# Hospital Bag - What To Pack



## mickey

Everybody who has done it before...

Any advice what is necessary and what is unnessecary?

Maybe we can make a sticky?

My current question: How many nappies should I pack in there?

Thx, 

Angie :hi:


----------



## Wobbles

mickey said:


> Maybe we can make a sticky?

We can

:D


----------



## Wobbles

I was told a 28 packs o nappies :D

Ill post what I have for our bags later on 

:headspin:


----------



## Jo

Yup full pack of nappies is good
i would say at least 4 vests and sleepsuits
I took cotton wool and lotion


----------



## littlelady

ive heard they dont let you use baby wipes at the hospital so cotton woll good idea


----------



## shereen1

yer i remember when i had my last baby i went to get out my baby wipes and they said no u need to use cotton wool as its softer for babys bum !!


----------



## littlelady

great its gotta be hard cleaning babys first poo with cotton wool and warm water :(


----------



## shereen1

it is i remember smudging it everywhere lol


----------



## Wobbles

Don't let you! Sorry but this is my baby and I hope they realise that when I'm in! I was going to take cotton wool in anyway just heard it was a good idea for first bum changes not their demand. Just not gonna happen with me.


----------



## littlelady

lol i supopose so its your baby and they cant tell you what not to use as baby wipes are safe just newborns skin is more senstive


----------



## mickey

good, I have a 32 pack of nappies packed in, but I opted for baby wipes insted of cotton wool, hmmm...


----------



## mickey

I pretty much sticked to this list:

*For labour: *
Your birth plan 
Dressing gown 
Slippers 
Socks 
An old nightdress or T shirt to wear in labour 
Massage oils or lotions 
Lip balm 
Snacks and drinks or glucose tablets 
Watch with a second hand to time contractions 
Digital camera or camcorder (check with hospital first) 
Relaxation materials: books, magazines etc 
Pictures of someone or something you love (the inspiration you may need to see you through to the end) 
TENS pain relief machine if you are planning to use one 
Toiletries 
Water spray to cool you down 
Music to listen to (some hospitals provide CD players) 

*For your birth partner: *
Change of clothes 
Snacks 

*After the birth:*
Going-home outfit 
Breastfeeding bras 
Breast pads 
Maternity pads 
Nightdress or pyjamas 
Toiletries 
Address book, plus lots of change or a prepaid phone card for all the calls you may want to make. You may find you cannot use your mobile phone in the hospital building 
Towels, hairbrush, toothbrush and toothpaste 
Old knickers/cheap knickers/disposable knickers 
Ear plugs (in case you end up on a noisy ward) 
Arnica tablets (may help with bruising) 

*For your baby:*
Infant car seat 
One outfit for the trip home (all-in-one stretchy outfits are easiest) 
Baby blanket (a warm one if weather is cold) 
Nappies 
One pair of socks or booties 
Hat 
Jacket or snowsuit for winter 
Muslin squares


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

That's a good list there Mickey, I think you've covered everything xxxxxxx 
(we had baby wipes, there's no way i'd use cottom wool!)


----------



## mickey

ahhh, thx Yummy Mummy Nat

hope they don't throw me out of the hospital when I am using the wipes ;)


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

They shouldn't do!! I'm definitely using wipes, they can pee off!! LOL


----------



## mickey

yeah!

I will just tell them I didn't know and they should provide cotton wool for me if they want me to use it ;)

next question:

what kind of snacks did you guys take with you?

in case it is long and I'm starting to feel like a sandwich, is it possible OH goes out of room to get something and come back, or won't they let him go out 'cos of danger of infections etc...

besides of something like chocolate biscuits, musli bars and red bull or other sugary stuff I don't really know what kind of snacks to boost my energy level I can take with me???

LOL, red bull in labour :rofl:


----------



## sophie

Ive got a list which i got at my 1st app i appologise if already been said!

For you..
Nightwear
Well fitting bra (nursing bra and breast pads if breast feeding)
Dressing gown or cardigan
Several pairs of large pants or disposible
Toiletries
Large towel and Hand towel
Slippers or equivalent (non-slip sole)
Maternity sanitary pads (not tampons)
Comfortable day clothes if u wish
CD or tape for labour if req
Snacks and mags for dad.

For Baby..
The hospital will supply blankets abd sheets (dunno if this stands for all hospitals though)
Cotton wool
Nappies (about 10 a day)
Baby clothes for example vests x3 sleep suits x3.

Bringing baby home..
Car seat if travelling by car :dohh:
Goin home clothes :dohh:
lol

Anyway i just want to add i forgot towels when i had Kai and when i went for my shower after havin him i had to wipe myself with the paper towels in there :rofl: i shall not be forgettin them this time it took me ages lmao!


----------



## Wobbles

I'm going home in my PJs! LMAO


----------



## mickey

Wobbles said:


> I'm going home in my PJs! LMAO

this might be a little bit cold in winter, no?


----------



## Wobbles

I have a big fluffy tatty bear night gown in my hospital bag :rofl: Only be from hosp to car anyway lol I prob will pack clothes but Im out when I can :rofl:

BTW girls I bought wipes that were none fragranced etc ... pampers I think


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

PLEASE girls remember that you have to have a car seat to take the baby home in and you need to know how to put it in etc (sorry for these silly words - it's been a LONG day LOL) as the hospital won't take any responsibility for putting it in. That doesn't make sense does it? No it doesn't. If anyone else knows what i'm trying to say could someone else help me out here? LOL


----------



## Lucy

Mickey - check with your MW what your hospital's policy is regarding food during labour. At my hospital once you go into labour you aren't allowed any food at all incase there was a need for a general anaesthetic. When I heard that first time round I was annoyed and thought i'd be starving but when I was in labour all I wanted was water which you could have til it came out of your ears!


----------



## mickey

I also have non-fragranced wipes. thought they might cause least irritations on this delicate baby bum.

car seat makes sense ;)

and the hint to check with hospital bout food is very helpful.

thx to all of u :hi:


----------



## ablaze

wobbs, they wont let you leave in pyjamas :roll: i was in hosp for near amonth and rather than sit in jammies an be comfy like i wudda done at home, i was told to be dressed for visitors coming etc!!

id highly reccomend cotton wool btw, even sensitive wipes can hurt newborn skin, and cotton wool and water is easier to get the black tar poo off babies bum 1st few days, my hosp provided a top and tail bowl and cotton wool, tho i had brought my own coton wool


----------



## Wobbles

They gonna call the bizzys coz I want to wear my PJs? :rofl: As for that well I'd have told em where to go!


----------



## shereen1

finally going to sort out my hospital bag this weekend thought i better get it ready , this thread has been realy helpful for me to remember everthing that i need to take thanks all xx


----------



## sweetsammi

So far I have packed

Nighty
Warm socks
Old knickers
Going home clothes
Pajamas for after the birth
Toiletries (Tooth brush and paste, deodrant, showergel, moisteriser, facial wipes etc)
Sanitary towels
Birth plan
Tens machine
Lip balm
Snacks
Bottled water
Towel
Book and magazines
Ipod
Mirror
Hair brush
Clean pants, socks and shirt, snacks and mags for other half
Pen and paper
Phone numbers
Blanket
Car seat
Nappies
Wet wipes
Cotton wool
Sudocreme
Baby clothes for going home in
Booties
Hat
Scratch mittens
2 vests
2 baby grows

Have i missed anything?? lol xx


----------



## Tezzy

they tried to make us use cotton wool but DH said 'why the hell were there wipes in our Bounty Pack then?' and she got all huffy with us!


----------



## sweetsammi

Terrie said:


> they tried to make us use cotton wool but DH said 'why the hell were there wipes in our Bounty Pack then?' and she got all huffy with us!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Helen

They provided cotton wool at the hospital I went to too. Thankfully I was so out of it DH and the midwives ended up changing the really tarry nappies. :happydance:

Don't take any nice clothes for yourself. Chances are you'll bleed all over them and the baby will be sick/poo on them. Plus you might want to chuck them when you get home cos of the hospital smell thing. I took some comfy joggers and some cheap slippers. The day version of PJs, Wobbles! 

The other thing we took was the list of names we'd thought of. As we didn't know the sexes of the babies and hadn't decided finally it was handy cos our brains were all over the shop after they were born and we'd have been stumped choosing names otherwise. 

I also took my own pillow in with me. They give you them in hospital but they're horrid, have plastic inside and are really flat. It was nice to have a comfy one that smelt of home.


----------



## mickey

I have clothes to change for OH as well, in case he will get wet (hopefully the birth pool will be free for me!!!) or anything else...


----------



## Layla

im going to be starting to buy things ready for my hospital bag in a couple of weeks, i normaly pack my bag around 36/37 weeks. makes it seem so much more real when you have to get things ready, looking forward to it now :D

x


----------



## Wobbles

Ive got quite a bit for hosp bag I think but have forgot now so will be sorting that out - poss tonight along with the babies room :yipee:


----------



## Lucy

Wobbles are you in your new home now?

I *think* i've got everything for my hospital bag now, it seems tiny compared to last time and I'm worried I've forgotten something. I'm not going to pack anything for DH, last time he didn't eat or drink anything I'd packed him cos I wasn't allowed anything but water he didn't want to eat it in front of me! Might pack a spare t-shirt though as that would be handy.

Last time I took loads of magazines and a book for DH and some for me but this time I'm just going to get one from the hospital shop, it was 1 min from the labour suite/ward.


----------



## Wobbles

Yer Lucy - Weekend gone :D


----------



## Layla

I have just writen out my list, sure i have forgoten something!

Hospital bag

*me*

nighty and socks for labour
2 sets of pjs for after
lip slave
san pads
nipple cream
breast pads
body wash/shampoo/face wipes
toothpaste/brush
hair brush
bra/knickers
2 sets of clothes
camera
money

*baby*

4 vests
4 sleepsuits
scratch mits
sick blankets
snow suit
hat
wipes
nappys
dummys
cream

x


----------



## Layla

add deodrant to that list lol

x


----------



## Wobbles

So I have my bags & most things - anything missed?
I slanted all items I have got/packed for my own notes type thing hehe

*My Bag*

Birth nighties/t.shirts (2)
_Light robe_
PJs (2)
_Slippers/sox_
Pillow
Trainer socks (don't wear ankle+ really)
Cheap knickers
_MAT knickers_
_Tooth brush/paste-Mini shampoo-Mini shower gel-Mini soap-Mini deodrant-brush bobbles ETC _
_MAT pads_
Going home clothes/spare t.shirt for OH
_Camera_/batteries
Magicool
Sweets
Mags
_Change for vendings_

*Babies Bag*

_Nappies_
nappy cream
_Wipes
Cotton wool balls
Mittons
Booties
Sleep suits
Baby vests_
Bibs  tommee disposables
_Baby towel 
Going home clothes (top,trousers,hat,snowsuit)_
_Blanket_
Car seat


----------



## skiwi

when i went to the hospital, i brought some hard sweets to suck on, cause your month gets really dry there, hospital food is minging, and they don't bring it to you, you have to get it yourself, had my daughter at 9.00pm, in the morning i was hungry, went to make myself some toast the bread had big bits of mould on, well put me off, called my other half to say bring me some food when you come up, what did he bring me, a big bar of chocolate, could of killed him....... Bring some magazines and bit of cash....

Make sure you know how to put that car seat in, my other half left it till the last min (idiot)...

GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU :hugs:


----------



## mickey

nursing bras?


----------



## shamrockgirl4

my bag
me
maternity knickers
granny knickers for after lol
pyjamas
dressing gown
slippers
toiletries tooth brush deodorant etc
clothes for going home in
breast pads
maternity pads 
magazines 

baby
nappies
babygros
baby sponge
nappy cream
talc
baby bath
baby wash/soap
shampoo
vests
bibs
snowsuit and clothes for going home
car seat
socks
hat
mittens
shawl

i hope ive remembered everything lol


----------



## shamrockgirl4

oh and towels & cotton wool they moaned when i took in wipes before


----------



## Layla

does your hosital not provide cotton wool and bath stuff while your there for the baby?

x


----------



## shamrockgirl4

nope they provide top n tail bowl though and towel if u forget


----------



## mickey

I was wondering if I should take my mobile phone and its charger with me as well?

normally you can't use your mobile phone inside the hospital, isn't it?

are there possibly designated areas for mobile phone usage?


----------



## Linzi

mickey said:


> I pretty much sticked to this list:
> 
> *For labour: *
> Your birth plan
> Dressing gown
> Slippers
> Socks
> An old nightdress or T shirt to wear in labour
> Massage oils or lotions
> Lip balm
> Snacks and drinks or glucose tablets
> Watch with a second hand to time contractions
> Digital camera or camcorder (check with hospital first)
> Relaxation materials: books, magazines etc
> Pictures of someone or something you love (the inspiration you may need to see you through to the end)
> TENS pain relief machine if you are planning to use one
> Toiletries
> Water spray to cool you down
> Music to listen to (some hospitals provide CD players)
> 
> *For your birth partner: *
> Change of clothes
> Snacks
> 
> *After the birth:*
> Going-home outfit
> Breastfeeding bras
> Breast pads
> Maternity pads
> Nightdress or pyjamas
> Toiletries
> Address book, plus lots of change or a prepaid phone card for all the calls you may want to make. You may find you cannot use your mobile phone in the hospital building
> Towels, hairbrush, toothbrush and toothpaste
> Old knickers/cheap knickers/disposable knickers
> Ear plugs (in case you end up on a noisy ward)
> Arnica tablets (may help with bruising)
> 
> *For your baby:*
> Infant car seat
> One outfit for the trip home (all-in-one stretchy outfits are easiest)
> Baby blanket (a warm one if weather is cold)
> Nappies
> One pair of socks or booties
> Hat
> Jacket or snowsuit for winter
> Muslin squares

Illbe adding a crate of lager on there to take away the pain!


----------



## ablaze

mickey said:


> I was wondering if I should take my mobile phone and its charger with me as well?
> 
> normally you can't use your mobile phone inside the hospital, isn't it?
> 
> are there possibly designated areas for mobile phone usage?

i used mine :blush: but i was in for a month, you wer eonly allowed to use it outside


----------



## shamrockgirl4

i think it depends on the hospital really my hosi they have certain areas where u can use them and posters up if u cant


----------



## mickey

will take mine with me and then see, thx


----------



## Tilly

Dippy Yvanne said:


> i used mine :blush: but i was in for a month, you wer eonly allowed to use it outside

If you don't mind me asking, why were you in for a month?


----------



## jenny873

how many babygro's do you take, some people say 4 and some say 6 others say 2! im going to end up with a bag full of everything ive got with worrying about it!


----------



## mickey

for the baby I packed everything in a couple (2)

if this is not sufficient, 'cos I have to stay in for longer, OH shall bring in more

my bag is already huge like this!!!


----------



## mickey

Linzi said:


> Illbe adding a crate of lager on there to take away the pain!

I will get high on gas & air 

this will be for free

:rofl:


----------



## Layla

im going to buy the stuff i need for my hospital bag today, as soon as Jase gets back on monday with the bag i will pack it, then its just a case of setting the mosses basket and cot up ready and im done :)

x


----------



## Layla

Just packed my bag, im all ready :)

x


----------



## Wobbles

I have to get some bits from town but Caitlins is done mine 90% done I guess :D


----------



## Stef

Ive packed 6 baby gros. Just incase. 2 long sleved and 4 normal. Just incase of any accidents or if shes sick after feeding etc.


----------



## suzan

I thought of sharing this:

Click on link and download word document. It's a "Expectant mothers hospital checklist"

Hope it's useful
https://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/TC060892611033.aspx?pid=CT101172571033


----------



## mickey

I am glad, I had my mobile + charger with me!

there was a poster @ every bed of the postnatal ward, that the usage of mobiles is banned, but every mum there was using it.

so, I used mine as well and was glad to have it. charger was helpful as well as I run out of battery!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

thx mickey im gonna take mine cheaper than using the hospital payphone that eats ur money too quick i just ave to remember to get credit b4 i go in lol


----------



## TryingAgain

Knowing my luck i'd get it taken off me by some stroppy member of staff, lol!!

I've not started packing anything yet, but i have started putting bits & bobs together so that i can start to pack soon.

There were a couple of babies in the summer that caught MRSA at the Maternity hospital i'm going to be in so i've already got some dettol wipes & handwash so i know that i'm not passing anything on from the hospital! :(


----------



## Stef

Just a thought...

Nail Clippers. Any one taking these for baby just incase you are to stay in and baby has very sharp nails?


----------



## littlelady

i havent packed clippers but its a very good idea ive packed pleanty of mitts though as its going to be cold and baby may have sharp finger nails


----------



## mickey

littlelady said:


> i havent packed clippers but its a very good idea ive packed pleanty of mitts though as its going to be cold and baby may have sharp finger nails


def mitts! they have cold hands all the time, when they come out!

I had some with me, but there were at the bottom of my bulky bag, which obviously had holes, so I couldn't find them :dohh:

and def cut yours nails before you go into labour! mine were really long and once I had little one one my arm I was always worried to scratch her!!!

as well a MUST is lip balm! you get very dehydrated from all the physical work your body does!

and all the wet wipes I had with me (facial, anti-bacterial and wet ones family pack) came very handy as I had to change her in bed and before I put on babys clothes again I wanted to feel I am having clean hands!

I had one of this anti-bacterial gels at my bed, provided by the hospital. Just in case your hospital doesn't provide it I would strongly recommend to stick one of those in your bag as well!

I didn't have use for bibs, baby powder and nappy cream!


----------



## Wobbles

I bought the gel (forgot about that) most hospitals if not all have these everywhere now though I think.

Thanks for reminder on lipbalm :D


----------



## Wobbles

Local chemist didnt have nipple cream how stupid I thought so Ive had to order that online! Got everything else now bar I need to find the PSP lol!


----------



## mickey

I am not using any nipple cream at all!

my community midwife told me I can use my milk to rub them if they get try.

it works :hi:


----------



## Lucy

Wobbles, a lot of people find Lasinoh is the best nipple cream. I didn't buy any last time but got it when I suffered sore nipples (you shouldn't get sore if the baby is latching on properly).


----------



## Wobbles

Thats what I bought Lucy :d Would rather have it in than regretting it later its like £10 so should I not use it someone will make use of it Im sure :D


----------



## mickey

mickey said:


> I am not using any nipple cream at all!
> 
> my community midwife told me I can use my milk to rub them if they get try.
> 
> it works :hi:

aeh, meant if they get dry


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Our hospital give u a pack of Johnsons baby wipes so it can't be that bad


----------



## snugglemuffin

oooh def nail clippers! my son clawed at his face horribly! (if your scared of catching a finger get them while they are asleep!) Loads of mits :)


----------



## mickey

Jazzy said:


> Our hospital give u a pack of Johnsons baby wipes so it can't be that bad


I had quite awful eczema on my hands since 'bout two years.
since I change Juleika with Johnsons baby wipes and wipe my hands off with one after I cleaned her bum my eczema is gone!

therefore I know they are def very good and suitable for sensitive skin!!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

We have packed cotton wool and baby wipes as at my antentatal class, the midwife said wipes are easier for the first poo. Also a blanket, 4 vests and stretchsuits, scratchmits, a hat and an outfit for going home in.


----------



## mickey

I can imagine that the first poo is far more easy to clean with wipes than with cotton wool. 

it took me about 15 min to rub off Juleika's first poo with cotton wool and water :dohh:


----------



## Wobbles

I wouldn't want to be cleaning babies first nappy with cotton wool either - Agree with Mickey :lol:

Again will say the bag of change! Tilly I think gave us the tip & I did it and I am so glad I did as I went into labour over th Sunday and he couldn't get anything but from the machines and theres no shops close either never mind if it be in the middle of the night - this isn't just for you but for your OH too!

x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I think i'l get my OH to do the first nappy lol


----------



## LilysMummy

I love threads about hospital bags! How sad am I ! Think it makes me feel like it is real lol

xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Same here, also scared as everyday is getting closer and closer


----------



## Firsttimer

My sons bag is already packed 

- nail clippers
- 6 nappies
- Shawl
- x3 vest
- x2 sleepsuit
- outfit to go home + hat, mittens, socks
- vaseline
- bibs
- 1 muslin
- Cotton wool + senitive baby wipes

So far ive packed myself

- Slippers
- Breast pads
- socks
- toiletries
- Towel
- Maternity pads

Still need to pack 
- nightie / loose t-shirt
- dressing grown
- Bras
- outfit to come home in 
- Flannels
- Lip balm
- big knickers/boxers

Money/ camera/ birthplan will be packed at the time of labour


----------



## AquaDementia

wow, firsttimer you are on the ball!
i haven't even thought about packing yet.


----------



## xxleannexx

nor me, im going to do mine when i go on mayernity leave, will give me something to do as im gona get so bored!


----------



## TashaAndBump

I don't need to pack a hospital bag as I'm hoping for a home birth... but am currently between homes, so to speak, so I may end up going into hospital after all.... best to get one packed just in case.... but I'll do that closer to the date, if we still don't have a place - end of March time probably (due April 8th).


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Mine is finally packed YAY. Just got to wait to use it now lol


----------



## Bec&Bump

I've got all the bits for my bag, its just getting myself organized and packing it that I need to do now!! I'm far too lazy these days though lol ^_^


----------



## Sarah88

I'm hoping for a home birth too, but would it be wise to pack a hospital bag as well just in case circumstances change?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Sarah88 said:


> I'm hoping for a home birth too, but would it be wise to pack a hospital bag as well just in case circumstances change?

Yes definately. If you're anaemic close to your due date you'll have to go to hospital for the birth, and if anything (god forbid) does happen and you need to go to hospital, the last thing you'll be wanting to worry about is what to take with you, so get one packed and ready just in case... if nothing else, then at lease you know you've got all your first-day new-born essentials kept away in one place...

Good luck with the homebirth Sarah, I really hope it's lovely for you :)


----------



## Sarah88

Me too, when I first found out I was pregnant I was petrified of the birth. So much so, I was considering not keeping the baby.
But now I'm really looking forward to making it the best i can.


----------



## snugglemuffin

Hospital bag packed! At last ;)


----------



## anita665

I would have thought if you forgot your own towel or had no cotton wool with the the hospital would provide you with some. They have plenty about.

I'm taking an old face cloth with me for the first nappy change to avoid cotton wool getting stuck in that first poo!


----------



## AquaDementia

So, when is the best time to pack?


----------



## TashaAndBump

I'd start now, Aqua...


----------



## AquaDementia

*gulp*
I assume you have yours packed already, miss organized? ;)

I feel so lost all of a sudden.:wacko:


----------



## TashaAndBump

But of course :smug::p

Although, I'm begining to wonder if I'm majorly over-prepared now! Nobody else seems to be as concerned about getting ready for the birth as I have been... I have to-do lists in my outlook, and excell spread sheets of things left to buy/do before the birth....... Am I the only one who's obsessing this much about getting ready??

I wanna make sure I'd be ready if baby decided to make an appearance, like, tomorrow... :crib: ... but do you think I'm overdoing it? lol:blush:


----------



## Firsttimer

TashaAndBump - I am just like you I have a pad and wrote down everything baby needed and ticked it off when i got it. I have got everything and more now already so nothing more to get, also both mine and babies hospital bags are packed. I loved to be organised. No I dont think your over doing it , its good to be oraganised , at least when I leave work I can relax. Still got over 4 weeks left so tired cant wait to finish.


----------



## goldlion

LOL I have not even started at all to pack yet. Maybe I should start packing....??


----------



## TashaAndBump

I would, goldlion. Not long to go now! 

Firsttimer, that sounds nackering! I got sacked from my job not long after they found out I was pregnant (any guesses why?) and then my husband went on sick leave from his job so I've been caring for him rather than getting a new one.... I can't imagine how exhausting it must be to be this pregnant and still have to go to work every day!! I'm quite anaemic and finding just getting about to be exhausting enough.........

I hope the next four weeks go quickly for you!


----------



## Lauren_16

I havent packed a bag yet
Perhaps I should start? LOL
Everything is all neat in his little dresser and wardrobe though =[
I'll do it in the morning.
Tbh I dont know how much i should pack/the baby wipe debate? :s
apparantly there bad lol.
But i dont want to use cotton wool haha.
Hmm...

x


----------



## Tilly

Take baby wipes and cotton wool balls ;)

Pack now, you're making me nervous lol.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Tilly said:


> Pack now, you're making me nervous lol.

Haha - I'll second that!


----------



## lulu0504

Oops! this post has made me realise how unorganised i'm actually being. I haven't even thought about what I need to pack yet :dohh::? 
Got everything else sorted, got the nursery decorated and all the bits we need for the baby but just haven't quite got round to packing my bag.
Guess this was the kick up the backside that I needed to get me going on it!!


----------



## AquaDementia

I will start packing after my last shift at work, which is this coming Friday, the 22nd.


----------



## Lauren_16

Right, im packing my bag now
So far ive got cotton wool and baby wipes, 10 nappys, 2 white baby gro's and a blue one, his blanket, booties, scratch mitts, the bunny teddy my little brother got him.
Im packing nighty, come trackky bottoms a top shower gel n shizz

and now im stuck
what else =[


----------



## Lauren_16

Im having a re-think lol
My grandma is helping me now so now I've packed

For me:
Nighty, fluffy socks, knickers, some nicer clothes for going home, pj's, wash stuff, make-up(lip balm too), bottled water, towel, going to buy some magazines, ipod, mobile phone (spare one with like 20 quid of credit on it haha), Birth plan, dressing gown and slippers.

For Nicky and Mam: 
Change of clothes, food, bag of money for machines, pop, water, stuff so they dont get bored like suduko haha, and a camera.

For baby:
Blanket, Muslin Squares, I've re thought the nappies, im gonna take a whole pack, and im taking wipes...they can fuck off if they think im changing the first poo with cotton wool lol, sudocreme, the 2 white baby gros and a blue one and then an outfit for going home in, the nice baby coat, because i think it'll be canny cold, booties, scratch mitts, socks, hat, 2 vests.

Car seat is already in the car, plugged in and ready for action :D

is that everything :S
And this is more than a bag...im not carrying it, nicky can ahaha


----------



## Louisa K

You've done really good so far!! How about some maternity towels and breast pads? :)


----------



## Lauren_16

I'll put them in now
=]


----------



## AquaDementia

Does everyone end up using breast pads? The idea of those grosses me out for some reason.


----------



## Louisa K

Dunno but I'd pack some just encase you start leaking really badly in hospital. I've heard some horror stories, my auntie didn't pack any breast pads so stuffed tissue in her bra. Trouble was, she was wearing a white nightie and it was blue tissue, so she had 2 big blue round stains on her nightie.. lol


----------



## TashaAndBump

I would definately pack breast pads just in case. Not everyone needs to use them, but if you do find you need them you don't wanna be caught out! 

I need them already and I haven't even had the baby! If you leak as much as I do, you will need some, so I'd reccomend you pop a packet in yer bag just as a precautionary measure.


----------



## AquaDementia

My boobs have not leaked a drop yet. Is that normal?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Well there's not really a 'normal' with pregnancy - everyone is different. It's not anything to worry about - some women do leak and some don't. But don't fret about it affecting your ability to breastfeed or anything like that - the milk is there, you're just one of the lucky ones who doesn't leak it until it's needed!


----------



## Louisa K

I haven't leaked either, no signs of anything, plus my boobs haven't hurt for a while now, but I'm hopeful that after the birth, everything will kick in and the milk will come :)


----------



## smartie

AquaDementia said:


> My boobs have not leaked a drop yet. Is that normal?

I'm the same but quite happy if it stays that way until LO is here!


----------



## Firsttimer

i havent leaked either my breast havent even gone up a cup size or they dont hurt anymore thats a bit strange hopefully its normal though


----------



## xCherylx

Mine leak mainly at night but just a few drips at the moment nothing major thank god :)


----------



## Missytel

Hi, i am like 38 weeks pregnant and a mother to one gorgeous little boy, i still have not packed a hospital bag, i have totally forgot what on earth to put in.....i put it down to hormones:rofl:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Missytel said:


> Hi, i am like 38 weeks pregnant and a mother to one gorgeous little boy, i still have not packed a hospital bag, i have totally forgot what on earth to put in.....i put it down to hormones:rofl:

Ahhhh!!! You're making me really nervous for you! (I put that down to a combination pregnancy hormones and my OCD..... )

Have a look at what some of the other girls have packed and get to it! - You could pop at any minute!!


----------



## AquaDementia

I purchased a sleeping gown today in which I intend to give birth. No way I am wearing that hospital gown. I start packing in 3 days. :)


----------



## vickilouise

how big of a bag should i be considering... its a bit early for me to pack but i was wondering how big my hospital bag should be, is it like a holdall because from the sounds of it i need a trunk with all the stuff i will need. can anyone up pics for me so i get an idea.


----------



## xCherylx

haha i was considering taking my suitcase the amount of baby clothes i have lol! I'm thinking of my hand luggage bag full of my stuff and the changing bag with the babies things in x


----------



## BurtonBaby

I've just started packing babies bag... I will do mine in a week or two... (I think Jenny going into labor really got me going! Thanks for the motivation hun!)

For baby I've got (so far)
Her homecoming outfit w/booties and hat to match
8 mutli-colored onesies
4 pairs of pants to match
5 hats that match
An adorable outfit - onesie/pants/booties/hat that match and say Mommy Loves Me on it.
5 pairs of socks
4 sets of mittens
3 bibs
1 burp cloth
4 receiving blankets
2 warmer blankets
2 pacifiers & pacifier keeper
3 bottles (I think I'll bring a small thing of formula in the emergency that I cant breastfeed)
Box of umbilical cord cleaners
Pack of diapers
Pack of wipes


Thats what I've got so far, I'm sure I'll think of more. At the hospital I'm delivering at, you have to stay a minimum of 2 nights for a vaginal birth, 4 for a c-section. Luckily we only live about 10'ish mins from the hospital, so if we forget something, DH can run home.


----------



## AquaDementia

I bought socks and scratch mittens for the baby today :)


----------



## Margerle

I use socks as scratch mittens ;)


----------



## AquaDementia

they totally look the same hahah!!! nice trick.


----------



## Jenny

Totally need to get my ass in gear with this! Must go shopping :dohh:


----------



## goldlion

oopsiesss!!!! :blush:!


----------



## AquaDementia

wrong thread mommy??

(you look great)


----------



## xCherylx

Anyone know what the limit is to how much we can take into hospital lol? Making a list and seems I may need a suitcase XD


----------



## Tilly

Socks = the best scratch mittens lol

Scratch mittens just fall off all the time, socks are the way to go. Cheryl, don't worry about what you're taking.. I don't think there is a set limit. Just take enough for a few days. ;)


----------



## AquaDementia

I have a backpack with my things and for the baby, I think I am gonna pack it all in a separate smaller bag.


----------



## goldlion

I've got lists of things to pack from some of my pregnancy books but they're significantly smaller than the lists I see on here... now I'm unsure whether or not to pack so much or so little.


----------



## AquaDementia

This is what is suggested by my hospital. Quite a big list.

https://www.lhsc.on.ca/maternal/bring.htm


----------



## goldlion

Thanks, Aqua. Those are the majority of things on my lists as well. I suppose maybe I'll set some time aside today to start my bag. As for pads, I'm assuming maybe I should buy the heavier ones? I've only got regular here and I've got an inkling that they'd soak through quickly.


----------



## Uvlollypop

bottles of water with sports style cap perfect for laboure as you can drink them in any postion and they float in the bath:D


----------



## xCherylx

oooh thats a good idea!


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hissy: We moved home over the weekend and I had to use the suitcase that I was using for my overnight bag for carrying stuff from our B&B room into our new bungalow........ Now I have to take everything out of it and put it all away and then find all my baby stuff and everything and pack it again!!


----------



## Firsttimer

you are so lucky TashaAndBump you have somewhere to live at 34 weeks I will be 36 or over before I get moved . its pissing me off because all babies things are in plastic bags. I just want to be settled and start to get organised, I am leaving work on the 14th now a week earlier than I was meant to its getting to much for me. so i will be 35 weeks when I leave work


----------



## TashaAndBump

Firsttimer, when did you get put into B&B accomodation? We were in there for nearly three months before we got moved... maybe that will give you some sort of indication of how long you've got left?

Just keep nagging your council and phoning them for updates on your case. Hopefully, though, when you do get a place it should be a permanent one because you're so close to your due date so they have to consider your little one as well - The bungalow that we're in a the moment is only temporary and it's so annoying because it's fully accessible (my husband is a wheelchair user and accessible properties are few and far between) and I could really see myself settling down there for life! 

I know exactly how you feel with your baby's things in bags and wanting to be ready and to 'nest' - we only moved this last weekend and I was begining to go nuts with living in one room!

I really hope you get your place soon - Just keep thinking positively and that the place that you do get will be worth waiting for because they are probably keeping you there so long in order to try and find you somewhere permanent that is perfectly suited to your needs.

Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Firsttimer

thanks TashaAndBump I have only been there 3 weeks they said I will be in there for about 6 weeks then I will be moved to self contained. It is just a horrible feeling not knowing where you are going to end up. I just want to be settled and ready for when baby arrives, i have a big feeling he is coming early. Im just feeling so tired and exhausted lately I hope I will be ok to do things once I do move. I will keep you posted I am leaving work in 2 weeks, no internet we are waiting to get moved before setting up internet that will be so annoying I am addicted to internet and I wont be able to use it only if I got internet shop


----------



## TashaAndBump

Yes, legally they are only allowed to keep you in temporary accomodation for six weeks if you have a family (which you do if you're pregnant)... but that doesn't always count for much I'm afraid :( We were in our B&B room for almost 3 months in the end! Their answer whenever we said that they were oblidged to house us was "yes, but we can't house you if we haven't got anywhere you can go. We can't find anywhere accessible, so we can't house you." It should hopefully be a lot quicker for you because you don't need a ground floor accessible property so you're a lot easier to house and the council won't have any excuses for keeping you in temp accomodation.

Best of luck, and yes please do keep me updated on how it's all going.

[Edit: If it gets close to 6 weeks and you've still heard nothing, get a soliciter on your case. Pop down and make an appointment with the Citizen's Advice Bereuax and enquire about legal help. If you are on a low income you will be entitled to free 'legal aid', which means that a solicitor can inform you about the council's legal obligations and informally fight your case for you. If you're on income support you will be entitled to 'legal help' which is where they will cover all costs should you need to go to court. In probability that won't be the case, though - most council's get a move on after an informal letter from a solicitor. It's definately worth having someone on side either way just to make sure your concil doesn't try anything...!]


----------



## xjade_edenx

in my hospital bag (which is finished already !! lol) i put my dressing gown, slippers, materity pads, breast pads, disposible knickers (ment to be really good???) i nightie to give birth in, 2 other breast feeding nighties, a hand towel,bath towel and a really rubbish old bathtowel( for after birth).Also toiletriess such as tooth paste n doederant etc.
For Eden i have put in, a shawl,her first outfit that i want her to wear which includes scratch mittens etc a coming home out fit, a cardigan,booties,4 pairs of socks,a camera, batteries, o and a hat n matenity notes.
if i remember anything else i shall let you no lol
not that the list isnt long enough already :)


----------



## Louisa K

I have 3 questions ladies!!

Are you taking 1 big bag for everything (yours and babies stuff) OR one bag for babies stuff and one for you ??

What kind of bag are you using ??

How many nappies are you taking ??

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## AquaDementia

I am taking a rucksack for myself, and a small tote for the babe.


----------



## Jenny

Muhahaha, I finally got my bags packed :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Linzi

When are you supposed to start packing these? I know Im still a bit early to do it but just forfuture reference :)

xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

It's never too early, Linzi - If you get it done now, then it's one less thing you have to do later!


----------



## goldlion

:blush: I still haven't packed a single thing.


----------



## Jenny

Linzi said:


> When are you supposed to start packing these? I know Im still a bit early to do it but just forfuture reference :)
> 
> xxx

Most sites recommend at 36 weeks but after what I've been through lol 30 weeks seems ideal. You just never know what might happen right? always good to be prepared :hugs:


----------



## Jenny

goldlion said:


> :blush: I still haven't packed a single thing.


:wohoo: <== I bet that will be you when you go into labor :rofl:. You still have some time left though :hugs:


----------



## Margerle

:rofl:


----------



## Linzi

I might try and do mine at about 30 weeks then. I keep having horrible dreams about getting home and be missing things that we need for the baby so Im trying to be as prepared as I possibly can.

Thank you :)

xxx


----------



## xCherylx

Louisa K said:


> I have 3 questions ladies!!
> 
> Are you taking 1 big bag for everything (yours and babies stuff) OR one bag for babies stuff and one for you ??
> 
> What kind of bag are you using ??
> 
> How many nappies are you taking ??
> 
> Thanks in advance !!

I'm taking a large holdall/gym bag for my stuff due to towels and clothes etc and my changing back with all clothes etc in for the LO along with a pack of around 30 nappies.


----------



## Jenny

Louisa K said:


> I have 3 questions ladies!!
> 
> Are you taking 1 big bag for everything (yours and babies stuff) OR one bag for babies stuff and one for you ??
> 
> What kind of bag are you using ??
> 
> How many nappies are you taking ??
> 
> Thanks in advance !!

I have a backpack for my clothes, a small diaper bag for the babies stuff, another tote bag for pads,diapers,nursingpads,shampoo,toothbrush/paste,makeup etc and going to have another little tote bag thats going to have a portable dvd player,camera,snacks,books etc. So 4 altogether for now, was thinking of going shopping this weekend for a bigger bag though. :rofl:

We're just taking one pack of newborn diapers.


----------



## luckyme225

Well I've officially made my list of things to pack... now I need to go out and buy 1/2 the stuff!!


----------



## smartie

I'm just starting to think about what to put in my bag but this thread is very handy!


----------



## AquaDementia

I still haven't finished...or I haven't started? Not sure which.


----------



## Jenny

So went out on Saturday and got meself a bigger bag, now we just have 2 to take!. This is what I have so far:

Me:
pj's, robe and going home clothes - should I add another day of clothes or pj's do you think? (might be having a c-section, but not sure)
maternity pads, nursing pads, 3 nursing bras, 4 old undies, couple pair of socks, slippers.
Brush, ponytails, make up, tooth brush, tooth paste, shampoo, soap.
Pillow, books, cards, camera, portable dvd player.
Baby:
6 receiving blankets.
3 sleepers and one going home outfit.
one pack of newborn diapers/wipes.
nail clippers.
scratch mits/socks/hats.
2 warm blankets
soother/soother holder
Now, I have a few questions. Do you think I should bring a bottle and formula just in case? or do the hospitals usually provide that? Also, if I do end up having a c-section. How long do they usually keep you in for? since I'll probably need to bring more clothes if its more than a few days. (Since Drake went into the NICU after the birth I didn't have to worry about this stuff :dohh:)

If there's anything I'm missing, can you girls give me some tips on what else I should bring? thanks!


----------



## AquaDementia

I lied.....I still haven't finished packing.:shhh:


----------



## goldlion

I've actually got around to packing the baby's bag today. Hooray! 

Packed for the baby:

2 receiving blankets
1 warm blanket
Soothers
Nail Clippers
Wipes
40 Diapers
3 Sleepers
1 Going home outfit 
3 Pairs of socks
3 Hats

Now.... I have to get my ass in gear to do my bag.


----------



## BurtonBaby

I've been avoiding doing mine as well, since I use a lot of the stuff I am going to bring! I wanna bring my fav stuff so I feel most comfortable while I'm there. I'm even bringing my fav pillow and my comforter! (They're gonna think I'm nuts when DH is carrying all this stuff in!) 


My hospital said that they provide diapers/wipes/linens for LO. I still want to bring my own blankets and onesies and stuff of course, but should I just hold off on bringing diapers and wipes? Or just bring a smaller amount in case? 

For distracting things, I think I'm going to bring a portable DVD player, (They also have TVs in each room), iPod with iDock, magazines, a book, my cell phone, maybe baby book to begin filling out, & pregnancy book to finish up. What are you girls bringing to distract you? I'm scared I am going to have a long drawn out labor, and am going to get bored and miserable. Especially if I do get an epi and cant get out of bed. Any advice?


----------



## BurtonBaby

Jenny, I would bring maybe a couple pairs of PJs. I know that while I'm in there, I'm gonna wanna be in sweats the whole time. And be as comfy as possible. Are you close to your hospital? Maybe bring a bit extra, but in the event of a c-section, Jeremiah or someone else can run home and get you extra clothes. How come you think you might need a c-section? Just curious. I haven't planned at all if I'm having one, the only thing I asked was if DH would be able to be in the room with me. I guess I should factor in that possibility a bit more huh?


----------



## Jenny

BurtonBaby said:


> Jenny, I would bring maybe a couple pairs of PJs. I know that while I'm in there, I'm gonna wanna be in sweats the whole time. And be as comfy as possible. Are you close to your hospital? Maybe bring a bit extra, but in the event of a c-section, Jeremiah or someone else can run home and get you extra clothes. How come you think you might need a c-section? Just curious. I haven't planned at all if I'm having one, the only thing I asked was if DH would be able to be in the room with me. I guess I should factor in that possibility a bit more huh?

I was thinking the same thing about the pjs, I HATE the hospital gowns. They're so annoying. Your list of things to keep you busy sounds good hon. I think all you really need is the portable DVD player but I'm a huge movie buff :rofl:. I'm bringing one too but forgot to add that to my list. Hopefully your labor is swift and easy eh? :hugs:

As for the c-section, I had a lot of problems delivering Drake when the time came. I pushed for 2 hours and ended up needing the vacuum and the forceps to get him out. I completely refuse to put this baby through that after seeing the bruising left on Drake's head after. Since this baby is actually bigger than he was, I'm scared that I won't be able to deliver him/her naturally and my doctors know about this. They're ready to give me a section if it comes down to it. So I need to prepare for that too just in case. The hospital is about 15 mins away from my house so if need be, I'll just send Miah home for things like last time. Plus, going to need him to update you all again right? :rofl:


----------



## BurtonBaby

Jenny said:


> The hospital is about 15 mins away from my house so if need be, I'll just send Miah home for things like last time. Plus, going to need him to update you all again right? :rofl:

Exactly! We gotta know whats going on! Were the vacuum and forceps really bad? If they are going to need them for me, (I have no idea, but good to be prepared), maybe I'll just tell them to do the section instead. I dont want LO all bruised and hurt!!! Yikes! There is so much that I didn't think about, I've barely contemplated a section, and didn't think about forceps or any of that!! Now I'll have a list to talk to my doc about. Thanks!!


----------



## Jenny

BurtonBaby said:


> Exactly! We gotta know whats going on! Were the vacuum and forceps really bad? If they are going to need them for me, (I have no idea, but good to be prepared), maybe I'll just tell them to do the section instead. I dont want LO all bruised and hurt!!! Yikes! There is so much that I didn't think about, I've barely contemplated a section, and didn't think about forceps or any of that!! Now I'll have a list to talk to my doc about. Thanks!!

God they were terrible, for me and him. I had the epidural and they had JUST topped me up before they did the vacuum and then the forceps and let me tell you, no amount of pain relief could keep me from feeling them. It was the most terrible pain I have ever felt. The last push before he came out I almost gave up, it was a terrible feeling. 

For Drake it was just as bad, they had him on Tylenol through his IV for the first 4 days I think it was because of the bruising on his head. Almost the entire top of his head was purple, it was so sad and terrible to see him like that :cry:. They actually scanned his head to see if there had been any brain damage because of those stupid things. So I refuse to put this baby through that if I can't deliver him or her. I rather recover from a section than see my baby go through what h/her brother did. I wish I had known more back then or I would have told that doctor where to shove those forceps.:devil:


----------



## AquaDementia

oh lord, a whole pack of diapers???
i just opened a pack and put one on my teddy bear for practice. they are sooo tiny!!


----------



## Louisa K

:rofl: poor teddy


----------



## AquaDementia

he actually looks super cute.
and he is as old as I am!!


----------



## goldlion

AquaDementia said:


> oh lord, a whole pack of diapers???
> i just opened a pack and put one on my teddy bear for practice. they are sooo tiny!!

GOOD IDEA! I never even thought of that... I need to practice. :blush:


----------



## AquaDementia

So, I packed everything yesterday and all of it could NOT fit into a huge backpack and a big diaper bag.
I found a smaller travel bag that I think I am gonna try to fit everything into.

This is ridiculous!!


----------



## lulu0504

I keep imagining turning up at the hospital and the nurses laugh at me due to the sheer amount of stuff im planning on taking! Guess they see it quite a lot though..


----------



## xCherylx

hehe I'm still thinking of my suitcase, so much easier!


----------



## BurtonBaby

Jenny said:


> God they were terrible, for me and him. I had the epidural and they had JUST topped me up before they did the vacuum and then the forceps and let me tell you, no amount of pain relief could keep me from feeling them. It was the most terrible pain I have ever felt. The last push before he came out I almost gave up, it was a terrible feeling.
> 
> For Drake it was just as bad, they had him on Tylenol through his IV for the first 4 days I think it was because of the bruising on his head. Almost the entire top of his head was purple, it was so sad and terrible to see him like that :cry:. They actually scanned his head to see if there had been any brain damage because of those stupid things. So I refuse to put this baby through that if I can't deliver him or her. I rather recover from a section than see my baby go through what h/her brother did. I wish I had known more back then or I would have told that doctor where to shove those forceps.:devil:

Sorry to hear that, it sounds awful! If they are going to need either, then I will just request a section. Like you, I'd rather recover from a section than put my baby through that kind of pain. Thats awful!! Time to go revise my birth plan...


----------



## Jenny

Hopefully it never comes to that hon, I'm sure your labor will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Linzi

Just another question, I know this might sound really silly but I just keep thinking of things :S

Im planning on breastfeeding, but if the baby doesn't take what do i do then while Im in hospital? Do I need to take bottles and formula in as well just incase?

Im being a bit of a stress head today lol

xxx


----------



## Jenny

Linzi said:


> Just another question, I know this might sound really silly but I just keep thinking of things :S
> 
> Im planning on breastfeeding, but if the baby doesn't take what do i do then while Im in hospital? Do I need to take bottles and formula in as well just incase?
> 
> Im being a bit of a stress head today lol
> 
> xxx

Was wondering about this myself, I should have asked at my last appointment but completely forgot :dohh:. I was thinking of phoning the hospital and finding out, if you know where you're going to deliver maybe you can phone and find out too?


----------



## AquaDementia

Packed!
So proud of myself :)


----------



## Jenny

Yay Aqua! :happydance:


----------



## missjess

I really need to work on that... I've packed Joshua's bag this week, mine still needs to be pack.


----------



## BurtonBaby

Jenny said:


> Was wondering about this myself, I should have asked at my last appointment but completely forgot :dohh:. I was thinking of phoning the hospital and finding out, if you know where you're going to deliver maybe you can phone and find out too?

I was freaking out about this too. I was at the store about to buy some formula to bring with us. But I was told by 2 girls who just had babies, that the hospital provides formula if you don't or can't BF. 


I'm packing my bag tomorrow. I'm hoping I go on Sunday LOL.


----------



## Linzi

Jenny said:


> Was wondering about this myself, I should have asked at my last appointment but completely forgot :dohh:. I was thinking of phoning the hospital and finding out, if you know where you're going to deliver maybe you can phone and find out too?

Im going in for a check up at 36 wks so Ill ask then :)

You'll have yours by then though so I don't think that'll be much help lol. 

xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Well done, Aqua.

I'm stuck at needing to pack my hospital bag - it still has stuff in it from when we moved from the B&B to our bungalow - I've not had the time or willpower to get up and do it again yet! 

I'm probably having a home birth now anyway, but it's best to have one packed just in case I go early or my iron levels don't keep up......... Must get on it really, but can't say when I actually will...


----------



## goldlion

I'm still putting off the stuff for me and my partner. Sooooo lazy! I best get at it soon, though. At least the baby is ready! lol


----------



## coz

ive just started my bag but waiting to get paid next week to put in last bits xxx


----------



## clairebear

i have started today gettting little pits ready x i know its early but best to be prepared x


----------



## Louisa K

Packed mine and babies bags, just encase!! 

Got loads of travel size stuff from superdrugs.. Saved lots of space in my bag!!


----------



## luckyme225

I have my list ready of what I need now I just have to get my lazy butt to pack it.


----------



## TashaAndBump

I have *finally* packed everything... (My labour-scare the other day certainly got my arse into gear!) I'm now taking a suitcase and a rucksack with me. My mother thinks I'm taking too many blankets but I want a cute shawl to wrap her in for photos and a blanket for her at night time if we have to stay over night and a cuter one for when we take her home - I don't think that's too many, do you? 

Wish I didn't have to go to hospital for the birth, but am definately looking forward to taking our gorgeous little baby home with us.


----------



## staceyp

yeh i have heard a pack of nappies; but my question is if im going to use cloth nappies; should i take them in to get the hang of it all (as this is first time bubby) or use both? or use disposables?


----------



## Amy-Lea

My bag has been packed since i was 32 weeks i think!
I have:

2 nighties, just incase i soil my first one a while b4 i give birth.
2 Pairs of PJs
1 Pair of 'Day PJs' incase I stay in
Dressing Gown
Slippers
Towell
Sharing babies johnson toiletries just put in my toothbrush, deodrant, toothpaste, flannels, breastpads, maternity pads,bobbles,stretchy hairband.
Socks and under wear

A baby grow suit set inc hat/shoes etc for first born
A outfit for visitors
A coming home velour babygrow
A coming home light snowsuit
3 night time baby grows
numerous bibs and mits
24pk of pampers
a pk of 2 dummies
Digital Camera
Birth notes
cuddly toy
think thats it , probly more


----------



## xxleannexx

ive finally packed my bag, jus got a few bits n bobs to add, nothing major though. ive had to write a list of things pick up when in labour as i cant pack everything as i still using them.


----------



## Linzi

I packed my baby bag a couple of weeks ago. Just got to do mine, but I think Ill leave it a few weeks.

2 sleepsuits
2 bodysuits
2 hats 
2 pairs of scratchmitts
2 pairs of soft bootie shoe things :)
Baseball cap
24 pack of nappies
cotton wool
baby wipes
baby oil

I think thats it, doesn't seem like a lot. Im not planning on staying more than a night lol. I HATE hospitals.

xxx


----------



## loubieloulou

bibs and lots of them! newborns can be sick and plenty after feeds or if they are on medicines i didnt pack enough!! and i didnt pack enough baby grows either as the sick went everywhere, so i am gonna pack more babygrows as they can go through about 3 a day! i took so much last time thinking i was over packing but i used it all and needed extra x


----------



## goldlion

I've officially PACKED!! Woohooo. DH and I just went through everything and packed a fairly large bag full of stuff-- looks like we're going on a vacation for a week.

BABY: 
1 going home outfit
3 sleepers
3 pairs of socks
3 hats
3 receiving blankies
1 comfy blanket
1 pack 40 newborn diapers
1 pack wipes
2 bibs
3 onesies
2 bottles and liners
2 soothers
nail clippers
brush/comb
1 snowsuit (just in case) 
teddy bear

DH and I:
nursing pads
shampoo and conditioner
pads
mini deodorant 
toothpaste and toothbrushes
q-tips
baby record book and pen
candy and gum
lip balm
slippers for both of us
digi camera and camcorder
panties/socks
change of clothes for hubby
batteries
robe
pj pants x3
nursing top and 2 maternity tops
sports bra
swim shorts for hubby
ipod

I know it looks like a lot, but because we live in a different town then where we're giving birth, going back home to pick stuff up isn't an option. Best to over-pack!

I'm just glad it's all done...


----------



## AquaDementia

glad you are all set, now all you need is little aspen!


----------



## loubieloulou

lauren_16 i recommend some bibs for feeding and winding time you will need some and some johnsons top to toe wash for the 1st bath.
well done thou i think you have everything ticked off, oh and ur right a pack of nappies is always good, there is plenty of changing to do!


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

I recommend buying a few bottles of water a couple of weeks before and freezing them - Tasha found them most useful.


----------



## TashaAndBump

AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!! I thought I was SO prepared when it came to this one. What I hadn't prepared myself for, though, was that I might not just be spending one night in hospital :dohh: My poor family were running around picking things up for me and baby from the store and bringing me clean clothes and things from home all week!


----------



## AquaDementia

What were the things you were missing Tasha?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Well, I only had 2 spare pairs of undies for a start! (I needed about 10). And if you only have 2 packs of maternity pads packed and you end up staying more than 2 days, you'll probably need more - you bleed *a hell of a lot*! I also hadn't packed my breast pump - which was essential; a) I could express milk for Anna while she was in SCBU and b) I couldn't get Anna to latch onto my right breast at first so it became incredibly full, engorged and painfull, so I was expressing from it to ease the pain and hardness. I also had mostly packed clothes in 0-3 months with a few in newborn - well Anna was so tiny that even new born clothes drown her; I had everyone rushing around to stock up on early baby clothes for us! Also, make sure you pack breast pads, lots and lots of breast pads - even if you don't leak - you do not want to be caught out if you have breasts like mine that just pour continuously, which leads me nicely to, make sure you pack spare tops - If you're anything like me you'll wake up soaked from breast to tummy every morning! Also, you're gonna want lots of showers/baths - pack more than one towel. Ummm... snacks - either during labour or right away after you are gonna CRAVE energy-full snacks - chocolate and, and chocolate, bananas and more chocolate :) And on the topic of food during labour, you're gonna need lots of drink - labour is thirsty work - I reccomend freezing several bottles of water and taking them with you to sip throughout the whole thing - they were like gold-dust for me. I also somehow managed to forget Anna's little hats :dohh: and my deoderant - so there was lots for people to fetch me while i was stuck in colchester general!


----------



## clairebear

ok i packed my bag this weekend (got worried talking to some mums at the hospital today) 

here we go 

slippers 
2 nightdresses (one front opening)
socks 
cheap cotton knickers
dressing gown
toliletries
hair bands
lipsalve
books and a few mags 
breast feeding bra (getting in the next few weeks)
breast pads
sanitry towels
dark coloured towel
clothes to come home in 

baby blanket
pack of newborn nappies
5 body suits
3 sleepsuits 
cotton wool
baby lotion
wet wipes
muslins
botties
socks
scratch mitts
hat
outfit for trip home

having to get camera fixed so thats not in it yet
change for phones and coffee machine for DH
phone numbers of important people


am i missing any thing xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

i havent started mine yet. When is a good time to get it ready?

xx


----------



## clairebear

i dunno i just got worried and thought i better get my bum in gear x


----------



## Linzi

Most people have told me about 34-35 weeks, but I guess just whenever really. Ive got Juniors bag ready but just because it was easier to do and we have all the stuff we need. I have NOTHING that I need!

xxx


----------



## goldlion

Everyone has said 35 weeks is a good time to do it but I honestly never even got around to doing mine until 38 weeks. I'm sure I would've regretted not doing it if I went into labour earlier... but here I still am.. lol


----------



## Serene123

I did mine weeks ago purely because I keep getting put in hospital anyway and it's nice to have a bag of things to take with me! LOL


----------



## xCherylx

I have had LO's bag ready for a while and have a few things in mine so far just need to buy the last few bits :)


----------



## luckyme225

I finally packed our hospital bag tonight!! Woohoo!! One less thing on my to do list.


----------



## xCherylx

hehe ur cutting it fine :)
I'm paranoid though cuz people keep saying anytime after 35 weeks :S


----------



## Linzi

Think I might do mine this weekend to get it out of the way.

I keep putting it off because it's a bit scary. It feels like when Im packing that Ill probably realise that Im actually having a baby.

Sounds silly but it still feels so surreal.

And the maternity pads are hideous. How huge are they?!?! I saw some at the weekend and was shocked.

xxx


----------



## Louisa K

Linzi said:


> And the maternity pads are hideous. How huge are they?!?! I saw some at the weekend and was shocked.


I thought that, they're proper long!! :huh:


----------



## Linzi

how many should I buy for hospital do you think?

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Just packed my little girls' bag and surprisingly, there is NO pink in there. I'm just sooo paranoid she might be a boy.

I've packed...

2 Tiny baby sleep suits
2 Newborn sleepsuits
4 Vests
1 coming home outfit
4 bibs
3 pairs of scratch mits
2 pairs of socks
4 hats
2 Blankets
1 Soother
1 Teddy
1 Pack of 28 Nappies
1 Pack of Baby wipes
1 bottle of head to toe wash
1 Talc
1 Baby moisturiser
1 Coat

Only thing i need is a bag of cotton wool balls... did i miss anything else?

xxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

alteasdale, You might want to consider packing some 0-3 month clothes - you never know you might have a whopper that won't fit in newborn clothing!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh and I don't think she'll have any interest in teddies just yet, lol


----------



## MrTashaAndBum

Don't tell the wife, but I would suggest a book or small pocket game like tetris for your OH. I might or might not have been playing tetris and running errands whilst she was in labour.... tee hee.

I'm going to moe's.


----------



## x-amy-x

MrTashaAndBum said:


> Don't tell the wife, but I would suggest a book or small pocket game like tetris for your OH. I might or might not have been playing tetris and running errands whilst she was in labour.... tee hee.
> 
> I'm going to moe's.

He can pack his own bag... who does he think i am?:rofl:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Playing tetris while she was in labour? If I was her I'd kick your ass!


----------



## x-amy-x

TashaAndBump said:


> alteasdale, You might want to consider packing some 0-3 month clothes - you never know you might have a whopper that won't fit in newborn clothing!!

I'm not sure i want to face the prospect of her being bigger then newborn fit. I think it'll frighten me too much. Give me till i'm at least 35 weeks for that... when i've packed and re-packed the baby's bag at least 37 times over....:rofl:


----------



## Serene123

I'm the opposite, I packed 0-3 because then I won't be disappointed when she's 10lb :rofl:


----------



## TashaAndBump

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> :rofl: Playing tetris while she was in labour? If I was her I'd kick your ass!

I didn't notice... He was gone for about 40 mins at one point and I looked around, noticed and asked "Where's Dom?" Just before he walked back in :blush:

Trust me, you'll be so wrapped up in what you're doing thay you won't even notice, let along care, what anyone else is doing! lol


----------



## x-amy-x

TashaAndBump said:


> alteasdale, You might want to consider packing some 0-3 month clothes - you never know you might have a whopper that won't fit in newborn clothing!!




toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I'm the opposite, I packed 0-3 because then I won't be disappointed when she's 10lb :rofl:

If she's a 10lber i'm sure i wont mind her being stark naked for a while... serves her right for being so big ... Only joking...

I suppose i better go put in some 0-3's then... But i only have pink 0-3's... she might be a boy... oh dear

Now i'm just stressing for stressing's sake... she's not gonna be big OK. My hoo har will be shredded

My OH reckons the bigger she is the easier it will be, as she will have more momentum behind her... i'm not convinced


----------



## Serene123

I was 10lb so I'm not taking any chances! :rofl:


----------



## TashaAndBump

alteasdale said:


> My hoo har will be shredded

:rofl::rofl: I'm sorry alteasdale, this just really made me giggle


----------



## x-amy-x

question...

will i need a towel for her or will the hospital have some i can use?

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I'd take one just incase :)! Her bag is bigger than mine lol!!


----------



## x-amy-x

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> I'd take one just incase :)! Her bag is bigger than mine lol!!

I haven't packed mine yet, but i did buy some MASSIVE pads today that i swear are about the length of a ruler (30cms) But hey... be prepared!


----------



## Serene123

Yeah I couldn't believe how big maternity pads are. That made me wonder just how much we're going to bleed! (Please girls, that wasn't a question, I don't want to know!! :rofl:)


----------



## x-amy-x

I didn't buy maternity pads... i bought Always Maxi ... they come in box and the box only has 28 in it!!!

goes to show how big they are, the maternity pads looked even worse.


----------



## Serene123

I got 10 maternity pads in a pack and the packs are MASSIVE. :|


----------



## x-amy-x

I think it would be amusing for me to just not pack my bag, and see what my oh could put together for me when i 'forget' to take mine to the hospital... i wonder what it would have in it...


----------



## Serene123

Well when I was in with the pre-e scare my mum had to get me a bag together. She managed to forget my toothbrush and clean underwear! Straight after that, I prepared..

:rofl:


----------



## Rach & Bumpy

I'm in stitches here alteasdale! :rofl:


Why are you so convinced she isn't a girlie??


----------



## x-amy-x

Rach & Bumpy said:


> I'm in stitches here alteasdale! :rofl:
> 
> 
> Why are you so convinced she isn't a girlie??

Because it's too good to be true. I was so hoping for a girl and now i know she's a girl i have to keep pinching myself. Not to mention keep looking at her private parts on my scan dvd. I don't think i'll truely believe it till she's in my arms.

:happydance:


----------



## anita665

I think mine is finally packed (sort of).

I have for me:

2x Towels
3x pairs of seriously cheap knickers (£1.50 for a pack of 5 in George at Asda)
2x night dresses
1x pair of socks
1x Nursing bra
1x hair brush, lip balm and hair tie
A pair of loose trousers and one of OH's t-shirts to go home in (he doesn't know yet).
1x Mini shower gel & toothpaste
1x pack of maternity towels
A few breast pads

For baby:

about 12 nappies
Cotton wool
An old flannel for the first poo
3x Newborn sleepsuits
3x Newborn vests
1x Hat
1x Shawl
1x pair of scratch mits
1x Muslin Square
1x Scratch mits

I think thats everything. I still have to remember to put my spare tooth brush in there. Been thinking about it for days but still not done it! Also I will probably take my Nintendo DS since it looks like I could be in there for a while now! Oh and the camera.


----------



## Linzi

My Nintendo DS is a definate for when Im in hospital lol. Ive been addicted the past few days. Just hope I can tear myself away from it to feed the baby etc lol

Im going to pack my bag this weekend, my OH has made me promise to do it.

xxx


----------



## anita665

Linzi said:


> My Nintendo DS is a definate for when Im in hospital lol. Ive been addicted the past few days. Just hope I can tear myself away from it to feed the baby etc lol
> 
> Im going to pack my bag this weekend, my OH has made me promise to do it.
> 
> xxx

I'm addicted to animal crossing & mario so they will both be coming with me!! It's a shame I can't take my laptop and sit on B&B while I'm in labour. That would keep me busy!!


----------



## Linzi

My OH bought me Zoo Tycoon.

BIG mistake.

xxx


----------



## Serene123

They should get wireless set up in the labour wards!


----------



## clairebear

yeah that would make me happy to 
i love my ds its definatly coming with me xx


----------



## anita665

Linzi said:


> My OH bought me Zoo Tycoon.
> 
> BIG mistake.
> 
> xxx

I have that too. It's another one I can't stay off even though as soon as I've built a zoo I start again.


----------



## xCherylx

hehe I just got my new laptop in time for going to the hosp and got OH to put the roller coaster and zoo tycoon on - YAY!


----------



## Linzi

Linzi said:


> Im going to pack my bag this weekend, my OH has made me promise to do it.
> 
> xxx

Hmm. Didn't quite manage it this weekend.

Ive bought everything I need, just don't have a bag. Lets hope I don't go early or it'll be a case of asda bags to the hospital.

I WILL do it next weekend! lol

xxx


----------



## futuremomma

if you have a favorite clear fluid to drink...take that! The hospital I am delivering at will let me drink clear fluids throughout the delivery


----------



## xCherylx

hehe wouldn't u class vodka as clear 
Only joking, although I can't wait to have a glass of alcohol again!


----------



## anita665

xCherylx said:


> hehe wouldn't u class vodka as clear
> Only joking, although I can't wait to have a glass of alcohol again!

:rofl:


----------



## Linzi

xCherylx said:


> hehe wouldn't u class vodka as clear
> Only joking, although I can't wait to have a glass of alcohol again!

Vodka is my favourite method of pain releif.

No not really. 

I still haven't done my bag yet. Lazy arse.

xxx


----------



## xCherylx

ooo get making ur list and pack it could happen really soon :)

And don't forget the vodka... you can always have it to celebrate after LO is out


----------



## PitBullMommy

Just made my list of what I need to pack and a list of what I need to buy from it...yeeeesh...it's a LOT. Gonna pack my bunker gear bag and it'll be overflowing with stuff!


----------



## Margerle

I called the hospital and they seem to provide most everything I'll need.

I am taking a nursing tank or three ;) to birth in and wear afterwards (with some lounge pants.

cameras of course

extra change

toiletries

clothes to come home in for baby and I

extra skivvies

And that's probably it. I hate having too much stuff, and it sounds like you come home with a lot of samples for baby etc. so we'll have a lot to take home too. :)


----------



## Linzi

Im packed at last!

The discharge time at our hospital for healthy mums and babies is 6-12 hours so I haven't brought a lot. Apparently you can request to stay in overnight but I dont think Im going to, so we just have the one bag between us :) Anythign else we need my in laws are round the corner so they can bring me stuff in should I need it :)

xxx


----------



## PitBullMommy

I wish I could wear lounge pants. We're not allowed to wear any bottoms cept for undies. They said it's too much of a pain cause they check you too often, even after the birth. I bought a bunch of cheap tshirts to wear. I'm all packed up now, cept for my pillow and 'blankie'


----------



## AquaDementia

in retrospect, here is what I had used from my list and what was pretty useless.
Items in RED were never used.

*Hospital Bag List*

Labour
Birth plan - blargh, I never even remembered to bring this. 
Insurance papers
Health card paper
Night gown - if you are having an epi, you will have to wear the hospital gown, which really isn't that bad.
PJ's - bottoms are a must. Under the hospital gown. They come in very handy at night.
Slippers (flip-flops)
Skin lotion
Labello
SnacksGranola bars are excellent
Water: BRING A LOT OF BOTTLED WATER
Shampoo
Conditioner
Nail clippers
Music
Digital camera
Batteries
Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Towels
Mirror
Deodorant
Tylenol
Breast pads
Nursing bra
Panties
Book
Mp3 player
Sanitary pads: bring some with you but the hospital provides a LOT

Baby's stuff
Car seat
Blanket
Clothes
Diapers - never even opened my pack since the hospital provided as many diapers as we needed
Hat
Scratch mittens - these are a MUST. Mia was born with SUCH long nails that she kept scratching her face. Also, get the smallest size possible. They fall off easily.
Cotton wool
Burp cloth
Wash cloth - never used any of these

Also, baby's bathing products: they gave her one bath in the hospital and we never even needed any of our own stuff.

One thing I wish I had with me: breast pump!!!!!


----------



## Tezzy

im completely done and dusted ecxept for babys car seat which we dont have yet.


----------



## supernurse

I've only got my bag done. Will be washing baby's stuff tomorrow so hopefully will get other bag done this week. I think I'm putting it off cause it makes it all more real, that we're gettin ready for labour, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_200v.gif


----------



## Linzi

supernurse said:


> I've only got my bag done. Will be washing baby's stuff tomorrow so hopefully will get other bag done this week. I think I'm putting it off cause it makes it all more real, that we're gettin ready for labour, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_6_200v.gif

Haha I thought the exact same thing but I did it and it still doesn't feel real. The thing that did was the tour round the delivery suite that I pretty much cried my eyes out all the way round haha. Hormones!

xxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Finally got round to packing mine 2 nights ago, just need to put the camera in now and change for the hospital pay phone and car park then think we are done


----------



## Mangomoo

futuremomma said:


> if you have a favorite clear fluid to drink...take that! The hospital I am delivering at will let me drink clear fluids throughout the delivery


Mmmm shame Jack Daniels isn't clear:dohh:, that's me screwed!! I was having real bad cravings last night for a JD & Diet Coke with ice and a slice of lime!!

ARGH!!!!


----------



## Serene123

One question:

Nappy sacks, anyone need them? I don't currently have any but was just going through my bag and reckon I might need them?


----------



## Serene123

Anyone? :blush:


----------



## Serene123

AquaDementia said:


> I purchased a sleeping gown today in which I intend to give birth. No way I am wearing that hospital gown. I start packing in 3 days. :)

"No way I am wearing that hospital gown." Someone jinxed herself! :rofl:


----------



## Linzi

Mangomoo said:


> Mmmm shame Jack Daniels isn't clear:dohh:, that's me screwed!! I was having real bad cravings last night for a JD & Diet Coke with ice and a slice of lime!!
> 
> ARGH!!!!

Well... it's clear (i.e. its not cloudy) but it's not like see through colour. If that helps :D

Toria - I don't think you'll need to. I got a list from the hospital and they're not on their. They wouldn't take up too much room though if you wanted to be safe.

xxx


----------



## AquaDementia

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> "No way I am wearing that hospital gown." Someone jinxed herself! :rofl:



:dohh:


----------



## bev309

Seeing as I was in & out of hospital in 7 & 1/2hrs I hardly touched anything in my hospital bag! The only things i did use were my nighty to give birth in, my shower gel & deodorant to clean upafterwards (had washed & straightened my hair in morning whilst having contractions & didn't need re-doing:rofl:), 2 nappies, one babygro (DS wore this home too seemed a bit silly to put a 'going home' outfit on!), a pair of scratch mittens - agree with Aqua on this one - baby nails are lethal :rofl:- a bib & a hat. 
Would strongly suggest you take some bottled water just in case you go into labour quickly like I did, as labour makes you unbelievably thirsty I didnt have time to stop & get some on the way to hospital & had to wait until they got me some in the birthing suite - which took them forever for some reason - although they didnt stop bringing jugs afterwards:dohh: I would pack some chocolate or similar too, as after the birth I was really shakey for ages until I ate something - luckily it was breakfast time when I gave birth so I had jam, toast oj & coffee, but you can't guarantee they'll have something there to eat if you need it.
Oh & don't forget your notes :happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

seen as im 37 weeks i should of really sorted this alot sooner ! but im missing loads i think if i write it up can some one point out what im missing ?! prolly sound a little stupid now, but ive got a complete mental block. 

BABY 
1 muslin square.
3 bibs
2 little hats - diff sizes
2 pair socks 
2 pair scratch mits
3 baby vests
3 sleep suits 
12 nappies 
cotton wool 

For me - 
1 pair pj bottoms 
1 nightie 
1 open fronted nightie 
1 pack maternity pads + breast pads 
nd i just brought some slippers. 
5 pairs disposable briefs- anyone know is these are any good ? 
:| thats all. i know, i must be missing loads but i cant think what :| !! help :(x


----------



## sonny

How about towels for you and bubs?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i was thinking that :| but my midwife said not to take any :\ . think they must want us to use the hospitals ? x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Maybe a nursing bra if you're thinking of BF and don't forget your wash bag and baby blanket/s xXx


----------



## Linzi

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> i was thinking that :| but my midwife said not to take any :\ . think they must want us to use the hospitals ? x

We were told not to bath baby until his cord thingy drops off? Just to top and tail him until then. I guess the hospitals will probably have towels you can use if it turns out you do need them :)

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

i STILL havent packed my labour bag... i'll be coming home in the nuddy at this rate.. or a hospital gown :rofl:


----------



## sonny

Hehe i've been shite at that too.Did the baby one a while ago.
Only just started mine yesterday after having some pains over the weekend suddenly thought "hmm maybe now would be a good time"

I have a baby changing bag for my LO then i will have a small wheely case and a small rucksack to fit all my stuff in including food etc
Is this looking excessive? as i really think its just the bare essentials i have packed and will go with.Dont want the hospital to think im moving in.


----------



## x-amy-x

I have the baby's bag done which is just the changing bag. I have 0% of my bag done :happydance:

So the baby will be ready to come home... but same can't be said for me. Lol


----------



## Linzi

Well Ive still got a bit to do with both of ours. I only just managed to redo his this weekend, and mine is still half empty. Should probably do it really.

xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Linzi said:


> Should probably do it really.
> 
> xxx


Naarr... our site is back up... we dont need to do anything anymore :rofl:


----------



## sonny

amy_tea said:


> Naarr... our site is back up... we dont need to do anything anymore :rofl:

:rofl: very true


----------



## clairebear

i havent sorted any clothes out for myself yet think ill get mum to bring me up some trackie bottoms and a t shirt dont really care what i look like to come home x


----------



## Linzi

I found out yesterday I couldn't take my straighteners with me and I was gutted. Matt laughed at me, but I NEED them to function!!! 

xxx


----------



## supernurse

Why can't you take your straightners???


----------



## Linzi

They have to be PAT tested or something :(:(

xxx


----------



## debs1

I've only just joined the third tri but sat whilst at work yesterday and read though this thread and found it full of helpfull info. So much so i went and had a look at some breast pads this morning in Mothercare and couldn't decide between extra thick and ultra thin so bought a box of both as the lady in the shop knew as much as me. So now i've just got my nursery list completed i've started a new one for our Hospital bags!


----------



## AquaDementia

you will def need EXTRA EXTRA thick breast pads when your milk first comes in.


----------



## BeckyBoo

No straightners?! I can't wash my hair without them, I get a lions maine if I don't straighten!


----------



## debs1

AquaDementia said:


> you will def need EXTRA EXTRA thick breast pads when your milk first comes in.

How many did you go through during your first weeks as on the box it reccomends that you get 100 but i wasn't sure? they come in boxes of 40 i think, also with towels how many did you get through of them? I'd imagine it's loads but don't wanna go too OTT.:blush:


----------



## BeckyBoo

debs1 said:


> How many did you go through during your first weeks as on the box it reccomends that you get 100 but i wasn't sure? they come in boxes of 40 i think, also with towels how many did you get through of them? I'd imagine it's loads but don't wanna go too OTT.:blush:

I only went through 20 pads, but I didn't BF, milk dried up in 3 days. As for pads, I bought 4 packs I think, first week is the heaviest and then it easies to like a AF bleed. You can always get more. 

I wouldn't buy the maternity pads, Tesco or Maxi ones (black packet) for night time were fine enough for me. I'd sometimes put two on next to each other but never really needed to. And they're alot cheaper.


----------



## xCherylx

One thing I wish I had more of was more baby vests and sleepsuits as we went through about 8 lol! and I only took two of each!


----------



## CrystalBell

I'm 29 weeks tomorrow, but I'm planning to nip over into town today to get a few things for my hospital bag. It's a bit early but I'm pacing myself and getting a few things each week, so that by 36 wks it's all bought and packed.

I'm planning to take one of those small suitcases that you can pull to put the babies stuff in and a holdall for me.....Is the small suitcase a good idea ( it's the type that u can take on a small wkend break or corporate types take into the office)


----------



## debs1

CrystalBell said:


> I'm 29 weeks tomorrow, but I'm planning to nip over into town today to get a few things for my hospital bag. It's a bit early but I'm pacing myself and getting a few things each week, so that by 36 wks it's all bought and packed.
> 
> I'm planning to take one of those small suitcases that you can pull to put the babies stuff in and a holdall for me.....Is the small suitcase a good idea ( it's the type that u can take on a small wkend break or corporate types take into the office)

I was planning on taking one of those small suitcases with me for everything but more i think about it i don't think it will be enough my list is ever growing:blush:


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

ive not even thought about a hospital bag as im having a home birth...

but i supose i better pack one just incase somthing does happen and i need to go in.

now, to look through this thread and make a list! ha!


----------



## x-amy-x

I've finally packed mine... cept for clothes to come home in!


----------



## AquaDementia

For going home clothes...if you are self conscious and insecure like me, you better wear your OH's shirt or something that is very loose around.
Prego shirts just show everything that is wrong once the baby is out.
So superficial.


----------



## x-amy-x

AquaDementia said:


> For going home clothes...if you are self conscious and insecure like me, you better wear your OH's shirt or something that is very loose around.
> Prego shirts just show everything that is wrong once the baby is out.
> So superficial.

Thanks but i don't think it will work for me, don't fancy wearing a Def Leppard Tshirt or something, i don't think i could manage it :rofl:

But i will pack something baggy, thanks for warning


xxx


----------



## babyblessed

packed my first draft bag :) thought it might be a good idea now!


----------



## x-amy-x

amy_tea said:


> Thanks but i don't think it will work for me, don't fancy wearing a Def Leppard Tshirt or something, i don't think i could manage it :rofl:
> 
> But i will pack something baggy, thanks for warning
> 
> 
> xxx

Take this back. Deffo take baggy clothes, prepare for every eventuality. My OH has been to 24 hour TESCOs twice already to buy me bigger shirts, baggy PJ bottoms and granny pants :rofl::rofl:

Whatever happened to my dignity?

xxx


----------



## AquaDementia

haha, see I was right!


----------



## anamaz

this is brill thanks


----------



## x-amy-x

AquaDementia said:


> haha, see I was right!

You're always right.. you're an absolute gem. Everyone listen to wise aqua! Forget the dignity :rofl:


----------



## AquaDementia

haha...no people, I am a delusional wreck!


----------



## Scuba

No straighteners???????? :hissy:
But what about when visitors come see us in hospital and wanna take photos?! I'm gonna look like something thats been dragged through a hedge backwards!!! x


----------



## clairebear

i havent even packed make up x


----------



## x-amy-x

Scuba said:


> No straighteners???????? :hissy:
> But what about when visitors come see us in hospital and wanna take photos?! I'm gonna look like something thats been dragged through a hedge backwards!!! x


we all do when we've given birth hun ... part and parcel of it :rofl:

I took make up to the hospital but never even looked at it. If id have put it on i'd have looked like something from the adams family. I went sooo white! and i only took eye make up.


----------



## trishawootton

Thanks girls you guys have helped alot


----------



## trishawootton

Thanks girls you guys have helped alot


----------



## trishawootton

I have just started packing my hospital bags and im am taking:
*For Labour Bag:*

Birth Plan
Hospital Notes
Nighty
Socks 
Slippers
Mints
Lollypops/Sweets (cause of dry mouth)
Lip Balm
Sugary Snacks and Drinks
Magazines (incase LO decides to take his time)
Cooling Pads (what ya put on your forhead)
Facial Wipes
*For Babys Bag*

Baby Lotion
Cotton Wool
Bibs (Pack of 24 disposable ones and 2Normal ones incase they dont let me use disp ones)
Full Pack Of Nappies
Full Pack Of Wipes
A blanket/Shawl
A Couple Pairs Of Booties/Mittens/Socks/Hats
3 Sleepsuits (incase i have to stay in)
2 Sets Of Clothing
3 Vests
Top/Tail Bowl (aint sure if i need to take this yet though will ask MW)
2 Bottles
Formula Milk
Nappy Rash Cream (Just Incase)
Baby Brush Or Comb
*OH's/My Postnatal Bag*

Breast Pads
Sanitry Towels (im just getting normal night time ones)
Toothpaste/Toothbrush (For me and OH)
Change Of Clothes For OH
Clothes For Me
Hair Brush
Make Up
PJ's
Snacks/Drinks For OH (altho might put these in labour bag)
Loose Change
Mobile Phones
2X Disposable Camera's (1 for labour bag)
Small Mirror
Battries (Might be Taking digi cam aswell)
Anti-Bacterial Gel (The kind what kills MRSA n such other bacteria)
Bobbles
2 Pairs Of Disposable Knickers
A Few Pairs Of Big Grannie Knickers
A Support Bra (Supposed to be more comfortable after birth)
Shampoo And Conditioner
Soap
Shower Gel
Deodrant
Hotwater Bottle (supposed to be good for pains after)
2 Towels 1 For Me And 1 For Baby
I think thats everything lol i might be goin a bit OTT but i prefer to have more than enuf than not enuf


----------



## Mrs-N

umm ive been packing my bag. 

ive got 
* my bag = small suitcase thingy 
* babys bag = changing bag 
* carrier bag for babys nappys, milk cotton wool etc. 
* CD player that will be loose 
* babys car seat. 

midwife didnt sound too pleased that i have all those bags. 

my bag isnt even finished yet and its full and i havnt even packed anything for hubby. 

what do i do if i have too many bags?


----------



## x-amy-x

Mrs-N said:


> umm ive been packing my bag.
> 
> ive got
> * my bag = small suitcase thingy
> * babys bag = changing bag
> * carrier bag for babys nappys, milk cotton wool etc.
> * CD player that will be loose
> * babys car seat.
> 
> midwife didnt sound too pleased that i have all those bags.
> 
> my bag isnt even finished yet and its full and i havnt even packed anything for hubby.
> 
> what do i do if i have too many bags?

I had the same minus the CD player.

Take what you think you'll need. Ultimately, you'll have your own space in delivery suite and labour ward, if you choose to fill it with your stuff, then so be it! 

xxx


----------



## Mrs-N

well its not that i have over packed but the hospital i am going to doesnt supply anything so i need to take it all.


----------



## x-amy-x

Then don't worry about taking too much. My hospital was the same. I went through a pack of nappies while i was in there! I used almost everything i took, and still needed more bringing up.

xxx


----------



## clairebear

i have a bag for me a bag for baby and a bag for dh x


----------



## Baby-Love

I have had my bag(s) packed for the past 8 weeks.. I still have a few weeks left.
According to my due date...maybe the baby has other plans.

However, we have 2 huge bags.

Mine and Mr's.

* Care plan/Pregnancy notes.
* List of numbers to call.
* 2 digital cameras/USB cord to upload on to the Laptop.
* Battery charger and rechargable batteries.
* Laptop with downloaded movies for Mr to watch and laptop charger.
* Nightdress. 
* Ankle socks x 2.
* Underwear.
* Sanitary pads.
* Breast pads.
* Makeup.
* Hand cream/face cream.
* Hairbrush.
* Hand mirror.
* Outfit to come home in for myself and Mr.
* His PSP and charger for his pleasure.
* Pack of cigarettes and a lighter for him.
* Lip balm.
* Multi Vitamin tablets x 3.
* Toothbrush & toothpaste for myself and Mr.
* Shampoo.
* Small hairdryer. What? I want to look kinda presentable when I come home.
* Snacks. ...which I have more or less demolished.:"> ...I must replace.
* Hair bobbles/headband. 
* Phone card to call mother in England.
* An extra pillow with an old pillowcase and Febreze sprayed on it.. I love the smell.
* Towel and face cloth x2 for myself ..and him.
* Mobile phones/chargers.


I think that's it... off the top of my head.


 Baby's Bag

* Bodysuits/onesies x4.
* Receiving blankets x3.
* Hats x2.
* Socks x2.
* Mittens x2.
* Coming home outfit x2.. Can't decide on which. One for Newborn and 0-3months.
* Dummy/pacifier x2.
* Bottle - even though I am planning on breastfeeding.
* Sleepsuit x2.
* Changing mat.. travel one. Came with my maternity bag.
* Milk/formula.
* Car seat.

We get free nappies/diapers and wipes here, at the hospital.. What ever the baby doesn't use of a full bag, we get to take home. So that is a few less things to pack.

I know I over did it.. I don't care though. I'd rather be over doing it, than missing out on something..
It always feels like I am missing something..

Maybe I have.. oh well.


----------



## clb1982

Hi 

Crazy question but how big is your hosital bag and where did you get one from/ what make etc?


----------



## Mrs-N

clb1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> Crazy question but how big is your hosital bag and where did you get one from/ what make etc?

mine is just a small suitcase. i think its the size you can take as handluggage on a plane but maybe a size bigger than that.


----------



## Baby-Love

clb1982 said:


> Hi
> 
> Crazy question but how big is your hosital bag and where did you get one from/ what make etc?

My holdall is rather big...I bought it from Argos a few years back.
I have a baby bag from Wal-Mart... Basically Asda.. comes with a travel nappy/diaper mat, bottle carrier, mobile/cell phone bag.. Quite nifty, too.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Something I was really pleased I had with me was a handheld fan. The pre and post natal wards I was on were so warm I went thru 6 batteries with my fan. Might come in handy for you girls too xXx


----------



## Baby-Love

I don't think I can fit anything else in my bags...lol

I am always thinking of new things to put in.


----------



## clairebear

i didnt use any of the books or things i planned to read when i was in labour i was hurting to much and then once baby was here i had my handsful, muslins are very useful though i used mine all the time whilst breastfeeding x


----------



## sammie18

Wow thats ALOT of things, Do you really need all of that stuff? LOL:rofl:







trishawootton said:


> I have just started packing my hospital bags and im am taking:
> *For Labour Bag:*
> 
> Birth Plan
> Hospital Notes
> Nighty
> Socks
> Slippers
> Mints
> Lollypops/Sweets (cause of dry mouth)
> Lip Balm
> Sugary Snacks and Drinks
> Magazines (incase LO decides to take his time)
> Cooling Pads (what ya put on your forhead)
> Facial Wipes
> *For Babys Bag*
> 
> Baby Lotion
> Cotton Wool
> Bibs (Pack of 24 disposable ones and 2Normal ones incase they dont let me use disp ones)
> Full Pack Of Nappies
> Full Pack Of Wipes
> A blanket/Shawl
> A Couple Pairs Of Booties/Mittens/Socks/Hats
> 3 Sleepsuits (incase i have to stay in)
> 2 Sets Of Clothing
> 3 Vests
> Top/Tail Bowl (aint sure if i need to take this yet though will ask MW)
> 2 Bottles
> Formula Milk
> Nappy Rash Cream (Just Incase)
> Baby Brush Or Comb
> *OH's/My Postnatal Bag*
> 
> Breast Pads
> Sanitry Towels (im just getting normal night time ones)
> Toothpaste/Toothbrush (For me and OH)
> Change Of Clothes For OH
> Clothes For Me
> Hair Brush
> Make Up
> PJ's
> Snacks/Drinks For OH (altho might put these in labour bag)
> Loose Change
> Mobile Phones
> 2X Disposable Camera's (1 for labour bag)
> Small Mirror
> Battries (Might be Taking digi cam aswell)
> Anti-Bacterial Gel (The kind what kills MRSA n such other bacteria)
> Bobbles
> 2 Pairs Of Disposable Knickers
> A Few Pairs Of Big Grannie Knickers
> A Support Bra (Supposed to be more comfortable after birth)
> Shampoo And Conditioner
> Soap
> Shower Gel
> Deodrant
> Hotwater Bottle (supposed to be good for pains after)
> 2 Towels 1 For Me And 1 For Baby
> I think thats everything lol i might be goin a bit OTT but i prefer to have more than enuf than not enuf


----------



## clairebear

i didnt take half as much and i was in for 4 days in the end dh only had to bring me an extra nightie and some baby grows for jack x


----------



## Roxie

hope you dont mind but im printing out some of your lists

:blush:


XX


----------



## thelilbump

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Something I was really pleased I had with me was a handheld fan. The pre and post natal wards I was on were so warm I went thru 6 batteries with my fan. Might come in handy for you girls too xXx

thats a really good idea :happydance:

*noted*


----------



## Jinty

So!! After looking at this thread a good couple of times I decided to do my own list.

Might be a bit early but i like to be organised O:)

Just wondering if you guys could go through my list and see if I've missed anything out :baby: Thanks xxx

Me:
PJs
Dressing Gown
Slippers
Bras
Sanitary Towels
5 pairs of Cheap Underwear
Dark towel
Loose comfortable day wear
Socks
Breast Pads
Hot water bottle - for after pains
Clothes for going home
Water spray to keep cool during labour

Wash Bag:
Toothbrush
Toothpaste
Small handy hairbrush
Flannel
Deodorant
Cleansing Wipes
Shampoo
Shower Gel 
Hair Bands

Baby:
Pack of Nappies
3 Sleepsuits
2 Sets of clothing
Baby Wipes
Baby Lotion
Baby Blanket
Booties x2
Hats x2
Socks x2
Mittens x2
Dummys x2
Muslim Squares x2
Cotton Wool
Going Home Outfits - for boy and girl -unsure of the sex

Other Bits:
Pregnancy Notes
Camera
MP3
Portable Gaming Console + Charger
Snacks + Drinks
Loose Change
Dirty Laundry Bag
List of important phone numbers

Might be too much! But oh well! At least I'll be prepared! :rofl:
xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

you might want to pack a few extra pairs of underwear for you and a couple more sleepsuits just in case. Newborns can be very sicky. Also, you might leak quite a bit and its always nice to be able to change into a clean pair of knickers

xxx


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

does ur hospital supply the bottles- ora re u planning on breastfeading...maybe take some milk and bottles incase..! x


----------



## Bec Haile

What should I pack for me? I feel stupid because I've already done the whole birth thing but they said I wasn't allowed my hospital bag because it was too big so they just took out something to put him in when he was first born and a nightie for me to change into after the birth :s


----------



## stefb

x-mum-2-b-x said:


> does ur hospital supply the bottles- ora re u planning on breastfeading...maybe take some milk and bottles incase..! x

yes hospitals provide bottles hun :)


----------



## Helz

i've packed:

2 x Pjs
a nighty for giving birth in
a pair of slippers
a dressing gown
a towel
3 x socks
5 x underwear
toiletries
2 x packs of maternity towels
1 pack of breast pads
cooling spray
nipple cream
1 pack of nappies
cotton wool
2 x bottles
4 x cartons of ready milk
1 x bottle brush
4 x muslin squares
3 x body suits
3 x sleep suits
2 x baby going home outfits, one for warm and one for cold weather
2 x blankets
3 x hats
3 x scratch mits
3 x booties and socks
snacks, isotonic drinks and glucose tablets

then I have a separate going home bag for my partner to take in for me when the time comes, with my own going home outfit in. will also be taking plenty of change for vending machines and car park and my mobile phone to use as a camera/video recorder.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Helz

Oh and maternity notes and birth plan of course lol!


----------



## reallytinyamy

ooh, towel, i'd forgotten that- thanks!


----------



## ricschick

i would recommend taking ALOT of knickers!!! lol...and if you have to stay in alot of baby vests and babygrows because with my lot they were sick alot.:thumpup:


----------



## stefb

my MW told me my hospital are stopping providing bottles...this would be a nightmare how would you make them, sterilize them things like that stupidity


----------



## ricschick

that is so stupid if they are intending on doing that! how are you meant to predict when you will go into labour so you can have bottles ready??:dohh:


----------



## Roxie

when did you start to pack??


XX


----------



## ricschick

at 34 weeks but only today did i put the very last things init so im finally done and now :baby: can come when she wants!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Luhweez

are our OH's/birthing partners allowed to stay over night with us?


----------



## ricschick

in my hospital there not but i think there allowed to stay outside of visiting hours but not over night.


----------



## Pearl

My bags are packed now :D (actually i still have to put the camera in - but thats it)


----------



## reallytinyamy

Luhweez said:


> are our OH's/birthing partners allowed to stay over night with us?

Mark got kicked out once I'd had Chloe, despite there being complications with both me and the baby. I was wheeled to the ward in tears at 5.30 am and he was sent away in tears


----------



## BeckyBoo

reallytinyamy said:


> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> are our OH's/birthing partners allowed to stay over night with us?
> 
> Mark got kicked out once I'd had Chloe, despite there being complications with both me and the baby. I was wheeled to the ward in tears at 5.30 am and he was sent away in tearsClick to expand...

Hospitals are so careless.

When I was in hospital last week, two ladies next to me were in labour and over 4cm's dilated and their husbands were sent away at 8pm.


----------



## ricschick

BeckyBoo said:


> reallytinyamy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> are our OH's/birthing partners allowed to stay over night with us?
> 
> Mark got kicked out once I'd had Chloe, despite there being complications with both me and the baby. I was wheeled to the ward in tears at 5.30 am and he was sent away in tearsClick to expand...
> 
> Hospitals are so careless.
> 
> When I was in hospital last week, two ladies next to me were in labour and over 4cm's dilated and their husbands were sent away at 8pm.Click to expand...

OMG i cant believe they sent them home luckly my hospital is quiet good but if i had of been 4cm+ dilated and they sent him home he would have not of left!!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Oh... dunno if it's mentioned, but a good pile cream will come in handy, haha!


----------



## Jinty

They shouldn't send them away if you have your own room right? Cause the ward I'm in I get my own room so I've been told.


----------



## BeckyBoo

I think it's just different hospitals policies.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

This is what really worries me..! they sent my friends OH away and he missed the birth..! plus im worried about afterwards..!!- because i suffer from migraines and when im drained i get them and just need 2 sleep it off..! Im worried they wont let OH stay and im gna be left 2 look after LO with a stinker of a migraine..! I know they usually put LO in nursery on first night but id rather know he'd be safe with 1 of us..!


----------



## BeckyBoo

They will often take the baby from you so you can rest and they'll return the baby shen he/she is sleeping.


----------



## Laura1984

Right....
Hospital Bag is packed and I need to know if I've forgotten anything... Also I think I've developed OCD!!

Baby
4x Baby Grows
4x Hats
4x Vests
4x Muslin Squares
Cotton Wool
Wipes - I know I might not be allowed to use them but I'm gonna try!!
Sponge 
Nappy Cream
Pack 27 Nappies
Towel
2x Tomme Tippee Soothers (not 100% on using these but we'll see how we get on :rofl:)

Me 
3x Nighties (with buttons for feeding)
Dressing Gown
1x Socks
1x Slippers *
Nursing Bra's *
Towel *
10x Disposable Knickers
12 Pack Maternity Sanitary Towels
12 Pairs of Breast Feeding Pads
Tissues
Cooling Spray
Lip Balm
Contact Lenses 
Glasses *
Nipple Cream
Toiletries
Face Wipes
Deoderant
Shampoo & Conditioner
Soap
Body Lotion
Mirror
Toothbrush
Tothpaste
Flannel
Sponge 
Bobbles
Hair Brush
General
Notes *
Birth Plan*

* - will need to go in last minute!!

Have done this quite early i know but after being in hospital the other wqeek made me realise its gotta be done!! I have even written a list like this and stuck it on the case so OH knows what is in there and what still needs to go in just incase lol - this is where i think the OCD is setting in!!

I also have a little bag packed with coming home things in

Baby
Blanket
Trousers 
top
Jacket with Hood
Vest

Car Seat
Rain Cover??

Me 
Tracksuit Bottoms
Hoody
Tshirt
Knickers


Do you think I've missed anthing????
xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

more vests and sleepers! just in case, newborns can be very sicky xxx


----------



## clairebear

plus u never know how long u will be in for x


----------



## ricschick

x-mum-2-b-x said:


> This is what really worries me..! they sent my friends OH away and he missed the birth..! plus im worried about afterwards..!!- because i suffer from migraines and when im drained i get them and just need 2 sleep it off..! Im worried they wont let OH stay and im gna be left 2 look after LO with a stinker of a migraine..! I know they usually put LO in nursery on first night but id rather know he'd be safe with 1 of us..!

its funny how different hospitals work, they never take baby away in the hospital i go to. the baby is with you from the moment you give birth. i dont think i would feel comfortable if they took her away. plus they would never send oh away.


----------



## enigma

Im just sticking this in for section mums incase no ones mentioned it.
Your in for at least 3 days and nights so you'll need extra clothes for you and buba, and high waiste knickers, ones that wont rub your scar.
Oh and puzzle books, can get boring being sat in hospital for a few days and babys sleep more often than not, so just something to keep your brain active.


----------



## ClaireLou

I not taking much at all. Had speedy delivery last time and only stayed 5 hours. 
Baby:
Car seat and snowsuit (december baby)
2 baby gros and vests and a cardigan
5 nappies and wipes
hat
blanket for baby

Me:
Going home outfit
knickers and pads
towel
2 cheap night shirts to throw in the bin
slippers (incase of dirty floors)
toiletry bag


Last time i packed all the snacks and oils and 30pairs knickers!!!!! i took a full pack of nappies and only used 3! even if you change every two hours thats only 5 needed in ten hours! I only used what i have listed above so thats all i am taking. I am out of there asap!!!!!!!!! If it goes wrong i just send hubbie home with a list. Things more likely to go well like last time if baby in right position etc etc, Saves unpacking a massive bag like i had to last time!


----------



## stacey01

superdrug, do lots of little travel sized things, bodywash shampoo etc..

i was thinking about not needing a whole pack of wipes too, and found a travel pack of johnsons wipes with about 16 in it
saves so much space!


----------



## akamummy

WOW!!!!! Over here in aussie they never take the baby away from you and put it in a nursery! You are roomed in with bubs!...which is really nice! And also, they would never send your OH away! UNLESS you are the one who requests it! Also if you have a c-section you are in for 5 days...to make sure you are ok and are coping...they will never throw you out! Especially as your milk comes in 3 days after the birth and thats when most women tend to suffer from post neatal depression....
As for not letting you use nappy wipes???????? WTF????? what are you going to use when you get home? WIPES!!! I dont understand that! cotton wool will just stick to bubbys bottom and smear it everywhere! UGH! Thats what they used to do in the old days here...but now wipes are just as soft on babys bottom as anything else!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

As for the packing of my bags...well I havent done it yet...although I like being organised! So I will most likely start packing once Ive been shopping! :lol: 
Good luck to you ladies who are packed and ready! EXCITING!!!!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## missjacey44

Too many pages to read through them all so just wanted to ask.. what is really best.. cotton wool or wipes?!! I would prefer to take wipes and use them, Surely its my baby the hospital can not tell me what to do as my midwife keeps telling me. 

But also.. i have been told to expect a longer hospital stay than usual, maybe upto one week but do you think it might be better to take the normal stuff and amount i was going to take if i was going to stay 1/2days.. and get my mum or OH to bring in other stuff and clean pjs and clothes and more nappies ect. when they are needed. Because otherwise i can see myself needing a huge suitcase =S lol


----------



## Donna79x

From my experience at the Antenatal class yesterday they stressed that we shouldnt use baby wipe no matter what it says on the packet (suitable from birth/unfragranced) within the first 2-4 weeks until baby gets its natural oils in its skin, therefore should only use cotton wool. She said wipes were fine as an exception when shopping/out n about but shouldnt be the norm for the first few weeks as it causing sore bum bums....

... but as you say they cant dictate only advise so its up to you. I have packed both in my hospital bag but very likely to use cotton wool as advised.

Hope this helps hun xx


----------



## hennaly

Cotton wool and water are best to start, its not a nice job trying to get black tar off babys bum so you may get through more than you think.


----------



## Luhweez

Also, when it comes to cotton wool, is everyone using balls or pleats? i've got a giant bag of cotton wool balls and 2 thing's of cotton wool pleats.


----------



## Tootsie

pleats are easier than balls (balls obviously come apart) but are cheaper. 
Babywipes are a deffo nono for the first few weeks as they are too harsh and as long as you use lots and lots of warm water the first poo isn't that hard to clean up :D (or the 2nd, 3rd, 4th :lol: It's never just the one dodgy one)


----------



## missjacey44

I think i will pack wipes and cotton wool. I have got pleats not balls.. thought they would be easier.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm seriously thinking when to start packing?

Anyone any suggestions as to when to start?

Thanks. 8)


----------



## Tootsie

as early as possible. just incase. you can always repack as you get other bits too, or if you wanna swap bits I've just bought my bags from Argos and am looking to start packing them now.


----------



## gde78

I've bought cotton wool balls for face and pleats for bum. Also our m/w suggested you put vaseline on the baby's bum to stop the first sticky tar poo sticking to baby's bottom so much... don't know if that works but its worth a try!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Thanks Tootsie. 

I was thinking of starting getting the bits now. I've wrote out my list of things to pack. So will get my bag's and start I think. It's better being prepared than rushing on the last minute, lol. _


----------



## thelilbump

xXDonnaXx said:


> _Thanks Tootsie.
> 
> I was thinking of starting getting the bits now. I've wrote out my list of things to pack. So will get my bag's and start I think. It's better being prepared than rushing on the last minute, lol. _

i started thinking about my bags at 30 weeks and creating a list. It gave me time to go out and get the bits i needed that way. I didn't pack properly till just the other day because i kept changing my mind as to what i was taking lol. It also propmted me to start washing LO's clothes aswell.


----------



## Luhweez

I havent got my bags yet but i've divided up everything im taking with me to the hospital and was wondering if you girls think it sounds about right! because although theres site after site and list after list of what is recomended and what other people bring i still need the reassurance! 

For me i have:-
2 nighties & 1 pair pjamas.
Slippers
Dressing gown
20 Maternity pads
10 Disposable underwear
Nipple cream
Showergel/shampoo
2 Towels
Toothbrush/Paste
Change of clothes to come home

For bump:-
5 Vests
3 Sleepsuits
3 Pairs socks
2 Pairs booties
2 Hats
Shawl
28 Pack Nappies
Cotton wool balls/pleats
Small pack of wipes
Outfit to come home in

Car seat ready for bump's dad to put in, and then he can just bring whatever he wants 

am i missing anything?


----------



## gemmie1985

i packed to nighties, lots of maternity pads used loads, sweets for james to keep him going tho the nite, hospital has milk if your not breast feeding, paper knickers are horrible gem x


----------



## bambikate

eeeeek I think I'm gonna pack at 30 weeks to be super-organised and then it's done. Luhweez that sounds like a pretty good list, maybe some snacks and drinks too? x x


----------



## manclass82

Sanitary towells as some hospitals are funny about providing them, take around 10 nappies in, they will give you some.

Clothes for the baby, although the midwives will probably swaddle them for days. Light clothes for you and plenty as you may bleed loads and those wards are really hot.

Take tea in for your partner as the hospital are tight asses and only give you food and drink no matter how long your partner has to sit there. 

I suggest taking in pens and paper, you never know if you will want to write anything or record your thoughts (trust me Gas and air does strange things to you!!!)

Cotton wool, wipes and creams for you, also any nice wash stuff you want as you will want to freashen up afterwards. Other than that its up to you. 

Hope that helps xxxxx

LUH your lists sounds perfect, Oh and make sure Dad or family bring plenty of chocolate for afterwards...the amber nectar!


----------



## charliebear

I've just packed LO's hospital bag, will probably add some blue stuff tho, just dummy's to steralise and add last minute! Just mine to do at the weekend! x


----------



## joeo

ive just started packing bits away, but do you take 2 bags 1 for you 1 for baby or take it all in 1??

So far I have packed :-

2 Nighties 
Pack of 5 disposable knickers 
Pack of breast pads 
Shower gel
tooth brush 
tooth paste

To get: - 

Shampoo
nursing bra's 
going home clothes
slippers
dressing gown 
PJ's
comfy clothes (track suit bottoms etc)

For baby packed: - 

5 vests 
3 baby grows 
coming home clothes
hat
nappies

To get: - 
Cardigan
Blanket
Cotton wool

If anyone can think of anything I have missed please say so.


----------



## Tootsie

i think some take 2 bags so it's easier to find the bits yu need :D but personal preference remember you still need a bag for the labour ward too.

As for missing anything i can't see anything i'd really add except deoderant, possibly make up incase you need to spruce yourself up for those first photo's remember you'll have done all the work and may look tired.


----------



## joeo

Thanks Tootsie, will add some deoderant. Think will take a couple of bags and try and split into the before and after somehow lol


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'd take more disposable knickers,just incase. Cause i've heard you bleed alot,so you'll be changing them alot?.....I'm a first timer, so don't take me on if i'm being silly. :lol:


----------



## Becky

everyone is telling me its too soon to start packing mine, has anyone else that is around my time!?!

x


----------



## didda

I haven't done mine yet, although lots have people keep telling me to! I have bought some bits but it's not packed!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Becky said:


> everyone is telling me its too soon to start packing mine, has anyone else that is around my time!?!
> 
> x

I started packing mine at 30 wks. My sister said she read somewhere thats the right time to start. It took me a couple of weeks to get it all togther - new pyjamas, maternity/breast pads etc. So I dont think its too soon to start it Becky. Mine's still not totally done coz I dropped our camera so that needs to go in once its back from being repaired.
:dohh:

x


----------



## Becky

ill start a list then!!

x


----------



## alice&bump

i've done my list and most things are kinda in there, but nothing's concrete yet lol!


----------



## Tootsie

i went and bought a few bits i was missing for my bag today, Tesco's have really cute mini toiletries in their holiday isle so i picked up shampoo, conditioner and deoderant that means there is alot more room in the bags too coz i'm not taking lots of full sized products :D


----------



## wilbrabeany

Tootsie said:


> i went and bought a few bits i was missing for my bag today, Tesco's have really cute mini toiletries in their holiday isle so i picked up shampoo, conditioner and deoderant that means there is alot more room in the bags too coz i'm not taking lots of full sized products :D

Thats a good idea noticed loads of lil travel toiletries in sale in sainsbury's..gonna get me some now.xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

thats a good idea about the mini toiletries, also as i live opposite the hospital, if i did have to stay in longer, then OH can just top up easily!!

Im starting my hospital bag at the end of this month. :D


----------



## Rayven

*I've already started packing mine. And as for not letting you use baby wipes, they can kiss my a*se!!! lol I know cotton wool and warm water is better for a newborns skin - and if its just a wet one then thats what i'll be using, but the first poo can be horrendous and from experience i can honestly say i don't think cotton wool and water is going to do the job. 
As for everything else its all the standard stuff - nappies, wipes, baby sleepsuit, going home outfit (for bubs and me) washbag, slippers, pjs etc......but i am adding for this time round my mp3 player (sorted out with relaxing and fav tunes because labour can be LONG ), water spray (cos it gets damn hot in those delivery rooms) & snacks and drinks (because i was pretty much left all day with nothing to eat and drink last time round!) *


----------



## Luhweez

might be a silly question, but do you think they would allow us to bring ice pops for snacks?


----------



## missjacey44

Luhweez said:


> might be a silly question, but do you think they would allow us to bring ice pops for snacks?

where would you keep them.. do they have freezers? lol


----------



## Luhweez

point! lol i'd probs have them all eaten by the time i arrived anyway..just eating them the past few nights has helped my BH! so i use them as pain relief haha.


----------



## missjacey44

lol.. i would love to take some aswell its all i eat now!! but i really dont think there would be anywhere to put them! Im just taking lots of lucozade :)


----------



## Tootsie

You can ask for ice chips while in labour. :D the nurses usually offer them anyway but i'm sure if you ask they'll gladly bring them to you


----------



## missjacey44

what are ice chips :blush::dohh:


----------



## Tootsie

ice cubes but they are in half semi circles usually :lol: not flavoured though


----------



## alice&bump

ladies how many bibs would you say are needed for in hosp?? just finalising my bag!!


----------



## Tootsie

I chucked in 6 but i'm in for a few day's i suppose 3 would be an ideal incase your bubba like to make a mess.


----------



## charliebear

Ok, both mine and babba's bags are packed. But on the list 'to be added later' is dummy's. 

So the question is; if I steralise the dummy's and put them in the steralised travel box how long do they stay sterile for?? 

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: Also posted in baby and toddler


----------



## Tootsie

ooh i never really thought about that i was just going to get some boiling water if i needed to use a dummy while in the hospital and soak it.

I don't really know tbh


----------



## WelshGirl

I don't know if anyone else has said this already (too many pages to read thru!!), but with my first, I got through 10 maternity pads in the first 12 hours.....so if you think you may be in longer than that, make sure to take two packs in, or leave some at home so OH can pick them up for you. 

Also, I HATED the paper/disposable knickers....sooooo uncomfy as they didn't seem to have any clear back/front!!!!. This time, I've just bought cheap cotton ones, and they don't work out much more expensive!

xx


----------



## Luhweez

i've decided to bring cheap cotton undies too after buying the wrong size dispossable underwear and when i put them on they were literally hanging off me and felt so airy even when i pulled them way up high over my bump lol.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I'm going to have to get my butt in gear for this.I've got nothing to put in my bag yet!  I know I've got 9weeks,but what happens if I went in labour today? I've got nothing, haha. Oh saying that I've got 1 pack of disposable breast pads...lol. I'm so paranoid I'm not gonna have packed in time.:dohh:

I've got everything for Lexie's bag,I just haven't got the bag,:rofl:So I need to get that soon.But only get paid in 2 weeks! I'll pack in 2 weeks I think. :D So I'll have no need be paranoid if I pop early! Ooo it's getting all exciting now.And abit nervey! Never been in a hospital before,i've always just been the visitor. Never been a patient,aaaah! This should be fun!


----------



## Blob

:lol: i havent even started and i cant even start for 2 weeks!! Think i'm like the only one on here who doesnt want her LO to arrive anytime soon!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

I started to organize my bags this weekend and will def pack it next weekend....eckkkk


----------



## reallytinyamy

My bag wasnt ready, luckily the dr wanted to induce me and let me go home to get my stuff but i'd have been buggered if I'd gone into labour natrually


----------



## Luhweez

I had two bags packed, one for me and one for bump, then when i was in the delivery suite last week saw a man go out of the suite and come back with a medium sized pull along suitcase, so i've got my dad to go up the attic and get me down our one! if shes allowed a suitcase then so am i!:pop:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:lol:-That is what I'm taking as Lexie's bag.One of the small suitcases. :D
I just need to buy one.Then I can start packing!

I've only started panicing today because I got an email off Cow & Gate saying "It's time to start packing your hospital bags" - I'm like,wow! You're right, I do! lol.


----------



## momandpeanut

I havnt got ANYTHING for mine or bubba's bag !!!

I really should get something towards it this weekend !!

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Blob

Ha ha ha i'm planning on taking looooots of bags in... or a few suitcases in :lol: i dont care what they say!!


----------



## Becky

All you girls have much longer than me and I havent even started or got everything I need!! I said a few weeks ago that I would start but I havent yet!!

x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Well, I've lent a small suitcase off my nan, & packed all of Lexie's. So that's her done. :happydance: One less thing to worry about. 

I'll do mine in 2 weeks. Got nothing yet.


----------



## claire1978

I think Im abit sad, Ive bought MOST of the stuff for my bag and already have a few bits for bubba, the bags are in the loft but Im aiming on having them all packed and ready by beginning of December when Im 30 weeks


----------



## XKatX

I've got my case down from the loft - but thats where it ends!! I really must get going. I'm sure I've got most things I need somewhere - just need to sort it!!


----------



## Luhweez

i've got mine all re-packed into my suitcase now, but i cant fit my 'going home clothes' into it =(


----------



## Roxie

after 8 weeks of packing then unpacking then repacking i have finally got my stuff ready, i just need to add my makeup bag!!

:happydance:


woop

i am officially ready for this baby!!


xx


----------



## Becky

Quick question - going home clothes are you packing maternity or wishfully thinking and packing normal clothes!?!

x


----------



## Angelmouse

Definately Maternity stuff and comfy maternity stuff at that. I properly bawled with my first :cry: when I had to go home in Jammies coz I'd packed jeans to go home in and couldn't fit in them. :dohh:

just wondered if anyone had remembered to add 'Maternity Notes' to any of the lists? Seems obvious but is the kind of thing that I'd forget. :D


----------



## Angelmouse

missjacey44 said:


> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> might be a silly question, but do you think they would allow us to bring ice pops for snacks?
> 
> where would you keep them.. do they have freezers? lolClick to expand...

If you wanted them for during labour then a thermos flask would keep them cold enough I should think. :D


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> Quick question - going home clothes are you packing maternity or wishfully thinking and packing normal clothes!?!
> 
> x

I was told once, to expect your body to be as it was at 6 months pregnant, immediately after the birth. So whatever you fit into then should do just fine!!


----------



## Luhweez

XKatX said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Quick question - going home clothes are you packing maternity or wishfully thinking and packing normal clothes!?!
> 
> x
> 
> I was told once, to expect your body to be as it was at 6 months pregnant, immediately after the birth. So whatever you fit into then should do just fine!!Click to expand...

i was still in pre-pregnancy clothes at that stage..but i doubt i'd get into them now as my thighs have well and truely blossomed! lol


----------



## Becky

XKatX said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Quick question - going home clothes are you packing maternity or wishfully thinking and packing normal clothes!?!
> 
> x
> 
> I was told once, to expect your body to be as it was at 6 months pregnant, immediately after the birth. So whatever you fit into then should do just fine!!Click to expand...

ill prob end up just going home in my PJs lol!!

x


----------



## missjacey44

Becky said:


> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Quick question - going home clothes are you packing maternity or wishfully thinking and packing normal clothes!?!
> 
> x
> 
> I was told once, to expect your body to be as it was at 6 months pregnant, immediately after the birth. So whatever you fit into then should do just fine!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was planning to take loose tracksuit bottoms. I dont really care what i actually look like when coming home aslong as its comfortable!Click to expand...


----------



## XKatX

missjacey44 said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XKatX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becky said:
> 
> 
> Quick question - going home clothes are you packing maternity or wishfully thinking and packing normal clothes!?!
> 
> x
> 
> I was told once, to expect your body to be as it was at 6 months pregnant, immediately after the birth. So whatever you fit into then should do just fine!!Click to expand...
> 
> I was planning to take loose tracksuit bottoms. I dont really care what i actually look like when coming home aslong as its comfortable!Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me. Just something elasticated as I don't know how big or small I'll be. I'm sure I really won't give a flying monkeys what I look like once I get round to going home!!!Click to expand...


----------



## charliebear

I cant even remember what I've packed to come home!! x


----------



## MrsP

I've just packed a top and some velour tracksuit bottoms x


----------



## malpal

Well my case and its contents is spread out in the nursery! It feels very strange seeing it all, thought it would be an eternity untill it was my turn to pack!! 
Trouble is i keep putting random things in and then taking them out again! Will get to the hospital and won't know what's in there LOL!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I've been out & bought stuff for my bag today. :) I've got everything apart from:-

New Pjama's (coz mine are rubbish)..:lol:
Magazines
Sweets
Going home clothes (I'm buying some jogging bottoms & a loose top)

:D


----------



## Becky

Well half of my bag that I have now sorted is in the baby bath, some I still need to get and some is all over the house so were doing well!!

x


----------



## Luhweez

I noticed other ladies on the ward with their hairdryers and straightners, so i've packed in travel hairdryer and will throw my straightners in when im leaving!

Also when i was getting out of the bath i was putting on some foundation and mascara and the midwife told me i was 'just right' because it gives you a lift, your sitting in hospital with barely any sleep, tired and your in pain you dont feel the best, she said its psyhcological, it just makes you feel better, even if it is just abit of foundation!


----------



## WelshGirl

Luhweez said:


> I noticed other ladies on the ward with their hairdryers and straightners, so i've packed in travel hairdryer and will throw my straightners in when im leaving!
> 
> Also when i was getting out of the bath i was putting on some foundation and mascara and the midwife told me i was 'just right' because it gives you a lift, your sitting in hospital with barely any sleep, tired and your in pain you dont feel the best, she said its psyhcological, it just makes you feel better, even if it is just abit of foundation!

I'll defo be packing straightners & make-up then....my OH told me it was silly to pack them, but sod it....I'm packing them, and he can't stop me!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Gwizz

I know its early for me to consider this thread lol but when we say 'suitcase' or 'bag' how big are we actually talking about?!!!!! I dont wanna look like im due to fly out of Heathrow for a month!

xx


----------



## XKatX

Gwizz said:


> I know its early for me to consider this thread lol but when we say 'suitcase' or 'bag' how big are we actually talking about?!!!!! I dont wanna look like im due to fly out of Heathrow for a month!
> 
> xx

I've packed a smallish sized pull along suitcase. The size you could probably take for a week away. It is the perfect size.


----------



## luvbunsazzle

What pads did u pack? Tena ladies? Were they the night ones or? So confused!! GRRR


----------



## missjacey44

WelshGirl said:


> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> I noticed other ladies on the ward with their hairdryers and straightners, so i've packed in travel hairdryer and will throw my straightners in when im leaving!
> 
> Also when i was getting out of the bath i was putting on some foundation and mascara and the midwife told me i was 'just right' because it gives you a lift, your sitting in hospital with barely any sleep, tired and your in pain you dont feel the best, she said its psyhcological, it just makes you feel better, even if it is just abit of foundation!
> 
> I'll defo be packing straightners & make-up then....my OH told me it was silly to pack them, but sod it....I'm packing them, and he can't stop me!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

Omg i was thinking about taking my straightners because if i wash my hair without drying and straightning i feel so depressed because i hate my hair! I thought i would look like an idiot getting straightners out though.. Maybe i will take them after all!!!


----------



## XKatX

Oh, well this has made my day! I'll add my GHDs in the morning!!!!:happydance:


----------



## WelshGirl

Gwizz said:


> I know its early for me to consider this thread lol but when we say 'suitcase' or 'bag' how big are we actually talking about?!!!!! I dont wanna look like im due to fly out of Heathrow for a month!
> 
> xx


My bag is going to be a smallish wheeled holdall - similar size to this, maybe a bit smaller;

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...nt+carriers+and+trolley+holdalls|10199509.htm

I plan to take all of the things for the baby in her changing bag.

xx


----------



## Luhweez

My suitcase is about the same size as the one Welsh showed, and it was great because you can just tuck it under the bed and then you have your side locker that would fit 2 other bags and then all your bits and pieces..i don't know where all this 'bring the minimum' malarky came from, maybe its just my hospital but they dont seem to mind how much you have with you aslong as your not making a mess!


----------



## missjacey44

Luhweez said:


> My suitcase is about the same size as the one Welsh showed, and it was great because you can just tuck it under the bed and then you have your side locker that would fit 2 other bags and then all your bits and pieces..i don't know where all this 'bring the minimum' malarky came from, maybe its just my hospital but they dont seem to mind how much you have with you aslong as your not making a mess!

My hospital or midwife havnt mentioned anything about dont bring to much, im allowed to take my own pillow and allsorts. My midwife keeps going on about how it is so important to be relaxed before & after birth and i know i will be more relaxed if i have everything i need instead of leaving certain things at home because i had 'too much' ! Aslong as im not making a mess or disturbing anyone else i will do what i like within reason! :)


----------



## Roxie

is so unfair, my midwife keeps going on moaning that i have to keep my stuff to a minimum



so im gonna keep lots of stuff in the car boot, for just incase



id rather have lots of bits than want something and not have it!!


xx


----------



## Luhweez

Roxie said:


> is so unfair, my midwife keeps going on moaning that i have to keep my stuff to a minimum
> 
> 
> 
> so im gonna keep lots of stuff in the car boot, for just incase
> 
> 
> 
> id rather have lots of bits than want something and not have it!!
> 
> 
> xx

Is that your community midwife or a midwife at the hospital?


----------



## WelshGirl

I don't think I need to worry about how much I take in, as I will be in a private room the whole time....

But seriously, if you turn up with 'too much', what are they gonna do?!? They're not going to send you home to re-pack, are they?!?!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

lol i turned up with loads last time, they never said anything, its better to have to much than to little! when i was pregnant with brendan i started packing mine at about 20 weeks lol this time im trying not to start till at least 30 weeks! i have totally forgot what should be packed though, all i know is i took way to much stuff last time


----------



## brownhairedmom

Okay here's what I have so far:

Baby:
2 recieving blankets
2 hats
mits 
booties
2 burp cloths
Wipes
Diapers
Penetan cream
2 onesies
2 sleepers




Me:
Birth Plan
Lip Balm
Nursing shawl
2 pj pants
Tanktops
Tooth brush
Toothpaste 
shaving gel
razor
Moisturizer
Shampoo
Conditioner
Mouthwash
Deodrant
Socks
Robe
Pads
Camera/Batteries
Ipod
Track bottoms
2 Outfits
Hoody



Needed: 
Pack of bras
Pack of Underwear
Slippers
Bottles of water
Packs of Jolly Ranchers
Hot water bottle
Notification List

Need to Grab:
Makeup bag
Cell Phone/Charger
Hair dryer
Hair product

What am I missing?


----------



## Becky

I want jolly ranchers in my hospital bag :(

x


----------



## XKatX

Becky said:


> I want jolly ranchers in my hospital bag :(
> 
> x

What are Jolly Ranchers?


----------



## Becky

hard sweets but really fruity and yummy!!

x


----------



## Zarababy1

U know i didnt even use one nappy i packed at hospital, they have nappys there, they put one on him as soon as he was born and then when they showed me how to bath him (seems wierd that i had to be shown now!) they put a fresh one on him, all i ended up using was two vests and two baby growsi was there for 9 hours before going home, i think it depends on your hospital, for you self you definatly need very thick maternity pads because the aftermath is like a car crash!, i bought diposable kinickers too, breast pads change of clothes, Oh a hat for baby, a coat, a really nice blanket because they take a photo :)


----------



## Blob

I started to pack my bag last night... I'm proud of myself!! Havent even got half the stuff i need but heyho Tescos is open 24hrs :blush:


----------



## XKatX

Blob said:


> I started to pack my bag last night... I'm proud of myself!! Havent even got half the stuff i need but heyho Tescos is open 24hrs :blush:

About time too young lady!!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Becky said:


> I want jolly ranchers in my hospital bag :(
> 
> x

hah I read a tip to take hard candy and I was like "ahhh well theres no way I'm not going in there with Jolly Ranchers!"


----------



## WelshGirl

Would it be wrong for me start packing my bag now?!?! Have just had another growth scan & consultant appt, and there's a 90% chance I will be induced at 37 weeks.....so that's only 8 weeks away!! 

And sorry.....maybe I missed it, but what are Jolly Ranchers?!

xx


----------



## XKatX

It's never too early to pack a hospital bag. At least you'll know what you need and you won't have to go last second shopping, like I did!!!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Like Kat said, it's never to early to start packing, i haven done mine yet, and time is ticking by really fast now, so im on a mad rush to get everything prepared!!!


----------



## WelshGirl

Ok, so I've just been shopping for bits - have treated myself to a lovely new washbag too!!
This week, I'm packing that & picking the clothes we'll take to hospital for the baby, and getting them washed & ready to be packed. 

This is what I have going in my wash bag.......have I missed anything? Mat pads & breast pads will just be going in my normal bag.

_Shampoo/conditioner
Shower gel
Face wipes
Deoderant
Hair bands
Lip balm
Make up
Moisturiser
Little mirror
Toothbrush & toohpaste
Contact lens cleaner_

Can't think of anything else, but Baby-brain seems to have hit me hard this week & I'm forgetting all sorts of stuff!!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## massacubano

Okay... lemme see... 

*robe or warm coverup

*chapstick 

*ear plugs (for when baby is in nursery and you do not have to hear all that hospital noise on intercom)

*ankle socks in black, usually buy a new pack of three

*slippers

*two baby outfits for photos (spare in case you have a spit up)

*bring home outfit

*toothbrush, paste, shampoo so on...

*small baby blanket to cover car seat when leaving hospital

*money saver! snacks for LD helpers/family. save time with them running to vending machines and cafe. Trust me they will love you for it!

*My own pads! My brand of choice is Always Overnights with wings. 
(though the hospital will give you plenty, they will do this is just how I am)

*comfortable undies in dark colors (better than the mesh net ones)

*a couple diapers only, hospital provides more than enough. I feel safe having two of my own on hand.

*sweatpants, and my own tops.

*a go home outfit suited to when you have baby and time of year.

* hair dryer, cold hospital and wet hair = horrible!

*bring spare grocery bags for all the freebies! some places give lots!

*make-up (I want to feel pretty when people show up!)

that is my must haves for me... sure I missed a few.


----------



## alice&bump

omg i havent had jolly ranchers for years!! dont think they do them over here anymore!!


----------



## Tootsie

ok so i re packed my bag last night :oops: OH thought of something i missed too

change (like cash)

he said for parking, phone, vending machines etc.. so now i'm scraping around for about £10 worth. :lol:


----------



## bubba4

Yep have packed a £20 note as parking at our hospital is dear I have been told for overnight and they are strict with their parking attendance/fines.


----------



## Luhweez

i advise about 4 diff pairs of pjama bottoms, trust me!


----------



## WelshGirl

Luhweez said:


> i advise about 4 diff pairs of pjama bottoms, trust me!

Really??! Think I'll be off to Primark or somewhere for some cheap pairs then!!


----------



## Luhweez

WelshGirl said:


> Luhweez said:
> 
> 
> i advise about 4 diff pairs of pjama bottoms, trust me!
> 
> Really??! Think I'll be off to Primark or somewhere for some cheap pairs then!!Click to expand...

Yeah! i had to ring my mum and ask her to bring me more up as i just felt so..eugh in the same pair for too long because it was so warm and changing pj bottoms aswell as underwear along with maternity pad just makes you feel so much better.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Thanks for the advice Luhweez. I was only taking 2 pairs of pj's in with me. So I'll take extra now. 8)


----------



## fulltimemum

they say dont use baby wipes but i did hated usign cotton woll nightmare lmao xxxx


----------



## Neecee

This was really useful to read through! Thanks everyone!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Is 10 Maternity pads enough? 

I've finished packing now. Alls that I need to put in is my jumper to come home in. It's in the wash yet, lol.


----------



## WelshGirl

xXDonnaXx said:


> Is 10 Maternity pads enough?
> 
> I've finished packing now. Alls that I need to put in is my jumper to come home in. It's in the wash yet, lol.

I'd say you need more hun - after a while you can use normal sanitary towels, but it depends how much you bleed, obviously. 
With my first, I got through 3 packs of Mat pads (12 in each pack) - you can get through about 10 pads in the first 24 hours. 
xx


----------



## Luhweez

xXDonnaXx said:


> Is 10 Maternity pads enough?
> 
> I've finished packing now. Alls that I need to put in is my jumper to come home in. It's in the wash yet, lol.

I only brought 10, and i came home with about 5 left, that probably makes me sound dirty :S but i didnt bleed much and the hospital provided for during/after labor


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Ok.Thanks girls.
I think I'll take another pack (just incase).
They're like boats though,lol. Take up all my bag :rofl:


----------



## WelshGirl

xXDonnaXx said:


> Ok.Thanks girls.
> I think I'll take another pack (just incase).
> They're like boats though,lol. Take up all my bag :rofl:

If you don't wanna have to take them with you, can you just leave them at home & get someone to bring them up to the hospital if you need them? 
xx


----------



## charliebear

I've popped two packs (20 pads in total) in my bag!! I hope its enough!!


----------



## pinkfairy

im really worrying about my hospital bag! its been 5 years since i had my son. i cant pack my stuff incase i need some of it because i have another 8 weeks! im worrying way to much!!!!


----------



## Blob

I forgot to take mine in :rofl: I hadnt packed it and ended up with bugger all...oppps!! OH had to pack me stuff and bring it in and i stayed in 3 nights ooopsssiiii


----------



## bambikate

do you need a hairdryer to dry your hair after a shower or do they have any at hospitals? My hair would take hours to dry on its own? x x


----------



## WelshGirl

bambikate said:


> do you need a hairdryer to dry your hair after a shower or do they have any at hospitals? My hair would take hours to dry on its own? x x

Check with your hospital hun - mine don't provide any, and you aren't allowed to take one in either......they won't let you use anything you need to plug in 'cos of health & safety.

xx


----------



## bambikate

thanks sweetie I'll find out x x


----------



## nessajane

oh thats a good question about hair dryer!! ill have to find that out too!! my hair when left to dry alone is a big no no!! :rofl: i hope we can take straightners in too :happydance:


----------



## bambikate

nessajane said:


> oh thats a good question about hair dryer!! ill have to find that out too!! my hair when left to dry alone is a big no no!! :rofl: i hope we can take straightners in too :happydance:

That would be ace! lol x x


----------



## WelshGirl

bambikate said:


> nessajane said:
> 
> 
> oh thats a good question about hair dryer!! ill have to find that out too!! my hair when left to dry alone is a big no no!! :rofl: i hope we can take straightners in too :happydance:
> 
> That would be ace! lol x xClick to expand...

Get some gas powered straightners!!! I have - 'cos at least then once your hair dries, you can straighten it if you want!! I've bought some, just 'cos my fringe goes a bit wild if I don't straighten it!

These are the ones I have; They work fairly well, although only on little bits of hair at a time. Better than nothing though!!!

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...hteners|10199690/Trail/searchtext>BABYLIS.htm


xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Lol, you will all look so yummy. I looked like CRAP when i left the hospital. Felt like it too mind. Nearly passed out in the lift coz it kept going up and down and back up again lol


----------



## bambikate

WelshGirl said:


> bambikate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nessajane said:
> 
> 
> oh thats a good question about hair dryer!! ill have to find that out too!! my hair when left to dry alone is a big no no!! :rofl: i hope we can take straightners in too :happydance:
> 
> That would be ace! lol x xClick to expand...
> 
> Get some gas powered straightners!!! I have - 'cos at least then once your hair dries, you can straighten it if you want!! I've bought some, just 'cos my fringe goes a bit wild if I don't straighten it!
> 
> These are the ones I have; They work fairly well, although only on little bits of hair at a time. Better than nothing though!!!
> 
> https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...hteners|10199690/Trail/searchtext>BABYLIS.htm
> 
> 
> xxClick to expand...


ooh thanks hub great idea x x


----------



## babyboy08

Is three bags too many to take? (That's including the baby's bag) I mean I'm going in Monday night to be induced so I probably won't have the baby till tuesday. So I'm probably going to be in the hospital three to four days and I feel like I'm over packing, but I need that stuff! lol


----------



## WelshGirl

babyboy08 said:


> Is three bags too many to take? (That's including the baby's bag) I mean I'm going in Monday night to be induced so I probably won't have the baby till tuesday. So I'm probably going to be in the hospital three to four days and I feel like I'm over packing, but I need that stuff! lol

Could you seperate out your stuff, and leave some in the car? That way, your OH or whoever could bring in the extra stuff if/when you need it? 

xx


----------



## Michy

Really need to start organising my bag this week, is there a list somewhere I can follow?


----------



## Samo

Michy said:


> Really need to start organising my bag this week, is there a list somewhere I can follow?

i have just been skimming through this thread and making a list in notepad of things. my list is rather long now :dohh: :lol:. rather than just look at one list though, seeing various ideas and multiple lists, you may find tidbits here and there and you can create your own list.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I keep seeing maternity pads on hospital lists - is this not something that hospitals give out?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Found this list online - its huge!

*LABOUR BAG ESSENTIALS*

maternity notes
birth plan
Energy snacks for you + partner!
rounds of sandwiches 
old t-shirt / nighty x 2
flannel
lip balm
flip flops
glucose sweets
water / cooling spray
mini fan
batteries for mini fan
bottled water to drink
essential medication for you
essential medication for your partner
mobile, charger + change for phone
telephone list
hairbrush
lycra hair band and hair bobbles etc
fully charged camera
newborn vest
newborn sleep suit
baby hat
baby cardi
1 pair scratch mitts
1 pair baby socks
2 or 3 newborn nappies

*LABOUR BAG OPTIONAL EXTRAS*

tens machine
socks, you may get cold feet!
plain massage oil (eg sweet almond oil)
magazines / books for you
magazines / books for partner
Ipod, mp3 player, fully charged!
homeopathic labour kit 
refreshing wet wipes
small hot water bottle for pain releif
small speakers for mp3 player
relaxation tapes
Mini shower Gel / soap
sponge / flannel
mini shampoo
mini conditioner
mini tin of vaseline
moist toilet tissue
face creams / body lotion
toothbrush and mini toothpaste
make up essentials
mirror
aloe vera gel

*OVERNIGHT BAG ESSENTIALS*

cool comfy nightwear to last 3 days
big cotton granny pants&#8230;lots
slippers / comfy shoes
money and a debit / credit card
ear plugs
snacks for after labour
notebook and pen to note baby's feeds etc 
maternity pads / big sanitary towels
comfy going home outfit

*OVERNIGHT ESSENTIALS FOR BREAST FEEDERS*

nursing bras
breast pads
breastfeeding compatible nightwear
nipple cream
Breast Pads

*OVERNIGHT BAG OPTIONAL EXTRAS*

lavender oil
arnica tablets
chocolate

*BABY BAG*

vests x3
sleep suits x3
Cardigans x 2
Pack of nappies
Scratch mitts x 3 pairs
Socks x 2 pairs
Soft bibs x 3
hat
muslin squares
cotton wool
super cute going home outfit
going home blanket
super cute teddy / soft toy

GOING HOME

Car seat: make sure you and your partner know how it works!


----------



## polo_princess

My word thats a hell of a lot of stuff!!

Im pretty much keeping mine down to the essentials. I dont plan on being in for more than 48hrs tops, and if i need anything else my mum lives 2 mins from the hospital, i'll send her out to get it lol.

Definatley packing a small make up bag in with my stuff though!!


----------



## Pyrrhic

It did just remind me that I need to type out my birth plan though :dohh:


----------



## Kazzap

I took loads of stuff - everything on the lists - and didn't use half of it. Ended up wearing hospital gowns the whole time as it was easier and the hospital provided diapers and maternity pads etc. i was in for 2 days after the c-section.


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'm just on the mothercare website now. I'm only going to buy 12 maternity pads just in case as I'm sure the hospital will provide them.


----------



## Shri

rafwife said:


> I'm just on the mothercare website now. I'm only going to buy 12 maternity pads just in case as I'm sure the hospital will provide them.

I seem to remember in the UK the pads they provide are like those really basic old fashioned ones the school nurse would give you - MASSIVE and nothing to stick it to your knickers. But after a day or so you can use those overnight/long sanitary towels (whatever you might use for a heavy period)


----------



## Tootsie

i have currently been through 4 packs of materninty pads myself i had one pack at the hospital and have used a further 3 since i got home. They have actually been a godsent as i have been bleeding really heavy and in clumps and a normal pad wouldn't have been able to handle it. and considering there 97p in Tesco's in the UK for 10 of them the price is alot cheaper than normal pads. although i have a ton of breast pads over, which i haven't a clue what to do with :lol:


----------



## WelshGirl

Shri said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> I'm just on the mothercare website now. I'm only going to buy 12 maternity pads just in case as I'm sure the hospital will provide them.
> 
> I seem to remember in the UK the pads they provide are like those really basic old fashioned ones the school nurse would give you - MASSIVE and nothing to stick it to your knickers. But after a day or so you can use those overnight/long sanitary towels (whatever you might use for a heavy period)Click to expand...

You're right hun - when I had my son, they gave me 3 or 4 pads until I got washed & sorted (then I had to use my own) and the ones they give have nothing to stick them to your underwear. I used Tesco pads, and they were fine - I'd say you definatley need proper maternity pads for the first 48 hours, as you can bleed really heavily & normal sanitary towels won't cope with it!


----------



## danni2609

Boots ones i found the best and they are comfy trust me u want comfy!!


----------



## Dizzy321

well i am so board today i am going to start my hospital bag!! but if i wash babys clothes now, iron them and fold them away in babys bag will they still be fresh enough in 9-10 weeks time?? just me worrying again ;)


----------



## WelshGirl

paula85 said:


> well i am so board today i am going to start my hospital bag!! but if i wash babys clothes now, iron them and fold them away in babys bag will they still be fresh enough in 9-10 weeks time?? just me worrying again ;)

What I did hun, cos I wanted to start packing my bags for hospital, was pick out the clothes for LO that I wanted her to have in hospital (and also a blanket) and just washed them. They have been packed for about 3 weeks now. 
Going to wait to wash everything else til I get to 36 weeks! If you want to wash everything now, I'm sure it would be fine, just when they're all dry, pack them away into drawers or a suitcase.....maybe with a tumble dryer sheet to keep them smelling nice?

xx


----------



## danni2609

I was thinking the same thing but im gunna buy bounce tumbel sheets and give a tumble in a few weeks.


----------



## Dizzy321

danni2609 said:


> I was thinking the same thing but im gunna buy bounce tumbel sheets and give a tumble in a few weeks.

have you already washed yours danni? i wanna do mine now so board and want 2 get all organised but i just know i will wanna do them again in a few weeks lol


----------



## dippy dee

hi girls i've finished packing my hossy bag and well all i need nowi s a donkey to carry it in for me as it's massive, i'm in for a few days cause of having a c section and also getting to grips with dosages of fragrim etc, i think my dressing gown has taken up 50% of the bag hahai've even packed my snacks, juice etc


----------



## Dizzy321

dippy dee said:


> hi girls i've finished packing my hossy bag and well all i need nowi s a donkey to carry it in for me as it's massive, i'm in for a few days cause of having a c section and also getting to grips with dosages of fragrim etc, i think my dressing gown has taken up 50% of the bag hahai've even packed my snacks, juice etc

very organised ;) donkey :rofl: so did u just wash the babys clothes and pack them? i am gonna make a start on mine now have decided :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

What snacks are you guys taking? I'm gonna take a lucozade 6pack and some cereal bars but I dont know what else. My MW recommended we have a meal (even if its just beans on toast or something) before we leave for hosp as they don't tend to feed you once you're there and you never know how long labour will last >.<


----------



## Blah11

Oh and I'm gonna pick out baby Amelies clothes for coming home today :D I'm only packing 2 babygros and a few vests and a little jacket thing and a few hats... and scratch mits and bibs etc etc. Not loads as I don't expect to be staying in with her for more than half a day or so!


----------



## WelshGirl

Blah11 said:


> Oh and I'm gonna pick out baby Amelies clothes for coming home today :D I'm only packing 2 babygros and a few vests and a little jacket thing and a few hats... and scratch mits and bibs etc etc. Not loads as I don't expect to be staying in with her for more than half a day or so!

Just a thought on this hun - my friend told me that as they won't bath LO straight away, you might want to take a not-so-nice vest & babygrow to dress her in first as it'll get a bit mucky....?? 
As for snacks, I'm taking some squash to drink, some nutri-grain type bars, maybe some chocolate or crisps too. When i had my son, if you missed meal time, they had some sandwiches or some toast you could have if you needed to eat before the next meal came along. 

xxx


----------



## Luhweez

Blah11 said:


> Oh and I'm gonna pick out baby Amelies clothes for coming home today :D I'm only packing 2 babygros and a few vests and a little jacket thing and a few hats... and scratch mits and bibs etc etc. Not loads as I don't expect to be staying in with her for more than half a day or so!

i would bring more than 2 as sometimes they wont discharge you just because you want to go home, i was in hospital 3 days even though i was begging to go home, and theres always people ahead of you waiting to be discahrged


----------



## Blah11

WelshGirl said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm gonna pick out baby Amelies clothes for coming home today :D I'm only packing 2 babygros and a few vests and a little jacket thing and a few hats... and scratch mits and bibs etc etc. Not loads as I don't expect to be staying in with her for more than half a day or so!
> 
> Just a thought on this hun - my friend told me that as they won't bath LO straight away, you might want to take a not-so-nice vest & babygrow to dress her in first as it'll get a bit mucky....??
> As for snacks, I'm taking some squash to drink, some nutri-grain type bars, maybe some chocolate or crisps too. When i had my son, if you missed meal time, they had some sandwiches or some toast you could have if you needed to eat before the next meal came along.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


:\ Can't I just wash a bit her myself before we leave? I don't even have any notsonice stuff :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Luhweez said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm gonna pick out baby Amelies clothes for coming home today :D I'm only packing 2 babygros and a few vests and a little jacket thing and a few hats... and scratch mits and bibs etc etc. Not loads as I don't expect to be staying in with her for more than half a day or so!
> 
> i would bring more than 2 as sometimes they wont discharge you just because you want to go home, i was in hospital 3 days even though i was begging to go home, and theres always people ahead of you waiting to be discahrgedClick to expand...

In my hosp we stay in the same room for labour, delivery and postnatally until we're ready to leave and since they're usually desp. for the beds I don't see that being much of a problem :rofl: and even if it is I can always get OH to go fetch us more stuff :blush:


----------



## Luhweez

Blah11 said:


> WelshGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I'm gonna pick out baby Amelies clothes for coming home today :D I'm only packing 2 babygros and a few vests and a little jacket thing and a few hats... and scratch mits and bibs etc etc. Not loads as I don't expect to be staying in with her for more than half a day or so!
> 
> Just a thought on this hun - my friend told me that as they won't bath LO straight away, you might want to take a not-so-nice vest & babygrow to dress her in first as it'll get a bit mucky....??
> As for snacks, I'm taking some squash to drink, some nutri-grain type bars, maybe some chocolate or crisps too. When i had my son, if you missed meal time, they had some sandwiches or some toast you could have if you needed to eat before the next meal came along.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> :\ Can't I just wash a bit her myself before we leave? I don't even have any notsonice stuff :rofl:Click to expand...

in my hospital they took her and bathed her, brought her back to me then showed me how to bath her the next evening.


----------



## Dizzy321

it was day 3 before they let me bath Jack, was not impressed lol, as for snacks i'm not packing any i dont think? sure i can send OH to the hospital shop lol, will pack lucozade though. hoping for a natural birth this time, cant bear the thought of staying in 6 days this time :(


----------



## WelshGirl

Seems like each hospital is different then so it would definately be worth checking before you go in.....at mine, they don't bathe LO for at least 12 hours. So I have packed a plain vest & babygrow for her to wear until she gets a wash. I think if you go for a 6 hour discharge, they will bathe LO before you go.

I'm taking a few snacks, because I know that I won't want my OH to leave me if I'm in labour & either of us is hungry! Plus, there's nowhere to get any food between midnight and 7am at our hospital.


----------



## Blah11

Okay maybe I'll take a plain vest and babygro then just incase. Don't want to ruin any of her expensive outfits :|


+ Yeah, you might have a night time labour Paula. I told my OH to pack a little bag for himself with snacks and he said 'no way, il go to the canteen for chips' :rofl:


----------



## Dizzy321

WelshGirl said:


> Seems like each hospital is different then so it would definately be worth checking before you go in.....at mine, they don't bathe LO for at least 12 hours. So I have packed a plain vest & babygrow for her to wear until she gets a wash. I think if you go for a 6 hour discharge, they will bathe LO before you go.
> 
> I'm taking a few snacks, because I know that I won't want my OH to leave me if I'm in labour & either of us is hungry! Plus, there's nowhere to get any food between midnight and 7am at our hospital.

did not think that the shop will actually close :dohh: lol maybe i will take a few snacks then...just last time i didnt and tbh food was the very last thing on my mind


----------



## Dizzy321

Packed my babys hospital bag :)
i have got -
1 pack of nappies
nappy bags
2 blankets (one thick one, one cellular)
1 pramsuit for way home
6 white vests
6 white sleepsuits
2 cardigans
2 pairs of scratch mits
2 hats
6 bibs
3 muslin squares
1 towel
and 2 dummies (just incase)
does that sound ok? can anyone think of anything i am missing?
xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

forgot to add cotton wool pleats.


----------



## WelshGirl

Sounds like you have everything you need hun! 

I'm packing my hospital bag today - v. exciting, but making it all seem very very real!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Dizzy321

WelshGirl said:


> Sounds like you have everything you need hun!
> 
> I'm packing my hospital bag today - v. exciting, but making it all seem very very real!!!!!!!!
> 
> xx

it is very exciting isnt it hun! I washed, dryed and ironed them all today they smell lovely! ooo exciting stuff. good luck with packing hun xx


----------



## kiwimama

What is everyone planning to give birth in? I was thinking of buying a cheap nightie?


----------



## WelshGirl

kiwimama said:


> What is everyone planning to give birth in? I was thinking of buying a cheap nightie?

Me too hun - either that or one of my OH's big, old t-shirts.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

i bought a nice big nightie in asda the other day, 2 for £4 :D they are nice and long to! my OH is smaller than me so i cant steal his tshirts lmao


----------



## Angelmouse

I laboured with Charlie in a sarong; kept a bit of glamour and dignity whilst allowing easy access, iykwim?! ;) Weirdly I can't bring myself to get rid of it. :blush:

My bag is nearly done now anyone think of anything else:

Notes-PJs-Nightie-Dressing gown-Slippers-Nursing Bras-Breast pads-Maternity padsx2-Hairbands-Toiletries-Makeup-Mobile and Charger-Towels-Underwear-Camera-Cash-Clock-Book-Going home clothes-Babygrosx5-Vestsx5-Hat and Mits-Going home outfit-Blanket-Nappies-Cloths-Bum towels-Bath towel-Nappy cream-Bibs-Charlies present from Liam

I think that's everything, I hope so coz I don't think I'd fit anything else in my suitcase. :D


----------



## PixieKitty

I'm planning on wearing OH's Trivium tee, it's all comfy and it means lots to him... hope he doesn't mind if it gets a tad messy :blush:


----------



## kiwimama

WelshGirl said:


> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> What is everyone planning to give birth in? I was thinking of buying a cheap nightie?
> 
> Me too hun - either that or one of my OH's big, old t-shirts.Click to expand...

Even tho OH is fairly stocky, I'm not sure my belly would fit under one of his tshirts! :rofl: We joked when I was around 20 weeks that my belly was now officially bigger than his beer gut!


----------



## kiwimama

Angelmouse said:


> I laboured with Charlie in a sarong; kept a bit of glamour and dignity whilst allowing easy access, iykwim?! ;) Weirdly I can't bring myself to get rid of it. :blush:
> 
> My bag is nearly done now anyone think of anything else:
> 
> Notes-PJs-Nightie-Dressing gown-Slippers-Nursing Bras-Breast pads-Maternity padsx2-Hairbands-Toiletries-Makeup-Mobile and Charger-Towels-Underwear-Camera-Cash-Clock-Book-Going home clothes-Babygrosx5-Vestsx5-Hat and Mits-Going home outfit-Blanket-Nappies-Cloths-Bum towels-Bath towel-Nappy cream-Bibs-Charlies present from Liam
> 
> I think that's everything, I hope so coz I don't think I'd fit anything else in my suitcase. :D

FOOD! I have also bought some glucose lollies and some energy drinks (the ones with electrolytes and glucose in them, not the red bull caffienated type ones!) Maybe extra batteries for your camera? Mine always seem to run out at the most inconvient times! Apart from that, sounds like you are set (wish I was...)


----------



## kiwimama

PixieKitty said:


> I'm planning on wearing OH's Trivium tee, it's all comfy and it means lots to him... hope he doesn't mind if it gets a tad messy :blush:

Think OH would die if I wore one of his precious music tshirts while in labour! Even the ones he has that are all tatty and ripped, he still insists on keeping and when I say I'm going to throw one out he will say "no I'm going to wear that today!" And he will, then back in the cupboard it will go for another 6 months til I bring up the subject of getting rid of it... *sigh*


----------



## danni2609

Im gonna buy some cheapie ones for labour and after!


----------



## Angelmouse

I wont need energy boosters since I'm not going to be labouring (c-section) but I have told OH what he needs to bring afterwards. Y'know, Brie, Camembert, Stilton, Roquefort and a large french stick. :dance: I think if I charge my digi camera it should be ok and I'll take my point and click too for emergencies.

Good idea hon thanks. :D


----------



## xjade_edenx

the main nessesities during labour that i used was: a flannel (for cold water), energy drink, old granny kninkers, two baby gros , a pack of new born nappies, breast pads, maternity towls, pj's, the babys coming home outfit, some clothes for you to come home in, a shawl, i also found hard boiled sweets very useful during contractions.
but i can't really remember any more :)
but will write up if i do
xxxxx good luck you pregnant ladies


----------



## dippy dee

I'm having a section and this is what i have so far in my bag, have i missed anything?????????????????????????????????????????????
Dressing gown 
Slippers 
Pyjamas about 3 
Toiletries 
Mags loades of 
Camera and batteries 
Mobile charger 
Bra&#8217;s about 3 or 4 
Breast pads 
Disposable undies ( i gt 9 pairs ) 
Sanitary towels 
Bath towels 
Flannel 
Baby blanket 
Nappies 
Baby clothes ( i put in 4 b'grows n vests) 
Cotton wool 
Hair brush 
Munchies 
Juice 
Toiletry bag 
Money for me 
Money for jon 
Nappy bags ( for nappies, dirty undies n also sanitary towels etc)
baby mittens, socks and a few hats
O yeah i've also got my v shapped pillow to take in as they are so comfortable when b'f after a section and also for getting comfortable after the section ( i got mine for £7 from argos with a free pillow case)

i've not packed my coming home clothes as i'll get dh to bring them in along with lo coming home clothes and car seat.
I have also washed and put on 1 side some spare things for me and lo so dh doesn't have to go rooting around for them he can just pick them straight up.


----------



## Angelmouse

Sounds like you're pretty much there but don't forget your notes! Not like some certain numpty did with the last one. :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Angelmouse said:


> Sounds like you're pretty much there but don't forget your notes! Not like some certain numpty did with the last one. :blush:

I'm just like you then :rofl: i'm always forgetting them when i go for my appointment, my dh is now in charge of my notes


----------



## Angelmouse

We had to turn round and come back for mine while I was in full labour with Charlie. :dohh:

Someone suggested making a copy set to have packed and ready in thier bag but I'm not sure if you're meant to do that with medical notes. :shrug: Dunno! Anyway hopefully neither of us will need to go that far this time. :lol:


----------



## dippy dee

That's a good idea, think i will ask if we can when i go see consultant next week, i know my hospital number off by heart and that's the only thing that has saved me from getting in trouble for forgettin my notes so many times.


----------



## Shifter

I've been wondering for a while now just what size bag will be needed for all this stuff! Assuming I take at least one bath towel with me AND my dressing gown; well that fills one holdall as it is, never mind all the other stuff!

I'm thinking about getting a shoulder snug thing to take, instead of dressing gown - I love my dressing gown, but it's a proper full length towelling one with a hood and is *very* bulky.

I think possibly having a separate bag for going home clothes that hubby can bring back after delivery is a good way to go too.


----------



## dippy dee

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...99392/c_2/2|cat_10199392|Luggage|10199498.htm
I'm using this one and i can fit mine and lo's stuff in it and still have room spare.


----------



## dippy dee

Shifter said:


> I've been wondering for a while now just what size bag will be needed for all this stuff! Assuming I take at least one bath towel with me AND my dressing gown; well that fills one holdall as it is, never mind all the other stuff!
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a shoulder snug thing to take, instead of dressing gown - I love my dressing gown, but it's a proper full length towelling one with a hood and is *very* bulky.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm taking my big dressing gown, it's comfortable and that's what i want, comfort.


----------



## princessellie

hiya girlies, i was just wondering how many vests / sleepsuits u are all packing...i am staying in 3 days so i wanna make sure i have enough and dont have to send OH back for more cos hes a bit useless tbh and i would rather have everything washed and sorted and packed beforehand than having him rush home and find stuff lol

its something like 10 nappies a day isnt it, so 30

also, how many maternity pads would u take for 3 days? i dont know how many im gna go through

thanks :D

xxx


----------



## passengerrach

dippy r u packed already!!! i envy u so organised lol


----------



## dippy dee

passengerrach said:


> dippy r u packed already!!! i envy u so organised lol

:happydance: I am packed and ready to go to the point i even have dh petrol money and parking money on one side :rofl: don't envy me i'm not organised it's just i had my last lo at 26 weeks and the one before at 27 weeks so i'm now due so my body thinks.
Now i am obsessed with being ready for every occassion, i am now ready for xmas, baby and birthdays upto and including may next year :cry: how sad am i, also i am obsessed with lists, i have to have a list for everything.:rofl:
princessellie i would take in about 10-12 maternity pads a day as for baby grows and vests i'd take about 3 per day as not opnly do they tend to throw up as you have just changed them but trust me there are some horrid explosions that can happen from the bottom end :rofl:, i've pre packed some extra stuff for lo etc and showed dh where they are incase they are needed.
Perhaps you could pack a baby bag with extras in like vests, baby grows , undies for you and s'towels so dh can bring them in and not have to fanny about finding them


----------



## princessellie

hmm thats not a bad idea actually, so he could just come home, pick up the bag and id know i had everythin i needed

i think u might be a bit of a genius haha

thanks hun

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

princessellie said:


> hmm thats not a bad idea actually, so he could just come home, pick up the bag and id know i had everythin i needed
> 
> i think u might be a bit of a genius haha
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> xxx


:rofl::rofl: me a genius :rofl: when, could some one please tell my dh this :rofl:
For that i now have to say i love you and will you marry me :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

dippy dee said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> hmm thats not a bad idea actually, so he could just come home, pick up the bag and id know i had everythin i needed
> 
> i think u might be a bit of a genius haha
> 
> thanks hun
> 
> xxx
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: me a genius :rofl: when, could some one please tell my dh this :rofl:
> For that i now have to say i love you and will you marry me :rofl:Click to expand...

hehe *blushes*

go on then :rofl:


----------



## nessajane

hi girls..

just wondering how many bibs do you think ill need to pack as im having a csection and will be staying in 3 days?

thanks x x


----------



## WelshGirl

nessajane said:


> hi girls..
> 
> just wondering how many bibs do you think ill need to pack as im having a csection and will be staying in 3 days?
> 
> thanks x x

I was wondering the same, although I should only be in one night......I've packed 3 bibs, plus 2 muslin squares.......I figured that even if we use one at each feed, that should be enough.

(btw, I'm bottle feeding - I don't know if you'd need as many when b/f'ing??)

xx


----------



## danni2609

Well i have packed 2 bibs as im hoping to be out pretty quick but id say 6 nessajane!


----------



## honey08

awwww lassess !!! i wona pack my bag ! :rofl: dythink its to early :rofl: u all sound super organised ! :)


----------



## Angelmouse

nessajane said:


> hi girls..
> 
> just wondering how many bibs do you think ill need to pack as im having a csection and will be staying in 3 days?
> 
> thanks x x

I've only packed about 3 coz I use muslins whilst feeding and winding and bibs are for any little accidents afterwards. You can always wash them out in the sink if needs be. :D


----------



## dippy dee

i've only packed 6 muslin squares and i'm staying in as i'm having a c section, my hospital leave a trolly out on the ward full of sheets etc and i have used a sheet before now to wind my lo's as they have loads and don't mind if i asked for more sheets.

Honey it can never be to early to start your bag even just buying little things to put in it.


----------



## princessellie

:blush: i forgot about bibs...great mam im gna be haha

xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

princessellie said:


> :blush: i forgot about bibs...great mam im gna be haha
> 
> xxx


lol i wouldnt worry i forgot about bibs to and iv already had one baby so youd think id know :dohh: still havent packed my bag lol


----------



## WelshGirl

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> lol i wouldnt worry i forgot about bibs to and iv already had one baby so youd think id know :dohh: still havent packed my bag lol

Hun!!!! Get packing.....NOW!!!!!! I've been packed since 33 wks!!!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

WelshGirl said:


> Hun!!!! Get packing.....NOW!!!!!! I've been packed since 33 wks!!!!

i packed a couple of items lol, i havent even washed all the baby clothes yet :dohh: think i should really get my butt moving lol!!


----------



## princessellie

haha i havent washed nowt either...we both need to get sorted haha


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

I'm going to transfer everything into a big wheely suitcase later. The other bag was nowhere near big enough.


----------



## princessellie

hehe i was debating taking one of those big massive suitcases, u know like the family holiday ones haha...i wanna take loads cos have to be in for 3 days so i dont wanna run out but really, how much of a meff will i look walking down the hospital corridor in labour with a big massive pully along suitcase hahaha, theyll think ive come for a holiday!!

:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

princessellie said:


> hehe i was debating taking one of those big massive suitcases, u know like the family holiday ones haha...i wanna take loads cos have to be in for 3 days so i dont wanna run out but really, how much of a meff will i look walking down the hospital corridor in labour with a big massive pully along suitcase hahaha, theyll think ive come for a holiday!!
> 
> :rofl:

:rofl:i'll be the same then as my bag is massive, i'm in for a week so need everything plus more, just debating weather to chuck my straightners in as well, some hospitals don't like us using electrical items so may have to sneak them in.


----------



## princessellie

haha take em, we got told so long as they have the original plug on then its fine, something to do with fire safety, just take em and use em when the MWs are busy haha

xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Are you girls all planning on being in hospital for a week lol?

I feel bad now ive only packed a small "weekend" suitcase with the essentials in, clothes for me and LO, nappies, wipes etc, toiletries and make up.


----------



## princessellie

well i was only gna pack for one night but i have to stay in 3 days so will need loads lol


----------



## dippy dee

i have to stay in for a week :cry: so i'm taking a few bits and the rest in my case is food :rofl:


----------



## danni2609

polo_princess said:


> Are you girls all planning on being in hospital for a week lol?
> 
> I feel bad now ive only packed a small "weekend" suitcase with the essentials in, clothes for me and LO, nappies, wipes etc, toiletries and make up.

Im only taking a weekend bag too with the essentials i took way to much last time if i need extra OH can go get it


----------



## WelshGirl

^^^ Me too.

I think if everything is 'straight forward' you should only be in one night, longer stays seem to only be the norm if you have a section. 
I've packed enough for one night & two days. I've then packed 'extra' stuff into a bag that will stay at home, so my OH can just bring it in if I need it. Saves him having to hunt through my wardrobe for things.


----------



## dippy dee

so it looks like it's only you and me princessellie that are going in for a few days, i wish i wasn't but i've had dvt's this time so i have to do my jabs of fragmin etc so will be in so they can keep an eye after the op.


----------



## princessellie

yep just us lol, i must say i dont mind having to stay longer, well i might change my mind at the time, but with her being my first i want all the help i can get haha


----------



## dippy dee

i don't mind either i know it's selfish but i want some me and baby time with him not me baby dh and kids time, i know the min i get home the routine will start again so i want a little break, and time to recover befor coming home to be cook, cleaner and bottle washer, i want a week of time bonding with my ds and establishing bf with him etc.
Wow am i selfish,


----------



## Shifter

dippy dee said:


> i don't mind either i know it's selfish but i want some me and baby time with him not me baby dh and kids time, i know the min i get home the routine will start again so i want a little break, and time to recover befor coming home to be cook, cleaner and bottle washer, i want a week of time bonding with my ds and establishing bf with him etc.
> Wow am i selfish,

I don't think that's selfish at all. But don't you have family who can help around the house for a few days while you get settled back in with the new baby?


----------



## princessellie

haha nah thats not selfish...im the same!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Hey girls - I'm 32 + 2 weeks now so thought I ought to 'seriously' start thinking about sorting my hospital bag! I have bought a few bits and OH just keeps nagging me to sort it 'just in case' - think he's a bit apprehensive, love him!!! 

Dee - you're very organised. I have all the right thoughts, but with working full time still, I just haven't really had the time or energy to get my bag done. I'm off next week so I may start my bag then (I have actually got a few things together in a carier bag but that's it!).

Is there anything in particular you ladies who are already mums would advise as a 'must have' in your hospital bags?

I mean, I've got s'towels, breast pads, nappies, a front button down nightie for labour etc, you know the essential stuff as such (inc. baby toiletries and mine...) but anything you'd say I must have and anything that would just be a waste of space? 

xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

i still havent packed mine, give me a virtual kick up the butt please girls lol! i did go out yesterday and buy a childs wheely case for my son though to pack all his bits in to take to my brothers when im in labour so gota get mine, the babies and my sons bags sorted lol


----------



## claire1978

I finished the babies bag this morning and nearly finished mine, just need to add a few bits later on like snacks/magazines/book and day clothes etc

Im so chuffed Ive finished mine :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> I mean, I've got s'towels, breast pads, nappies, a front button down nightie for labour etc, you know the essential stuff as such (inc. baby toiletries and mine...) but anything you'd say I must have and anything that would just be a waste of space?
> 
> xxx

Things that are not needed i can't think of for now but will whilst getting tidy no doubt lol, but essential is chocolate or something to eat as hossy food is not the most filling, also a list of everyones phone numbers i have everyone on my phone but it was no good when after a couple of hours bored and constantly texting my battery died then i couldn't contact dh etc when i needed to, i've also saved up some old magazines as even tho you'll have your lo to ooogle over there will still be times you'll be twiddling your thumbs bored. My v shaped pillow is my must have as hospital pillows are terrible.
I think it all depends if you are a section lady or a vaginal delivery lady as to what is essential and what is not.
:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> i still havent packed mine, give me a virtual kick up the butt please girls lol! i did go out yesterday and buy a childs wheely case for my son though to pack all his bits in to take to my brothers when im in labour so gota get mine, the babies and my sons bags sorted lol

GET THAT BAG PACKED MRS :rofl: here's your kick up the backside.


----------



## dippy dee

Shifter said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> i don't mind either i know it's selfish but i want some me and baby time with him not me baby dh and kids time, i know the min i get home the routine will start again so i want a little break, and time to recover befor coming home to be cook, cleaner and bottle washer, i want a week of time bonding with my ds and establishing bf with him etc.
> Wow am i selfish,
> 
> I don't think that's selfish at all. But don't you have family who can help around the house for a few days while you get settled back in with the new baby?Click to expand...

Hi hun, i do have a dh but he's as much help as a wet blanket, he'll kind of help with the house but the kids are like aliens to him :rofl:, my family can't help as my mom has cancer so dad is looking after her and my brother and i don't speak, my dh side of the family are at loggerheads as mil passed a few months ago and there is conflict over silly things atm so it's me n myself. :cry:


----------



## Shifter

dippy dee said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> i don't mind either i know it's selfish but i want some me and baby time with him not me baby dh and kids time, i know the min i get home the routine will start again so i want a little break, and time to recover befor coming home to be cook, cleaner and bottle washer, i want a week of time bonding with my ds and establishing bf with him etc.
> Wow am i selfish,
> 
> I don't think that's selfish at all. But don't you have family who can help around the house for a few days while you get settled back in with the new baby?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, i do have a dh but he's as much help as a wet blanket, he'll kind of help with the house but the kids are like aliens to him :rofl:, my family can't help as my mom has cancer so dad is looking after her and my brother and i don't speak, my dh side of the family are at loggerheads as mil passed a few months ago and there is conflict over silly things atm so it's me n myself. :cry:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that :hugs: that time in hospital alone with your LO will be heaven for you


----------



## WelshGirl

o0oCharlieo0o - Consider yourself kicked up the butt!!!!!!! :rofl: Get packing hun....NOW!!!!!

xxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

lol!!! funny thing is i was all packed and ready at 24 weeks with my first son!! even the crib was set up! this time nothing done really! terrible, i still dont bleive im having a baby lol


----------



## dippy dee

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> lol!!! funny thing is i was all packed and ready at 24 weeks with my first son!! even the crib was set up! this time nothing done really! terrible, i still dont bleive im having a baby lol

i hope you are having a baby as it's that or you are full of wind, i know what you mean tho as today i don't even feel pregnant and i'm running around doing the house work like a loonie.


----------



## WelshGirl

dippy dee said:


> i hope you are having a baby as it's that or you are full of wind, i know what you mean tho as today i don't even feel pregnant and *i'm running around doing the house work like a loonie*.

God hun!!! Can I have some of your energy!?!?! 

Ok....so that's it, I'm finally all packed!! I put the last of my clothes in today...I have packed maternity combats, cos even if I pull them right in, they'll still be comfy & look ok. Then I have two spare maternity tops, and one normal top. Do you think that'll do me??

One question - and please don't think I'm thick asking this!! - I have vests & sleepsuits, but will LO need anything warmer for in the hospital? We have a pramsuit for her to come home in.....but I don't know if I need a cardi or something for her......any thoughts??

xx


----------



## Sovereign

I need to start packing my bag I think!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

WelshGirl said:


> One question - and please don't think I'm thick asking this!! - I have vests & sleepsuits, but will LO need anything warmer for in the hospital? We have a pramsuit for her to come home in.....but I don't know if I need a cardi or something for her......any thoughts??
> 
> xx

im taking a cardi for baby hun just incase, it wasnt all that warm in the hospital when i had my first, and in january it will be even colder


----------



## dippy dee

WelshGirl said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> i hope you are having a baby as it's that or you are full of wind, i know what you mean tho as today i don't even feel pregnant and *i'm running around doing the house work like a loonie*.
> 
> God hun!!! Can I have some of your energy!?!?!
> 
> Ok....so that's it, I'm finally all packed!! I put the last of my clothes in today...I have packed maternity combats, cos even if I pull them right in, they'll still be comfy & look ok. Then I have two spare maternity tops, and one normal top. Do you think that'll do me??
> 
> One question - and please don't think I'm thick asking this!! - I have vests & sleepsuits, but will LO need anything warmer for in the hospital? We have a pramsuit for her to come home in.....but I don't know if I need a cardi or something for her......any thoughts??
> 
> xxClick to expand...


You could of had some of my energy but i used it all and now i'm all aches n pains :cry:
That's defo enough clothes for you wow i've only packed i pair of maternity jeans and a bf top, dh is bringing my coming home clothes up on the day i leave hossy.
I don't think you're thick hun it's a good question probably alot have wanted to ask but felt silly asking, i've packed a few hats as a lo looses most of it's heat out of it's head so some hats will be ideal, an cardigan is a good idea not only to keep lo warm but if you are having the hossy pics and are only taking lil baby grows in then a lovely cardigan will make lo look all pretty for them pics instead of just in a plain baby grow.


----------



## dippy dee

[-X


Sovereign said:


> I need to start packing my bag I think!

Need to start packing wow girl you are worrying me, go get it packed now. :hug: don't do this to me my b pressure was up today :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> I mean, I've got s'towels, breast pads, nappies, a front button down nightie for labour etc, you know the essential stuff as such (inc. baby toiletries and mine...) but anything you'd say I must have and anything that would just be a waste of space?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Things that are not needed i can't think of for now but will whilst getting tidy no doubt lol, but essential is chocolate or something to eat as hossy food is not the most filling, also a list of everyones phone numbers i have everyone on my phone but it was no good when after a couple of hours bored and constantly texting my battery died then i couldn't contact dh etc when i needed to, i've also saved up some old magazines as even tho you'll have your lo to ooogle over there will still be times you'll be twiddling your thumbs bored. My v shaped pillow is my must have as hospital pillows are terrible.
> I think it all depends if you are a section lady or a vaginal delivery lady as to what is essential and what is not.
> :hug:Click to expand...


Good point on the phone hun! And the v shaped pillow - my OH keeps telling me to buy one of those for labour!

I don't plan on a c-section (I'm currently due to go to the birthing centre, as long as everything is ok from now on) but what should I pack just in case...I mean, what different things do you need for a section compared to vaginal birth?

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

The v shaped pillows are £7 in argos and i love mine, i sleep with mine every night and get a better sleep so much so that i had to buy dh one as well and he loves his.
Don't pack extra for just in case of section but just have extra stuff at home on standby eg pyjamas, undies, baby clothes,sanitary towels and b'pads and things like that, if your dh is as useless as mine then have a bag ready packed for him just to grab hold of if not show him where everything is, also a good thing to take is a pen and paper silly i know but brill if you need to give orders for dh or even for doing crosswords or playing hangman etc whilst in labour.
Also i reccommend to everyone to get some lucozade energy tablets, these are amazing i have used these in 4 of my labours and they give you the added boost you need and all you need to do is suck on them so you can't get in trouble for eating ( in case you need section etc)
One last thing is remember to pack some change 1 for the phone and 2 for parking.
I know i go on a bit but i look back on here and think i write some of these to remind myself.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Well I took too much,haha. I didn't end up having a shower there cause I wanted to wait till I got home. I didn't feel comfortable enough to have one there. So I took all my shower stuff / Towels for nothing. I only used my labour nighty, and my going home clothes & Underwear. That's it. Lol. They provided Maternity Pads so I was fine for them.


----------



## Sovereign

dippy dee said:


> [-X
> 
> 
> Sovereign said:
> 
> 
> I need to start packing my bag I think!
> 
> Need to start packing wow girl you are worrying me, go get it packed now. :hug: don't do this to me my b pressure was up today :rofl:Click to expand...

Well i've made a start - i've got my bag out of the cupboard!


----------



## pinkmac85

Lots of good advice on here as for what to bring and not bring..I hope to start getting mines started around 32-33 weeks!


----------



## dippy dee

Sovereign thankyou for saving my sanity, xx


----------



## Winafred

I ordered stuff for my bag, but it hasn't arrived yet. As soon as it gets here I'm going to pack it. Hubby has been nagging me to get it done. I think he's a bit worried I'm going to go into labour soon. haha


----------



## PixieKitty

Oooooh I can't WAIT to start packing :blush:
So far I have this list:

Fluffy dressing gown to keep me warm and decent
Nursing bra
Several pairs of comfy knickers
Sweats & baggy tee's
Shampoo/conditioner/shower gel/toothpaste/toothbrush
Facecloth
4 bottles of frozen water, 1 bottle frozen juice
Snacks
Change and list of phone numbers
Newborn nappies
Babywipes
Cotton buds
Maternity notes
Magazines/books for entertainment
Baby blanket
Maxi-pads
Water spray bottle
Pillow & old pillow case
Slipper socks
Baby-oil for massage

Think that's it... the list is on my laptop at home haha, that's from memory ^


----------



## fulltimemum

mine is nearly done just need a towle and hairbrush and toothbrush :happydance:


----------



## PixieKitty

Hairbrush!!!
Hehe sorry, one of the obvious things I forgot to stick on the list :blush:

I need to get a decent sized bag for all my stuff... any ideas girls?


----------



## elm

PixieKitty said:


> Hairbrush!!!
> Hehe sorry, one of the obvious things I forgot to stick on the list :blush:
> 
> I need to get a decent sized bag for all my stuff... any ideas girls?

I wanted a lovely girly weekend bag but I've ended up with a little pull along suitcase in a very manly grey colour (it was only about £15 and is loads more practical for use after it being my hospital bag!!!).

It looks a bit big but I know once I start putting things in it it will be full in no time!

x


----------



## dippy dee

PixieKitty said:


> Oooooh I can't WAIT to start packing :blush:
> So far I have this list:
> 
> Fluffy dressing gown to keep me warm and decent
> Nursing bra
> Several pairs of comfy knickers
> Sweats & baggy tee's
> Shampoo/conditioner/shower gel/toothpaste/toothbrush
> Facecloth
> 4 bottles of frozen water, 1 bottle frozen juice
> Snacks
> Change and list of phone numbers
> Newborn nappies
> Babywipes
> Cotton buds
> Maternity notes
> Magazines/books for entertainment
> Baby blanket
> Maxi-pads
> Water spray bottle
> Pillow & old pillow case
> Slipper socks
> Baby-oil for massage
> 
> Think that's it... the list is on my laptop at home haha, that's from memory ^

old nightie for giving birth in, breast pads, baby clothes and coat for lo, mmmmmmmmmmmm that's all i can think of for now. Isn't it exciting getting it all ready, i've packed, unpacked and packed mine over and over again :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

PixieKitty said:


> Hairbrush!!!
> Hehe sorry, one of the obvious things I forgot to stick on the list :blush:
> 
> I need to get a decent sized bag for all my stuff... any ideas girls?

There's a post on i here that i did a few pages back with the bag i've got, if not pound stretchers have got a bit of a sale on their pull along suit cases and they have some lovely multi coloured stripey ones that are lovely.


----------



## PixieKitty

Weeee thanks girls!
And oh god, can't believe I forgot baby clothes! :dohh:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

i still havent packed i really need to i dont even know wy i havent, i go to i get the bag out from under the bed put like 1 or 2 items in then put it back, theres a few bits in there but not even half done lmao


----------



## dippy dee

PixieKitty said:


> Weeee thanks girls!
> And oh god, can't believe I forgot baby clothes! :dohh:

:rofl: don't worry it's better than forgetting the baby :rofl:


----------



## WelshGirl

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> i still havent packed i really need to i dont even know wy i havent, i go to i get the bag out from under the bed put like 1 or 2 items in then put it back, theres a few bits in there but not even half done lmao

You told us last week you were gonna get it finished by now !!!!! :dohh:

xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

pmsl i know i know i will do it, i have babys snowsuit in the washin machine as i type lol i will have to get it done, cutting it pretty fine now lol but its unlikely hell be here for a while anyway pmsl


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

right thought id do some of my case tonight, heres what i have in my case and what i still need to add to my case, tell me if im forgetting anything please :D

*In My Case*
First size booties
1 outdoor hat and mittens
2 pairs baby socks
2 bottles, 2 newborn teats (sealed in box)
2 small cartons sma gold
20 maternity towels
cotton wool
bepanthen
toothbrush + toothpaste
nipple spray and cream
shampoo and conditioner
deodorant
5 pairs knickers
1 pair pj's
nightie (for givin birth in)
3 X newborn baby grows
4 X first size sleepsuits
wetwipes
1 bra
hairbrush
10 breast pads
shower gel
nappies
first size snowsuit
talc
hand sanitiser
baby shampoo
first size cardigan
2 hats 
2 pairs mittens
blanket for baby

*Still Need To Put In Case*
Slippers
bath towel
clothes to wear home
camera
2 flannels
dressing gown
car seat 
socks for me


----------



## dippy dee

Hi hun do they not provide lo's milk at the hospital? I know they do at most of them, also don't bother putting nipple creams in as i doubt you'll need them for the little amount of time you'll be in hospital ( are you breast feeding?) other than that brill list glad you are nearly all packed xx


----------



## Shifter

dippy dee said:


> Hi hun do they not provide lo's milk at the hospital? I know they do at most of them, also don't bother putting nipple creams in as i doubt you'll need them for the little amount of time you'll be in hospital ( are you breast feeding?) other than that brill list glad you are nearly all packed xx

I think a lot of hospitals are phasing out formula provision, so that the NHS isn't seen to be promoting it.

I know I've never done this before, but I can't imagine needing nipple cream so soon after the birth. Don't you have to be breast feeding for a while before soreness happens? And that's only if LO is having trouble latching on.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

dippy dee said:


> Hi hun do they not provide lo's milk at the hospital? I know they do at most of them, also don't bother putting nipple creams in as i doubt you'll need them for the little amount of time you'll be in hospital ( are you breast feeding?) other than that brill list glad you are nearly all packed xx

my hospital dont provide anything for baby or you hun you have to take everything yourself, which is understandable its not really there place to lol, yea i will be breast feeding if i can but i couldnt last time so thats why im taking bottles and milk with me, and i want to be sure i have the cream so i dont get the same problem as last time bleeding scabbed up nipples lmao and i dont know how long ill be in because im high risk and have to have blood thinning injections so they may want to keep me in to monitor my bleeding


----------



## dippy dee

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun do they not provide lo's milk at the hospital? I know they do at most of them, also don't bother putting nipple creams in as i doubt you'll need them for the little amount of time you'll be in hospital ( are you breast feeding?) other than that brill list glad you are nearly all packed xx
> 
> my hospital dont provide anything for baby or you hun you have to take everything yourself, which is understandable its not really there place to lol, yea i will be breast feeding if i can but i couldnt last time so thats why im taking bottles and milk with me, and i want to be sure i have the cream so i dont get the same problem as last time bleeding scabbed up nipples lmao and i dont know how long ill be in because im high risk and have to have blood thinning injections so they may want to keep me in to monitor my bleedingClick to expand...

gosh can't you tell i've not had a baby for a couple of years :rofl: i'm one of them horrid moms who have the bad pregnancy but after the section all is amazing and lo's latch on brill, sleeps well etc etc
I hope you manage to bf this time, i to have to have blood thinners, i have fragmin and will have it after for 8 weeks :cry:
Good luck girls :hug:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

dippy dee said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun do they not provide lo's milk at the hospital? I know they do at most of them, also don't bother putting nipple creams in as i doubt you'll need them for the little amount of time you'll be in hospital ( are you breast feeding?) other than that brill list glad you are nearly all packed xx
> 
> my hospital dont provide anything for baby or you hun you have to take everything yourself, which is understandable its not really there place to lol, yea i will be breast feeding if i can but i couldnt last time so thats why im taking bottles and milk with me, and i want to be sure i have the cream so i dont get the same problem as last time bleeding scabbed up nipples lmao and i dont know how long ill be in because im high risk and have to have blood thinning injections so they may want to keep me in to monitor my bleedingClick to expand...
> 
> gosh can't you tell i've not had a baby for a couple of years :rofl: i'm one of them horrid moms who have the bad pregnancy but after the section all is amazing and lo's latch on brill, sleeps well etc etc
> I hope you manage to bf this time, i to have to have blood thinners, i have fragmin and will have it after for 8 weeks :cry:
> Good luck girls :hug:Click to expand...

lmao thanks hun i really hope i can bf this time, i only lasted 3 days last time but only one nipple even got any colostum and i just couldnt do it, i dont know what blood thinners ill be having this is all new to me i didnt have them with my 1st baby, they didnt know about the blood clots in my family then lol, but im having blood thinners as precaution as my mum and my aunt have both had blood clots


----------



## Pyrrhic

I'll add this to my birth story but I just wanted to pass onto you girls what I wanted in hospital:

eye mask (the wards lights were way to bright when I was induced)
ear plugs (you'll still hear your LO, just not all the other babies down the hall)
hot water bottle (My LO was back to back so I had a lot of back pain)
maternity pads (my unit provided some but got arsey when I hadn't brought enough)


----------



## dippy dee

Girls if you could see the size of my hossy bag it looks like i've packed for the ward but knowing i'm going to be in for so long i want my luxuries and more.


----------



## aurora32

rafwife said:


> I'll add this to my birth story but I just wanted to pass onto you girls what I wanted in hospital:
> 
> eye mask (the wards lights were way to bright when I was induced)
> ear plugs (you'll still hear your LO, just not all the other babies down the hall)
> hot water bottle (My LO was back to back so I had a lot of back pain)
> maternity pads (my unit provided some but got arsey when I hadn't brought enough)

Did they actaully let you use your hot water bottle? as i took mine last baby i had and even though i was only using it for the after pains and it was only water from the tap so not that hot i was abruptly told i culdnt use it as hospital policy didnt allow??


----------



## dippy dee

Well i've just got home last night and i was allowed to use my mobile in the day room for calls and texts in my bed if i wanted but no chargers were allowed along with straighteners and hair dryers.
The biggest thing i would say take is stuff to stop the boredom i forgot my ds and after reading all the 2 year old magazines i was so bored all i did was sleep and eat lol, i know when harley is born it'll be different but something to stop boredom is the most important, empty the hossy bag of breast pads and nighties and fill with ds, magazines and puzzle books hehe


----------



## Blah11

Stll not finished mine :rofl:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Blah11 said:


> Stll not finished mine :rofl:

lol me either!!! i only have a few more bits to pack though nothing really important


----------



## danni2609

I havent either:rofl:


----------



## Winafred

I'm in the same boat. Just a few more things to pack. Once contractions start I'll put in my bodywash, shampoo, brush and all that good stuff. All the baby stuff and the stuff I'll need to have him is ready to go.


----------



## WelshGirl

Hi ladies!

Well I just got home last night after having my little girl..........and here's what I _didn't_ end up using......

books/magazines -had no time to use them!!!
gas straightners - after Olivia was born, I just didn't care what I looked like, even though I thought I would!!


I'd really recommend taking in some snacks....by the time I got to the ward afterwards, it had gone dinner time, and all they could offer me was a stale-looking sarnie....I'd packed some cereal bars, a choccie bar etc, and was so glad I had them. If you wear contacts, make sure you take your glasses too!!! I forgot mine, and ended up napping with contacts still in, as I'm lost if I don't have them!! 
Also, take more baby outfits than you think you need. Olivia manged to get through 4 sleepsuits in 24 hours!!! Take baby wipes as well as cotton wool - we were allowed to use wipes for her first poo, but then were told to use cotton wool. Wipes were also useful for me to freshen up with, as in the morning, I had to wait for my OH to get there before I could go shower.

xxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Im thinking of doing mine in the next 2 weeks or so (Best to be prepared lol) .

I forgot the camera both times last time and the camera phone doesnt have the same affect so muct remember that .

And a tip for you Ladies , I found a hot water bottle lovellllllllllllllllly in labour really helped earlier on so maybe pack your water bottles girls . xx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Im thinking of doing mine in the next 2 weeks or so (Best to be prepared lol) .
> 
> I forgot the camera both times last time and the camera phone doesnt have the same affect so muct remember that .
> 
> And a tip for you Ladies , I found a hot water bottle lovellllllllllllllllly in labour really helped earlier on so maybe pack your water bottles girls . xx .

Our camera started to die a few months back, luckily the camera on my new phone is actually *better* than the old camera was! :rofl:

I have had a change of heart about filming things though. I was dead against it, even photos, until after I had a chance to straighten myself out afterwards! But now that we're preparing for a hypnobirth I'm quite keen to film it and share it with the world! It's been such an inspiration watching them on youtube and I am perfectly happy to pass on that inspiration to others. That is, of course, assuming the practice pays off and I like what we film! :rofl:

So anyway, camcorder, digi tapes and batteries are going on the packing list.


----------



## Sovereign

I really need to do mine. I got the bag out of the cupboard a couple of weeks ago but it's still there..........lol.


----------



## redberry3

ditto Sovereign....and we are pretty well due the same time. 

I washed the sweatshirt I am wearing home last night, have pretty well everything packed for the LO. 

Nothing for me though!
:dohh:


----------



## katieandbump

Hi ladies, just started my hospital bags today as i'm 31 weeks and will be staying at OHs parents for 2 weeks towards end of jan so i'll be 35 weeks when we come home so thought might as well start getting it sorted now, first time mum so not too sure what i'll need but here goes...

So far i'm doing babies bag and have packed...

3 x vest suits
3 x sleep suits
2 x hats
2 x scratch mits
socks
booties
2 x bibs
Pack of 27 newborn nappies
Blanket
1 x Grobag
car seat
mobile for her to listen to in the car on the way home

Yet to get ....

nappy cream
talc powder
cotton wool
wipes


Anything else you can think of for bubba?? xxx


----------



## March mummy

mummymadness said:


> Im thinking of doing mine in the next 2 weeks or so (Best to be prepared lol) .
> 
> I forgot the camera both times last time and the camera phone doesnt have the same affect so muct remember that .
> 
> And a tip for you Ladies , I found a hot water bottle lovellllllllllllllllly in labour really helped earlier on so maybe pack your water bottles girls . xx .

Just thought I'd mention that you'll have to check on bringing hot water bottle into some hospitals as they have strict rules on this now as risks of burns etc, I know bit extreme but I know there a hospital near my mum that has banned them as when moving abouth tey could leak and scald you etc. :dohh: 

Jsut check teh regulations in your hospital before you plan on this one as dont want you to be disappointed.


----------



## Blah11

katieandbump said:


> Hi ladies, just started my hospital bags today as i'm 31 weeks and will be staying at OHs parents for 2 weeks towards end of jan so i'll be 35 weeks when we come home so thought might as well start getting it sorted now, first time mum so not too sure what i'll need but here goes...
> 
> So far i'm doing babies bag and have packed...
> 
> 3 x vest suits
> 3 x sleep suits
> 2 x hats
> 2 x scratch mits
> socks
> booties
> 2 x bibs
> Pack of 27 newborn nappies
> Blanket
> 1 x Grobag
> car seat
> mobile for her to listen to in the car on the way home
> 
> Yet to get ....
> 
> nappy cream
> talc powder
> cotton wool
> wipes
> 
> 
> Anything else you can think of for bubba?? xxx

You wont need nappy cream or talc for a brand new baby as it wont have any rashes plus MWs dont reccommend you use anything like that as their skin is so delicate :)

Also, why are you taking a grobag?


----------



## mummymadness

I never thought to say check about hot water bottles thanks hun .

I had finnley in 2007 and my local one was happy with me and my hot water bottle luckily , I loveddd it lol .
If your aloud its a great help girls :) .

I hoep your Videoing will go great at the time Holly hun :) , I really am intrested in hearing if the hypnobirthing goes well . xxx .


----------



## katieandbump

Blah11 said:


> katieandbump said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just started my hospital bags today as i'm 31 weeks and will be staying at OHs parents for 2 weeks towards end of jan so i'll be 35 weeks when we come home so thought might as well start getting it sorted now, first time mum so not too sure what i'll need but here goes...
> 
> So far i'm doing babies bag and have packed...
> 
> 3 x vest suits
> 3 x sleep suits
> 2 x hats
> 2 x scratch mits
> socks
> booties
> 2 x bibs
> Pack of 27 newborn nappies
> Blanket
> 1 x Grobag
> car seat
> mobile for her to listen to in the car on the way home
> 
> Yet to get ....
> 
> nappy cream
> talc powder
> cotton wool
> wipes
> 
> 
> Anything else you can think of for bubba?? xxx
> 
> You wont need nappy cream or talc for a brand new baby as it wont have any rashes plus MWs dont reccommend you use anything like that as their skin is so delicate :)
> 
> Also, why are you taking a grobag?Click to expand...

Erm because i am a new mum and don't know what to take so thought better be over prepared than under and if i have to stay in she might need it obviously not scratch that lot.


----------



## katieandbump

WelshGirl said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I just got home last night after having my little girl..........and here's what I _didn't_ end up using......
> 
> books/magazines -had no time to use them!!!
> gas straightners - after Olivia was born, I just didn't care what I looked like, even though I thought I would!!
> 
> 
> I'd really recommend taking in some snacks....by the time I got to the ward afterwards, it had gone dinner time, and all they could offer me was a stale-looking sarnie....I'd packed some cereal bars, a choccie bar etc, and was so glad I had them. If you wear contacts, make sure you take your glasses too!!! I forgot mine, and ended up napping with contacts still in, as I'm lost if I don't have them!!
> Also, take more baby outfits than you think you need. Olivia manged to get through 4 sleepsuits in 24 hours!!! Take baby wipes as well as cotton wool - we were allowed to use wipes for her first poo, but then were told to use cotton wool. Wipes were also useful for me to freshen up with, as in the morning, I had to wait for my OH to get there before I could go shower.
> 
> xxxx

Hey hun how did you find worcester royal for the delivery, did you get a private room how much was it dying to know how it went for you there as i'll be in the same boat in 2 months time. xx


----------



## Blah11

katieandbump said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katieandbump said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just started my hospital bags today as i'm 31 weeks and will be staying at OHs parents for 2 weeks towards end of jan so i'll be 35 weeks when we come home so thought might as well start getting it sorted now, first time mum so not too sure what i'll need but here goes...
> 
> So far i'm doing babies bag and have packed...
> 
> 3 x vest suits
> 3 x sleep suits
> 2 x hats
> 2 x scratch mits
> socks
> booties
> 2 x bibs
> Pack of 27 newborn nappies
> Blanket
> 1 x Grobag
> car seat
> mobile for her to listen to in the car on the way home
> 
> Yet to get ....
> 
> nappy cream
> talc powder
> cotton wool
> wipes
> 
> 
> Anything else you can think of for bubba?? xxx
> 
> You wont need nappy cream or talc for a brand new baby as it wont have any rashes plus MWs dont reccommend you use anything like that as their skin is so delicate :)
> 
> Also, why are you taking a grobag?Click to expand...
> 
> Erm because i am a new mum and don't know what to take so thought better be over prepared than under and if i have to stay in she might need it obviously not scratch that lot.Click to expand...


Oh I see. They have blankets for the cots n hosp and the mws will know how to wrap them up snuggly :)


----------



## WelshGirl

katieandbump said:


> WelshGirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Well I just got home last night after having my little girl..........and here's what I _didn't_ end up using......
> 
> books/magazines -had no time to use them!!!
> gas straightners - after Olivia was born, I just didn't care what I looked like, even though I thought I would!!
> 
> 
> I'd really recommend taking in some snacks....by the time I got to the ward afterwards, it had gone dinner time, and all they could offer me was a stale-looking sarnie....I'd packed some cereal bars, a choccie bar etc, and was so glad I had them. If you wear contacts, make sure you take your glasses too!!! I forgot mine, and ended up napping with contacts still in, as I'm lost if I don't have them!!
> Also, take more baby outfits than you think you need. Olivia manged to get through 4 sleepsuits in 24 hours!!! Take baby wipes as well as cotton wool - we were allowed to use wipes for her first poo, but then were told to use cotton wool. Wipes were also useful for me to freshen up with, as in the morning, I had to wait for my OH to get there before I could go shower.
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hey hun how did you find worcester royal for the delivery, did you get a private room how much was it dying to know how it went for you there as i'll be in the same boat in 2 months time. xxClick to expand...

Hey hun,

Will send you a pm xx


----------



## Sovereign

Somebody make me pack my bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shifter

Sovereign said:


> Somebody make me pack my bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pack your bag woman! Come on, you know you need to.


----------



## dippy dee

Sovereign said:


> Somebody make me pack my bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PACK YOUR BAGS AND I'LL BUY YOU A CHOCOLATE BAR XX


----------



## Sovereign

dippy dee said:


> Sovereign said:
> 
> 
> Somebody make me pack my bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PACK YOUR BAGS AND I'LL BUY YOU A CHOCOLATE BAR XXClick to expand...

A Toffee Crisp?


----------



## pippam116

mines packed and im due home birth!!!!! lol been there done that, only had time to argue with paramedic last time cos i didnt want to take me knickers off infront of him, funny that i delivered in ambulance, he so new best! lmaooooo get them packed girls, or OH's be bringing you thongs when you need the biggest granny pants going hehe

xx


----------



## Sovereign

Okay, have packed my bag seeing as my waters have gone!!!!


----------



## redberry3

Sovereign said:


> Okay, have packed my bag seeing as my waters have gone!!!!

:rofl: Finally!!! :rofl:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Sovereign said:


> Okay, have packed my bag seeing as my waters have gone!!!!

LOL!! no doubt ill be the same as you hun, i still havent finished my bag :rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

I finished mine today , I wanted to be early and prepared (otherwise i know ill forget something lol) .
It gets bigger every time i swear .

With layla i took a small carry type bag
With finnley a Medium sized back pack .
This time i have a hugeeeeee flippin holdal type bag , Looks like iam going on holiday for a week lol .

I have (And have accomodated for an overnight stay not 1 day as i had to stay overnight with both others)

3x scratch mits
3x socks
4x vests
3x sleepsuits
3x hats
1x booties
10x nappies
1x dummy
1x pack of cotton balls
2x packs of maternity pads
1x sample pack of baby wipes
1x comming home outfit
1x snow type sleepsuit for on the way home
1x fleece blanket (P.s some hospitals provide theese mine only provide a sheet type thing wich i didnt like with layla)
2x bras
5x knickers
3x nighties
2x outfits for me (Comfy type clothes)
1x spare outfit for OH
2x pairs of socks for me
1x small dressing gown
1x fold away travel changing mat (You ever tried to change a baby on a hospital bed or in there little cot lol)
1x hairbrush
1x sponge
1x all over body wash
toothbrush and paste (Travel size)
1x deodrant
2x bobbles (Hair n your face when you hot and panting is awfull)
1x towel (I forgot mine last time lol)

And will put camera in about 2 weeks before .

Phewwww thats the lot lol i know theres tonnes lol . x .


----------



## pinkmac85

mummymadness said:


> I finished mine today , I wanted to be early and prepared (otherwise i know ill forget something lol) .
> It gets bigger every time i swear .
> 
> With layla i took a small carry type bag
> With finnley a Medium sized back pack .
> This time i have a hugeeeeee flippin holdal type bag , Looks like iam going on holiday for a week lol .
> 
> I have (And have accomodated for an overnight stay not 1 day as i had to stay overnight with both others)
> 
> 3x scratch mits
> 3x socks
> 4x vests
> 3x sleepsuits
> 3x hats
> 1x booties
> 10x nappies
> 1x dummy
> 1x pack of cotton balls
> 2x packs of maternity pads
> 1x sample pack of baby wipes
> 1x comming home outfit
> 1x snow type sleepsuit for on the way home
> 1x fleece blanket (P.s some hospitals provide theese mine only provide a sheet type thing wich i didnt like with layla)
> 2x bras
> 5x knickers
> 3x nighties
> 2x outfits for me (Comfy type clothes)
> 1x spare outfit for OH
> 2x pairs of socks for me
> 1x small dressing gown
> 1x fold away travel changing mat (You ever tried to change a baby on a hospital bed or in there little cot lol)
> 1x hairbrush
> 1x sponge
> 1x all over body wash
> toothbrush and paste (Travel size)
> 1x deodrant
> 2x bobbles (Hair n your face when you hot and panting is awfull)
> 1x towel (I forgot mine last time lol)
> 
> And will put camera in about 2 weeks before .
> 
> Phewwww thats the lot lol i know theres tonnes lol . x .

holy crap..this has scared me out of starting my bag..I feel like I have no idea even where to start...officially panicking!


----------



## pippam116

booked for home birth, but chickened out last time and i prob will this time if midwife is more than few mins away,

so far i've packed..
for me______
1x nighty
1xcomfy clothes ( joggers and loose fit top)
1x slippers
washbag, shower gel,shampoo, brush, bobblestoothbrush and paste 1x towel ( they provided me with 2 for just after baby born cos they get manky lol)
2x packs maternity pads
1x box breast pads ( always needed them on my girls)-unless u want to be sore and have wet patches lmao
for baby___________
1x pack wet wipes
10x nappies
3x bibs
2x baby vests
2x babygrows
1x baby hat
2x scratch mittens
1x coming home baby outfit
1x baby blanket
small pack cotton wool balls
1x dummy
1x baby towell
all in changing bag on top of car seat, which in our hospital should be taken to the ward, they escort you to your vehicle to ensure your using the car seat! 

i will prob add stuff, but things like nappy cream is not advised and they will give you bounty bag which has small pot in, there will be baby shampoo etc in the pack, but they brought round johnsons stuff with the baby bath anyway so i dont take any with me.


----------



## mummymadness

Dont worry Pinkmac hun , Im sure you will pack exactly what you need :) .
I forgot to mention Slippers on my list too lol .

Its just got more over the years of having kids i suppose each time i realise theres something i have missed lol .x xxxxx .


----------



## jms895

MM I got a similar list, add a pillow and birthing ball...... oh and sweets and energy drinks. Not as many baby clothes and my clothes not in there yet either, or camera x


----------



## porkpie1981

im going to start mine next week :happydance:


----------



## mummymadness

Good advice Jade hun .
I have taken loads of vests and sleepsuits just incase , As last time i had finnley in the morning was asked to stay overnight and doctors didnt come to discharge untill 1 after lunch lol lol .
They have a birthing ball in each room , So shall use theres again .
I forgot about snacks thow thanks hun . xxxxxx .


----------



## jms895

I have packed for baby scratch mits, one socks, two booties, 4 sleep suits (2 of which have the full baby grow with feet - got 2 bigger in case I have a long baby as OH is 6ft4) got a coat/cardi, snow suit, 3 vests. 10 nappies, loads cotton wall, sudocrem, baby wipes, nappy bags, hat think thats it for bubs I have every intention to go as soon as i can!! LOL
For me its the standard stuff others have got. Also forgot I need a top for the birth pool, even got change packed for the parking and all that. I fell good its packed
Still need car seat (getting tomorrow) and need to wash all the babies clothes in a few weeks so its ready


----------



## mummymadness

Hope you have fun with the Car seat buying hun .
I didnt drive when i had finnley , Was getting a taxi . So in the labour room was me my OH car seat bags every thing lol lol lol .
I havent packed suda cream as a m/w told me when i packed it with Layla babies just born dont use it and i remember you get a big pot free in your Bithing pack you get at hospital as soon as baby is born .
I loveeeeeeeeeeeeee them packs :) . xxx .


----------



## jms895

Ahhh thanks for that! Will remove the cream :lol: xx


----------



## jms895

PS I have a bag for me, bag for bubs, bag with sweets and drinks, pillow and ball :lol: I am moving in xxx


----------



## mummymadness

Lol Lol Lol ....

It looks like iam taying for the week lol . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

Don't you collect your Bounty pack at Boots (or Asda if so inclined)? That's what the leaflet in my booking in pack said and we've had something in the post saying the same... confused.


----------



## mummymadness

Holly hun , You get lots of different Packs through pregnancy , To collect from asdas etc .
But the birth one is actually at the hospital , Its under babies cot (Well in my hospital) , And allso a bounty woman comes around so if not under the cot they may have them for you .
They really are great . xxxx .


----------



## Shifter

I have heard they are basically just big packs of advertising :rofl: but hey, it depends how resistant you are to such things! I know that no amount of free samples will get me *buying* anything I object to! I'll happily take the freebies though :happydance:


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hope you dont mind mummymadness but Iv nicked your list for my hospital bag!! Sorry-you just seemed to know what you were talking about!! :hugs:

Im going to be hypochondriac mummy-to-be though, clearly-
Iv also bought a packet of milton anti-bacterial wipes and a small bottle of anti-bac handwash for the hospital in case its not up to my cleanliness standards!! :blush:

x x


----------



## Shifter

At antenatal the MW advised bringing handwipes for after the birth, in case you don't feel up to getting up to wash your hands every time you need to handle the baby.


----------



## mummymadness

Iv took a small bottle of that antibacterial hand stuff , You know the one you got free in huggies pack from sainsburys lol .
I dont Mind you use my list Donna hun , I just have learned over the years of spending time in the Labour unit lol .

Holly i compleatley aggree , I never tend to buy the things they give you coupons for in the free packs lol , But teh birth one is really great as everything is bigger than a sample size . I got a massive bottle of comfort stuff for the wash last time , And a full pack of Johnson baby wipes :) , A new toothbrush from Colgate :) .
Some real good stuff , As a change to the usual small free bits and bobs in most packs , I guess they feel like treating us after the big event lol . xxx .

The bounty woman is lovely , She did some lovely photos of the kids . xxx .


----------



## passengerrach

thought this might be helpfull ...
for all u mummys that have been here before of all the lists what did u take that u didnt need and what do u wish u had taken?


----------



## mummymadness

I took Drinks in my bag with Layla , But found i mainly drank there cold water from there machine or OH used the vending machine .

I wish i had taken a tens with Layla or at least asked for the hospitals (Loved it with finnley)

I wish i had some how remembered the camera with teh birth of both mine arghhhh i will remember this time lol .

I didnt use anything to keep my lips moist etc either . xxx .


----------



## passengerrach

thanks u just listed 2 things id forgotten to write down camera and vaseline lol


----------



## lannyboo

i no it sounds well thick but so much has changed since havin my daughter 3 years ago do u have to take milk if ur not breast feeding


----------



## dippy dee

at some hospitals you have to now, at my hossy you don't have to, i'd check with your mw hun xx


----------



## lannyboo

thanks 4 that cant get over how much has changed in 3 years xxx


----------



## dippy dee

i had my first 15 years ago and it's changed so much it's amazing xx


----------



## passengerrach

at my hospital u have to bring ur own they dont supply it which i think is stupid


----------



## mummymadness

One massive thing i forgot to mention girls .
Dont forget your Notes lol , I left my maternity notes at home with Finnley hospital was not happy as it has everything about the pregnancy in them oooops . xx .


----------



## passengerrach

thanks gemma i totaly forgot to put that on my list lol


----------



## jms895

Ah yes thanks MM! :lol:


----------



## nataliecn

When should I start packing my bag?? I know I still have a ways to go... just thought I'd see what you ladies suggested?!


----------



## WelshGirl

nataliecn said:


> When should I start packing my bag?? I know I still have a ways to go... just thought I'd see what you ladies suggested?!


I had mine done at 33 weeks 

xx


----------



## nataliecn

thanks! :)


----------



## passengerrach

hospitals advise to make sure its done at 36 weeks


----------



## lolly101

I am gonna pack mine at the weekend. My son was born just after 34 weeks and I hadn't packed it last time!!:blush: It's best to have it done too ealry and be sitting there for weeks than not ready!


----------



## pinkmac85

We are going away the last weekend of January and I will be 34 weeks. I plan on having my hospital bag all packed up and ready before we leave. We are bringing it with us (along with the car seat) JUST in case something was to happen in Winnipeg. I'd hate to have to buy a whole new carseat and base just to get back home as they are quiet expensive!!


----------



## dippy dee

Girls if you have lo's that are going to stay with relatives when you go into labour/ have a section don't forget to pack them a little case in advance, it looks like i'm off on holiday as there's my gigantic bag, jon's little sports bag with babies first outfit nappy n stuff for him, then there's karlums bag as he's going for a sleep over at friends house sop that has spare clothes, pj's etc in and jack's bag as he's off to sil's, it's all pilled up in my bedroom and i can't move, o well if they bring section forwads to 36 weeks then it'll all be out the way.


----------



## mummy to be

Hi there ladies... so is there a list somewhere where i can just print it out and tick things off or???? 
I am thinking i migh start getting things ready.... 
Or is it too early?


----------



## Winafred

I don't think you'd be to early to pack your bag. You're in third trimester and technically could be heading to the hopsital at any time.


----------



## krissie1234uk

I wish I'd got this done sooner! Would you guys mind having a look through what I've got and pointing out any things I might need/not need?

For me (In a little wheelie suitcase thing):
3 x Nighties (1 button down one)
1 x PJ bottoms
1 x Thin dressing gown
2 x Thick socks
2 x Nursing bras
5 x black knickers
10 x disposable knickers
22 x maternity towels (1 pack of the big thick ones, 1 pack of boots thin ones)
3 x pairs of disposable breast pads (need more but want the individually wrapped ones)
1 x Tube nipple cream
1 x Sample wipe pack (In case I feel sweaty and want to freshen up a bit)
Toilettries (Toothbrush & Paste, face cloth, deoderant, shampoo, conditioner, soap etc)
1 x Towel
1 x Hairbrush and bobbles
Lip balm
Coming home clothes - tracksuit bottoms, loose fitting top and socks.

For Baby (In changing bag):
1 x Pack on size 1 nappies (27 pack)
3 x Sample size 2 nappies
1 x Sample wipes
Cotton Wool and q tip things
Washable change mat
5 x Vests
5 x Sleepsuits
2 x Scratch mits
1 x Pramsuit thing to come home in
1 x Knitted blanket
Antibacterial Hand gel

Phew, it seems like a lot when I write it down. I'm hoping I won't be in too long, probably just overnight. 

Anything I've missed?


----------



## Shifter

krissie1234uk said:


> I wish I'd got this done sooner! Would you guys mind having a look through what I've got and pointing out any things I might need/not need?
> 
> For me (In a little wheelie suitcase thing):
> 3 x Nighties (1 button down one)
> 1 x PJ bottoms
> 1 x Thin dressing gown
> 2 x Thick socks
> 2 x Nursing bras
> 5 x black knickers
> 10 x disposable knickers
> 22 x maternity towels (1 pack of the big thick ones, 1 pack of boots thin ones)
> 3 x pairs of disposable breast pads (need more but want the individually wrapped ones)
> 1 x Tube nipple cream
> 1 x Sample wipe pack (In case I feel sweaty and want to freshen up a bit)
> Toilettries (Toothbrush & Paste, face cloth, deoderant, shampoo, conditioner, soap etc)
> 1 x Towel
> 1 x Hairbrush and bobbles
> Lip balm
> Coming home clothes - tracksuit bottoms, loose fitting top and socks.
> 
> For Baby (In changing bag):
> 1 x Pack on size 1 nappies (27 pack)
> 3 x Sample size 2 nappies
> 1 x Sample wipes
> Cotton Wool and q tip things
> Washable change mat
> 5 x Vests
> 5 x Sleepsuits
> 2 x Scratch mits
> 1 x Pramsuit thing to come home in
> 1 x Knitted blanket
> Antibacterial Hand gel
> 
> Phew, it seems like a lot when I write it down. I'm hoping I won't be in too long, probably just overnight.
> 
> Anything I've missed?

Yikes!

I don't have any direct experience yet, but I would say that you probably have more than you will actually need there. 

3 nighties AND PJ bottoms might be excessive.

5 pairs of knickers and 10 pairs of disposables sounds like a lot too.

I also doubt you'll need nipple cream too quickly after the birth, but experienced bfers may correct me there.

5 vests and sleepsuits for baby seems a lot too. I'm taking 3 of each and don't expect to use all of them.

Also never seen changing mat on anyone's list before.


----------



## mummymadness

Krissie hun you seem very prepared well done .

I would say you have everything you need on your list .

I take 2 nighties and 1 set of pjs but 3 doesnt sound too bad you never know lol .

If your taking 5 pairs of your own knickers i dont think you will need 10 disposables allso maybe just a couple .

Im taking a travel changing mat Holly hun , I never did with Layla ... And trying to change them first very black type tar poos on a hospital bed is very very difficult .
The only option you have hun is your own bed or babys bed so them travel changing Mats like the type you get in your changing bag come in real handy .

Good luck . xxx .


----------



## Shifter

mummymadness said:


> Im taking a travel changing mat Holly hun , I never did with Layla ... And trying to change them first very black type tar poos on a hospital bed is very very difficult .
> The only option you have hun is your own bed or babys bed so them travel changing Mats like the type you get in your changing bag come in real handy .
> 
> Good luck . xxx .

Ooh, ok, thanks


----------



## mummymadness

Your very welcome hun .
I never ever realised untill i went in with layla , Its one of thoose things i never thought about . xxx .


----------



## krissie1234uk

Thank you! I'll take out some of my knickers - I was taking normal ones just in case the disposables are yucky and uncomfortable. Might just take 1 pack of disposables and a few of my own. 
Thought would be a good idea to take 3 nighties too because I will be wearing at least one in labour and then at least one after. If one gets messy and I want to change then I have the option.
Baby clothes - I was only going to be taking a couple of each but after reading other people saying they were taking 6 of each I thought I'd rather be safe than sorry. OH doesnt drive so its going to be harder for him to nip home and get things.

I feel better now thats all done, and if no one thinks I'm missing anything all I need now is breastpads. Thank you guys, I don't know what I'd do without being able to get advice from you!


----------



## jms895

I never thought of packing a changing mat!!!
All mine is packed now other than my clothes to come home in, nursing bras and birthing book and CD :dance:


----------



## lolly101

Shifter said:


> krissie1234uk said:
> 
> 
> I wish I'd got this done sooner! Would you guys mind having a look through what I've got and pointing out any things I might need/not need?
> 
> For me (In a little wheelie suitcase thing):
> 3 x Nighties (1 button down one)
> 1 x PJ bottoms
> 1 x Thin dressing gown
> 2 x Thick socks
> 2 x Nursing bras
> 5 x black knickers
> 10 x disposable knickers
> 22 x maternity towels (1 pack of the big thick ones, 1 pack of boots thin ones)
> 3 x pairs of disposable breast pads (need more but want the individually wrapped ones)
> 1 x Tube nipple cream
> 1 x Sample wipe pack (In case I feel sweaty and want to freshen up a bit)
> Toilettries (Toothbrush & Paste, face cloth, deoderant, shampoo, conditioner, soap etc)
> 1 x Towel
> 1 x Hairbrush and bobbles
> Lip balm
> Coming home clothes - tracksuit bottoms, loose fitting top and socks.
> 
> For Baby (In changing bag):
> 1 x Pack on size 1 nappies (27 pack)
> 3 x Sample size 2 nappies
> 1 x Sample wipes
> Cotton Wool and q tip things
> Washable change mat
> 5 x Vests
> 5 x Sleepsuits
> 2 x Scratch mits
> 1 x Pramsuit thing to come home in
> 1 x Knitted blanket
> Antibacterial Hand gel
> 
> Phew, it seems like a lot when I write it down. I'm hoping I won't be in too long, probably just overnight.
> 
> Anything I've missed?
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> I don't have any direct experience yet, but I would say that you probably have more than you will actually need there.
> 
> 3 nighties AND PJ bottoms might be excessive.
> 
> 5 pairs of knickers and 10 pairs of disposables sounds like a lot too.
> 
> I also doubt you'll need nipple cream too quickly after the birth, but experienced bfers may correct me there.
> 
> 5 vests and sleepsuits for baby seems a lot too. I'm taking 3 of each and don't expect to use all of them.
> 
> Also never seen changing mat on anyone's list before.Click to expand...


Holly I am taking 5 vests and sleepsuits too....its best to have too many. They have a habit of puking or pooing in clean clothes too often!!!!:rofl:


----------



## passengerrach

i cant wait to get mine packed i know whats going in it i just havnt got all the stuff yet (no money lol) and i still need to wash it all lol


----------



## Dizzy321

I have packed my travel change mat as changing the first nappy can be difficult lol and I have packed 6 vests and 6 sleepsuits, never know how many changes baby is going to need.


----------



## WelshGirl

Can I just add that 5 sleepsuits aand 5 vests sounds fine to me.........Olivia got thru 4 of each in 24 hours!!!!!


----------



## aurora32

Shifter said:


> krissie1234uk said:
> 
> 
> I wish I'd got this done sooner! Would you guys mind having a look through what I've got and pointing out any things I might need/not need?
> 
> For me (In a little wheelie suitcase thing):
> 3 x Nighties (1 button down one)
> 1 x PJ bottoms
> 1 x Thin dressing gown
> 2 x Thick socks
> 2 x Nursing bras
> 5 x black knickers
> 10 x disposable knickers
> 22 x maternity towels (1 pack of the big thick ones, 1 pack of boots thin ones)
> 3 x pairs of disposable breast pads (need more but want the individually wrapped ones)
> 1 x Tube nipple cream
> 1 x Sample wipe pack (In case I feel sweaty and want to freshen up a bit)
> Toilettries (Toothbrush & Paste, face cloth, deoderant, shampoo, conditioner, soap etc)
> 1 x Towel
> 1 x Hairbrush and bobbles
> Lip balm
> Coming home clothes - tracksuit bottoms, loose fitting top and socks.
> 
> For Baby (In changing bag):
> 1 x Pack on size 1 nappies (27 pack)
> 3 x Sample size 2 nappies
> 1 x Sample wipes
> Cotton Wool and q tip things
> Washable change mat
> 5 x Vests
> 5 x Sleepsuits
> 2 x Scratch mits
> 1 x Pramsuit thing to come home in
> 1 x Knitted blanket
> Antibacterial Hand gel
> 
> Phew, it seems like a lot when I write it down. I'm hoping I won't be in too long, probably just overnight.
> 
> Anything I've missed?
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> I don't have any direct experience yet, but I would say that you probably have more than you will actually need there.
> 
> 3 nighties AND PJ bottoms might be excessive.
> 
> 5 pairs of knickers and 10 pairs of disposables sounds like a lot too.
> 
> I also doubt you'll need nipple cream too quickly after the birth, but experienced bfers may correct me there.
> 
> 5 vests and sleepsuits for baby seems a lot too. I'm taking 3 of each and don't expect to use all of them.
> 
> Also never seen changing mat on anyone's list before.Click to expand...

I dont think that is excessive at all as i went through 2 pj bottoms in about 1/2 an hour after i had my last one due to the bleeding as you can bleed very heavily and the pad doesnt always contain it all, id say you are well prepaired with what you have on your list.


:hug:


----------



## Shifter

I asked the MW at my antenatal class last night about whether we should bring a changing mat and she looked at me like I was mad. She said there is no need.

So I suggest checking with your hospital before carting unnecessary things around.


----------



## mummymadness

Not sure what m/w thinks holly hun .I promise Changing a bum on your bed is difficult hun .
My changing mat is a tiny little fold away thing that takes no room at all , I see what she means about taking space up etc but the one i got free with my pampers/huggies pack the green and red polka dot one is soooo tiny .

Either way im sure you will cope hun. xx .


----------



## Shifter

Thanks for the tip MM hun. She said people change the nappies on the baby's cot, which is what I had assumed would happen. But each hospital is different, for sure, that's why I reckon it's a good idea to check directly with them to see what they think will be necessary.


----------



## krissie1234uk

To be honest, the changing mat comes with my changing bag anyway and this is what I'm taking all babies things in. Its tiny and takes up no space whatsoever. Thanks though, I will check with the midwife, but I see no harm in taking it - if it makes my life easier then its worth it!


----------



## Winafred

I finally packed my clothes in the hospital bag. I guess I left it a little late. I had already packed some nightgowns but I really hate sleeping in them. I just packed them for the birth. I packed 3 pairs of cotton capri's, 1 pair of trackies, 4 t-shirts and 10 pairs of black undies. The clothes are all loose since I don't think any of my pre-pregnancy jeans will fit and I'm NOT wearing my full panel jeans home. The undies might be overkill but if I'm bleeding I don't want to wear dirty undies. ICKY!!!


----------



## Logiebear

mummymadness said:


> My changing mat is a tiny little fold away thing that takes no room at all , I see what she means about taking space up etc but the one i got free with my pampers/huggies pack the green and red polka dot one is soooo tiny .
> 
> E.

What pampers/huggies pack was it hun?


----------



## Dizzy321

krissie1234uk said:


> To be honest, the changing mat comes with my changing bag anyway and this is what I'm taking all babies things in. Its tiny and takes up no space whatsoever. Thanks though, I will check with the midwife, but I see no harm in taking it - if it makes my life easier then its worth it!

yep mine came with my change bag and folds up and is tiny so no harm in taking it! never took one last time, just going on last time....changing that first poo in the cot is very fiddly so I would rather change her on the change mat on the bed.


----------



## mummymadness

Arghhh suzanne hun i carnt remember wich pack it was .
It was a free pack i think its the one were you went to sainsburys buy a pack of nappies and then you got a free pack .
Had a polka dot chaging mat , some anti bacterial hand wash , foam burst body wash , booties .Everything great size for maternity bag .
Ill try find the link for you hun , It may be on the freebies part of bnb . xx .



EDIT = found the link . you just print voucher off
https://www.bounty.com/Good_Luckmum/Sainsburys.aspx


----------



## krissie1234uk

It was the Sainsbury's one. I got that pack too and all the stuff is really nice in it. Definately worth a trip to Sainsburys for!


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooo now i wish i had a printer :cry:


----------



## mummymadness

I think theres some where you can request it to be sent by post not 100% sure dee hun . x .


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks for that MM, now I wish I had a Sainsburys anywhere near me lol. There is always something isn't there :dohh:


----------



## aurora32

mummymadness said:


> Not sure what m/w thinks holly hun .I promise Changing a bum on your bed is difficult hun .
> My changing mat is a tiny little fold away thing that takes no room at all , I see what she means about taking space up etc but the one i got free with my pampers/huggies pack the green and red polka dot one is soooo tiny .
> 
> Either way im sure you will cope hun. xx .

especially if they decide to wee everywhere.....:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Logiebear said:


> Thanks for that MM, now I wish I had a Sainsburys anywhere near me lol. There is always something isn't there :dohh:

logie if you want to print 2 off so we have 1 each, send them to me and i'll get them and send one to you, that way neither of us miss out :hugs:


----------



## lolly101

i have packed a small change mat too...Thanks for that coupon MM...I am waiitng for hubby to come and link up the printer as I can't get down that far anymore!!:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Lol ....

Your more than welcome Lolly hun , Its the one pack i really enjoyed getting lots of good stuff in it . x .


----------



## Rach276

Quick quest, how many disposable knickers? x


----------



## lolly101

I've put 10 in but I got another 10 at home in case hubby needs to bring some more in!!!When I get home I prefer my own knicks again!!


----------



## Rach276

Thanks hun. I havent got any yet so have no idea what there like, not picturing them to be very nice tho! What are they made from?


----------



## lolly101

They not too bad!!!i'm used to g strings so having proper knicks I don't like!!!It doesn't say on the packet what they are made of!!! Its a kind of paper I think!!! I can't explain what I mean!!! They are softer than paper tho!!!


----------



## Rach276

Hmmm will have to get some and try them out :D Thanks hun


----------



## sparkswillfly

How many maternity pads and nappies is everyone packing? They take up so much room I cant do my bag up!


----------



## Rach276

I put in a 27 pack of nappies and going to put in about 24 pads. Then will probs reduce that as I run out of room lol.


----------



## mummymadness

I take tonnnnnes of maternity pads as i just go through sooo many ,
Nappies if your in a normal 24 hours you will use around 6-12 from my experiance . xxx .


----------



## lolly101

I have packed 20 mat pads and have told DH where the others are if he needs to bring any in!! nappies are the same. a pack of 2 with spare ones at home!!! I will prob end up just packing a bigger suitcase!!!:rofl:


----------



## Cymrukelz

what size bag are you all taking?
im going to start buyin bits now next week ready- but im not getting disposable just going to get some cheap nickers...


----------



## lolly101

I have got a trolley bag and Baby has her own change bag with her clothes in... All our toiletries are in together tho!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ive packed 20 pads and a 27 pack of nappies also. I guess I just need a bigger bag then! I thought it was already huge.


----------



## dippy dee

Girls may i suggest if you are doing a batch of cooking for the freeze make sure you do a couple of your favorites, i'm not nuts it's because if you have a section you could be in a few days and hospital food is not that tasty also if you give birth after 5 all they will give you is toast which isn't to good if you have been labouring for hours so if you can get dh/oh to warm some foor for you and bring it in it will be like heaven compared to hospital stuff.


----------



## lolly101

I'm getting hubby to bring in Macdonalds!!!!:rofl:


----------



## 2009-mummy

mmmm mac donalds!lol altho im finkin pizza world buy 1 get 1 free 14inch chicken tikka pizza me n bf can hav 1 each thn,gd fin wit bein due 28th april 2 - easter eggs!hehe
i got my bags packs i hav bout 25nappies 6 grows cotton wool wipes 2 blankets dressin gown tooth brush toiletries 2 nightys 1 for durin labour 1 after n cofy outfit 2 go home camera lots of batteries a book dummies v pillow and need 2 get water spray 4 wen it hot n closer 2 time hav frozen drinks ready... lots!i hav big suitcase and baby changing bag


----------



## pinkmac85

*note to self* --- Bring address book or contact sheet with important relative's phone numbers for OH to call after baby is born!


----------



## lolly101

another note to self
pack litre bottle of Smirnoff and some dry roasted peanuts!!!:rofl:


----------



## k8y

lolly101 said:


> i have packed a small change mat too...Thanks for that coupon MM...I am waiitng for hubby to come and link up the printer as I can't get down that far anymore!!:rofl:


You have to buy the size 1 pack of nappies to get the free stuff, They do it in tesco as well when you join the mother and baby clucb, you get loads of vouchers for money off stuff and included is the free huggies pack... But it is a different pack to the sainsburys one. It comes in a little basket.


----------



## sparkswillfly

lolly101 said:


> I have got a trolley bag and Baby has her own change bag with her clothes in... All our toiletries are in together tho!!

Think Im going to take her clothes and towel out and put in a seperate small bag. I thought taking two bags would be a bit much but no matter how I pack and re pack it just wont do up. I only have the basics aswell.


----------



## porkpie1981

lolly101 said:


> another note to self
> pack litre bottle of Smirnoff and some dry roasted peanuts!!!:rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## passengerrach

r u all taking a baby towel or do they provide them at hospital


----------



## mummymadness

Im taking my own towels hun as im 99% sure there wasnt there own last time i went in .
This time i have baught one of those mircrofibre towels :) . xx .


----------



## passengerrach

do u give baby a bath at hospital then i thought they left it 2 u wen u went home


----------



## mummymadness

well from what i remember lol my memorys rubbish hun .
They do like you to bath baby in hospital , I think so they can show you things etc .
But because i Had a forcep delivery with layla was advised not to wash or touch her head at all untill 24hours after as it would be tender .
Then with your 2nd they dont show you how to bath baby etc , So im not 100% sure or if its different at different hospitals hun . xxx .


----------



## passengerrach

thanks hun il take 1 just in case lol


----------



## porkpie1981

Ive done my last wash :happydance: just have to iron it and oack them in the cuboards. Then im going to start packing the case. Still have a light dressing gown to pack as mine is too heavy


----------



## porkpie1981

oo just thought of sumthing. Im going to pack a few plastic bags. Just for me to give my smelly clothes home in if im in a few days. I dont want blood stained or sweaty clothes left there taking up space


----------



## Gwizz

Pack a small umbrella in too girlies if theres room cos sods law is it will chuck it down between the hospital door and the car when you come to leave!

I think ive virtually done mine except things i use like hairbrush etc.... its all downstairs in corner ready with a ticked off list and my maternity notes!! :happydance:

Just got to practise car seat this weekend to see if we need the ISOFIX base - something tells me to save on arguements we will have to get one lol!!!

Thats what I've packed ....

*The Baby's Bag*
Babygro's / Baby Outfits x4
Vests x3
Warm Baby Blanket x1
Nappies - 1 Pack of 27
Socks, Booties, Hat and Scratch Mittens
Snowsuit/Jacket
Cotton Wool 
Baby Wipes - 1 x Small Pack
Bib
Nappy Sacks
Towel
Bathing Lotion/Wash - Travel Size

*Mummy's / Daddy's Bag - For Labour*
Birth Plan and Maternity Notes
Old Nightdress and Water Outfit (Bikini Top)
Lip Balm
Book/Magazine
Massage Oil/Lotion
Hair Band
Snacks / Sweets & Juice
Magazine & MP3 Player - For Daddy!

*Mummy's Bag - For After Birth*
Washbag (toothbrush & paste, hairbrush, hair moose, deodrant, body wash, little makeup)
2 x Dark Towels
Breast Pads x6
Maternity Pads x10 & Large Pads x8
Cheap Knickers x6
Front Opening Nightdress
Nursing Bra
Dressing Gown & Slippers & Warm Socks
Going Home Outfit

*Daddy's Stuff & Extra*
Spare T-Shirt for Daddy and Deodrant
Camera
List of Phone Numbers in Phone
Couple of Plastic Bags for Soiled Clothes
Car Seat
Spare Change
Umbrella


----------



## Shinning_Star

Thats actually a really good list, lol minimal but all you need. I so not even thinking abt packing mine yet. xx


----------



## Gwizz

Shinning_Star said:


> Thats actually a really good list, lol minimal but all you need. I so not even thinking abt packing mine yet. xx

Once its all packed it defo not minimal lol! I thought if I'm having to stay longer in hospital for any reason my OH or parents can pick extra stuff up for me if I need it :)

Good Luck packing babes!!


----------



## passengerrach

i really need to get on with washing babys stuff but something always gets in the way grrrr lol some one make me do it!!!!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

Right find yourself told, pack your bag mrs you could have lo in a couple of weeks only 14 days and you are term xx


----------



## passengerrach

ok i will do it lol omg only 14 days i hadnt thought of that lol


----------



## pinkmac85

passengerrach said:


> i really need to get on with washing babys stuff but something always gets in the way grrrr lol some one make me do it!!!!!!!

I had to force myself to get the washing done!! I found it to be rather annoying because everything was just sooo tiny and all the little socks were getting caught under the washer spinning thing LOL
Once it's done you will feel soooo much better having it finally finished! I found it to be the hardest and most annoying thing to do for preparing for baby LOL


----------



## passengerrach

i know im dreading starting which is why i keep putting it off and im worried im gna shrink everything and he has so much stuff im not sure once i get it all out il remember what goes with what!!


----------



## pinkmac85

I think I shrunk some stuff, which I was okay with because we had a TON of 3month stuff that was going to be to big but will fit now I guess LOL
I couldn't really tell tho as everything is so tiny when I looked at it to begin with lol


----------



## aidensmommy88

Gunnna roll into the labor hall in my piggy slippers... Yesssir lol


----------



## passengerrach

lol i did it u will be so proud of me first load is in the wash!!!! 4 loads i have to do how can a tiny baby have so much stuff!!


----------



## pinkmac85

Yayy glad you've started!!
I couldn't believe how such a tiny little thing could have so much and take up soo much room in the washer!!!


----------



## liklstar09

*hello am new to this site, but if you want i can email a list of wat ya need for the hospital bag!!
it includes things that your birth partner might need to
xx xx xxxx xx xx*


----------



## StirCrazy

liklstar09 said:


> *hello am new to this site, but if you want i can email a list of wat ya need for the hospital bag!!
> it includes things that your birth partner might need to
> xx xx xxxx xx xx*

why not post it?


----------



## codex

LOL well I have everything I need for my bag and baby's bag is packed and clothes washed. I have everything bought as well. And now I am FREAKING OUT!!!! I realized last night that this cute lil baby is going to cause a whole lot of trouble ha ha ha. Can't wait for trouble to arrive :D


----------



## sparkswillfly

Is anyone packing nappy bags?


----------



## lolly101

i have put some in as my hosp has it on the list of things they like you to take in


----------



## codex

What are nappy bags?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

i know im being really lazy but i cant be bothered reading the whole of this thread to find a list. So can someone post a link to a page where there is a list of what i need for my hospital bag?
TY:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

I never thought of nappy bags , And iv had 2 babies before lol .
I used the swing bin for nappies they provided , Will deff pack some thow thanks girls . x.


----------



## pinkmac85

What are nappie bags? Like a garbage bag to throw dirty diapers in??


----------



## codex

pinkmac85 said:


> What are nappie bags? Like a garbage bag to throw dirty diapers in??

 
I asked too no one has said lol that is what I think they are too but not sure why you would have to take them to the hospital. I just put them in the garbage :shrug:


----------



## pinkmac85

My hospital bag is officially packed to the max so no room to add anything more..lets just hope I have everything


----------



## jms895

Nappy bags are yes like little bags to wrap up and put your dirty used nappies in, wrap them up and throw them away xx


----------



## katycam

ooh i didnt think of nappy bags! i shall get some :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, I shall look on the net then....thanks:blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have a list in my magazine, ill get it written up :D


----------



## katycam

my bag is crammed full and i keep thinking of other things to include!
are people taking a hairdryer?


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im not taking a hairdryer or make up or anything like that.


----------



## katycam

i am def taking make up, just because i dont want to look rough in photos! im vain!


----------



## tiggertea

does anyone else look at their bag(s) and feel like they going away for 6 weeks rather than 1-3 nights.....?

I have no "non-essentials" like makeup or a hairdryer etc and i feel like my bags are a little OTT.....


----------



## tasha41

LOL I'm frustrated with myself; my stuff barely fits into my bag, and I'm only packing what I consider to be essentials.. 1 going home outfit for myself, toiletries, some entertainment (magazines), Crystal Lite to add to water bottles, a robe, pads, slippers, and pj's!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Heres the list i found in a magazine.
*
For Labour:*
~ Your notes
~ An old nightdress or T shirt
~ Slippers and or socks
~ Dressing gown
~ Lip balm
~ Snacks, drinks, glucose tablets
~ TENS machine
~ Relaxation materials eg magazines, mp3 player etc
~ Cooling water spray

*For your birth partner:*
~ Watch with a second hand
~ Digital camera
~ Massage oil
~ Plenty of change for the machines
~ Contact details for friends and family
*
For your hospital stay:*
~ PJs
~ Front opening nightdress, useful for breastfeeding
~ Two nursing bras
~ Breast pads
~ Maternity pads
~ Disposable/ old knickers
~ Pampersing toiletries
~ Toiletry bag inc toothbrush, toothpaste etc
~ Going home outfit (you may still need you maternity trousers!)
~ A towel

*For your baby:*
~ A car seat
~ Going home outfit
~ 2-3 sleepsuits and vests
~ Nappies
~ Musin cloths
~ Blanket or shawl

HTH :D

Check what your hospital supplies aswell, mine will supply all mat pads, breast pads, nappies, cotton wool etc.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Cant believe your hospital supplies all that stuff! Ours supplies nothing...


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks AG, I didnt think anyone was listening to me!

That list is printed off and stuck on my fridge now:thumbup:


----------



## passengerrach

god i wish all hospitals supplied all that would make life so much easier lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

My hospital might supply alot but ive heard nothing but bad things about it. All going to plan i wont even go in there


----------



## saraendepity

hey ladies dont wanna barge in i know i've got ages to think about all this but i was thinkin last night ( baby was keepin me up kicking!) an i'm also gonna pack a thankyou card for m/wives etc i know i'll have other things to think about on the day/s so if its already done then all i have to do is write it out??? 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sounds a good idea :D


----------



## Lottie86

Here's my list (apparently my hospital kick you out within a few hours of having the baby so prob won't need all of this but I live quite a way from the hospital so want to have everything I might need as they won't even give you a nappy or cotton wool!): 

*Me:*

Notes
Medication
Socks 
Old knickers (just going to throw them away if they get messy)
Bra
Old tshirt for labour
Nightie for afterwards
Fleecy pj top in case it's chilly
Old towels
Toiletries
Hairbrush and hairbands
Breast Pads
Maternity Pads
Face wipes
Tracksuit bottoms and baggy tshirt for going home

*Baby:*

Bodysuits and sleepsuits (2 of each in each size of Preemie, tiny baby and newborn)
Nappies 
Cotton wool pleats
Old flannels (don't fancy trying to clean babies first poo with cotton wool unless I have to!)
Hat
Scratch mittens
Booties
Little jacket for going home in case it's chilly
Socks
Muslins
Bibs
Soother
Towel and baby wash in case they show me how to bath him
Blanket
Milk and bottles if hospital don't provide them

*Misc:*

Car Seat
Camera for baby's first pics!


----------



## sam*~*louize

only different stuff on my list is

*Hat/Coat/Blanket for baby (aswell as the going out outfit)

and i thought a genius idea was a *dirty laundry bag*, as your going to need somewhere (im not using disposables, rather be comfy lol) to put wet nighties/knickers etc


----------



## Lottie86

That's a brilliant idea, hadn't thought of something to bring dirty stuff home in.


----------



## Wobbles

Closed - New thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/100575-pack-your-labour-bag-suggestions.html


----------

